# Kein Beta-Zugang trotz Jahrespass?



## heino27 (22. März 2012)

Laut der neuen MoP-Beta Faq


> Für alle Jahrespass-Kunden läuft die Beta-Einladung so ab: Im Verlauf der Beta werdet ihr in Wellen zur Beta eingeladen, wobei sie die Anzahl von Einladungen so schnell wie möglich erhöhen wollen. Der Zeitpunkt der Einladung wird nach bestimmten Faktoren bestimmt werden. So wird berücksichtigt, wie lange euer WoW-Account schon aktiv ist und wann ihr euch für den Jahrespass angemeldet habt.



Als sich damals den Jahrespass abgeschlossen habe ,war keine Rede davon das die Einladungen in Wellen verschickt werden.

So sah der Jahrespass aus als er im Oktober live ging
Jahrespass und dort stand auch 





> beta access will go live with the beta launch



Die Werbung (und auch die FAQ) haben deutlich gemacht , dass es Betazugang zum Betalaunch gibt. Ob es naiv ist oder nicht, zu denken, dass das Möglich ist, spielt da keine große Rolle - genauso wie der eigentliche Vertrag, den man abschließt. Unlautere Werbung ist und bleibt unlautere Werbung.
Ob Blizzard sich das erlauben sollte, wenn man die Nutzerzahlen und die auf die Aktion folgende negative Presse denkt, bleibt fraglich.

Im Blizzardforum sowie auf Fanseiten wird man dumm angemacht weil man ja so naiv sein, das Blizzard nicht alle Jahrespass sofort freischaltet kann es ist aber nicht mein problem,hätte Blizzard das von anfang an gesagt würde es keine problem geben,aber wenn man damit monate wartet tja

Wenn sie jetzt mit Wellen ankommen ist das eine einseitige vertragsänderung die in deutschland nicht möglich ist.sprich man kann den vertrag nicht zu seinen gunsten ändern

Und die Mods im Blizzardforum sind nur laufburschen ,die nur zum übersetzen da sind was aus den USA kommt


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

@Heino.
Mitsowas hätte man im vorfeld rechnen müssen, und es ist sicher kein vertragsbruch, ja es wurde dir als jahrespassbesitzer ein beta zugang versprochen, aber dort stand nicht lieber Heino sobald wir straten darfste gleich draufm und es ist klar das bei 1 millionen kunden, natürlich in wellen eingeladen werden muss, weil sonst könnte der server sehr schnell abstürzen und dann würdest du auch was zu meckern haben, blizzard wird recht schnell sehen alle drauf zu haben.


----------



## heino27 (22. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> @Heino.
> Mitsowas hätte man im vorfeld rechnen müssen, und es ist sicher kein vertragsbruch, ja es wurde dir als jahrespassbesitzer ein beta zugang versprochen, aber dort stand nicht lieber Heino sobald wir straten darfste gleich draufm und es ist klar das bei 1 millionen kunden, natürlich in wellen eingeladen werden muss, weil sonst könnte der server sehr schnell abstürzen und dann würdest du auch was zu meckern haben, blizzard wird recht schnell sehen alle drauf zu haben.



Blizzard wird ein scheiss tun


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Blizard wird es sich nicht leisten können die leute ewig warten zu lassen, ich gehe davon aus das ich laufe der kommenden tage die meisten drauf sein werden, hintergrund bis mai kannste den pass noch kaufen, und wenn die sehen och die sind alle drauf kaufen vllt ein paar noch nach


----------



## Firun (22. März 2012)

Bitte beachtet die Netiquette. Die Regeln dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-)

*@TE*

Ich musste außerdem schon ein Kommentar im News-Bereich von dir entfernen, so eine Ausdrucksweise wie "i* d** A***** F*****" wollen wir hier nicht haben. Es wäre schön wenn auch du dich an die Regeln halten könntest.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (22. März 2012)

Soweit ich mich recht entsinne, hat sich das Abo knapp 1 Mio. Mal verkauft. So extrem viele Leute auf nem Beta-Server würde wohl kaum ein Gaming-Unternehmen packen, dass was "testen" will, von daher schließ ich mich dem Vorposter an, der geschrieben hat, dass man damit durchaus hätte rechnen können. Ich denke auch, dass die Zahl der Inv. mit der Zeit steigen wird, bis dahin....viel Glück


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Dann schreib Blizzard einen Brief das du und alle Jahrespaß Käufer sofort 2sec nachdem die Server Online sind euren Zugang haben wollt. Der Haken ist, das sich keiner Beschweren darf wenn die Login Server absaufen .
Und ob du Heute, oder morgen oder nächsten Mo die Beta Spieln darfst ist nun wirklich so egal wie wenn in China en Sack reis umfällt.


----------



## sensêij1988 (22. März 2012)

Die Beta ist keine 12h alt und schon heult der erste wie nen kleines Kind rum das er noch nicht alles gesehen hat einfach nur Arm


----------



## Phedi (22. März 2012)

morgen,

ich freue mich schon auf die Threads "Beta voll verarsche" weil ich glaube kaum dass viele die hier oder in anderen foren meckern eine Beta inklusive server downs, viele bugs usw.
in einer Beta geht es darum fehler zu finden und nicht sofort alles auszutesten und dann rumzumeckern wie "scheiße" alles ist!

gruß


----------



## Teena (22. März 2012)

Denkt dran das eure Betaprofil-Einstellungen hinterlegt sein müssen, sonst kommt auch automatisch kein Beta Zugang.

Account -> Spiel verwalten -> Betaprofil-Einstellungen -> Client runterladen für Profil Daten und Präferenzen aktualisieren.


----------



## heino27 (22. März 2012)

Teena schrieb:


> Denkt dran das eure Betaprofil-Einstellungen hinterlegt sein müssen, sonst kommt auch automatisch kein Beta Zugang.
> 
> Account -> Spiel verwalten -> Betaprofil-Einstellungen -> Client runterladen für Profil Daten und Präferenzen aktualisieren.



Inhaber eines Jahrespass müssen sich kein Betaprofil mit Ihren Systemspezifikationen anlegen.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (22. März 2012)

Topic? Wo ist hier das zu diskutierende Thema? Und worüber regst du dich noch gleich auf? Unlautere Werbung? Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2012)

Also mir wurde auch versprochen, dass ich die Beta spielen darf, sobald sie erscheint. Das Bild vom TE beweist es ja auch. Aber jetzt haben die das einfach geändert. Das ist so, als würde ich einen Handyvertrag abschließen und die würden mir mittendrin die Internetflat ohne Grund streichen, der Vertrag aber zum gleichen Preis weiterläuft und ich nicht darüber informiert werde. Das ist nicht erlaubt.

Wenn Blizzard verspricht, dass alle zum Start der Beta ebendiese spielen können, so muss Blizzard eben auch entsprechend viele Beta-Server eröffnen. Und jetzt sagt mir nicht, dass das nicht möglich ist. Und sie hätten ja auch einfach alle 1 Million Jahrespassinhaber gleichzeitig auf zu wenige Server lassen können, so hätten sie den Vertrag eingehalten, es hätte aber fast niemand spielen können. Aber sie hätten den Vertrag eingehalten. (Wobei das nicht direkt im Vertrag steht, sondern nur in der FAQ, richtig?)

Dass Diablo 3 nicht wie beworben "early next year" rauskommt (also am Anfang dieses Jahres), ist ja genauso eine Schweinerei, schließlich hat man mit etwas beworben, dass so nicht eingehalten wurde.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (22. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also mir wurde auch versprochen, dass ich die Beta spielen darf, sobald sie erscheint. Das Bild vom TE beweist es ja auch. Aber jetzt haben die das einfach geändert. Das ist so, als würde ich einen Handyvertrag abschließen und die würden mir mittendrin die Internetflat ohne Grund streichen, der Vertrag aber zum gleichen Preis weiterläuft und ich nicht darüber informiert werde. Das ist nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Wenn Blizzard verspricht, dass alle zum Start der Beta ebendiese spielen können, so muss Blizzard eben auch entsprechend viele Beta-Server eröffnen. Und jetzt sagt mir nicht, dass das nicht möglich ist. Und sie hätten ja auch einfach alle 1 Million Jahrespassinhaber gleichzeitig auf zu wenige Server lassen können, so hätten sie den Vertrag eingehalten, es hätte aber fast niemand spielen können. Aber sie hätten den Vertrag eingehalten.



Dann klag doch gegen Blizzard wegen "Vertragsbruch". Vor Gericht entscheidet sich im Zweifelsfall immer wer im Recht ist und wer nicht.


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2012)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Dann klag doch gegen Blizzard wegen "Vertragsbruch". Vor Gericht entscheidet sich im Zweifelsfall immer wer im Recht ist und wer nicht.


Das Problem ist, dass sich das nicht wirklich lohnen würde ... Und bis das Verfahren abgeschlossen ist, ist Mists of Pandaria schon längst erschienen.


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Die Beta läuft gerade mal in den USA... jetzt schauste mal wie viel Uhr es bei denne war als die losging und kannst dir ausrechnen wann die wahrscheinlich bei uns starten wird... In den USA startet die BETA IMMER früher als hier.


----------



## Moktheshock (22. März 2012)

Phedi schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> ich freue mich schon auf die Threads "Beta voll verarsche" weil ich glaube kaum dass viele die hier oder in anderen foren meckern eine Beta inklusive server downs, viele bugs usw.
> in einer Beta geht es darum fehler zu finden und nicht sofort alles auszutesten und dann rumzumeckern wie "scheiße" alles ist!
> ...



Danke das dachte ich mir auch gerade !!!

Aber so sind die Leute erst mal meckern, mich wundert das es noch kein MIMIMI wir sind Spieler zweiter klasse weil die Amis 12 stunden vor uns Zocken können gibt xD

Nun mal ernsthaft. Rennt ihr auch mit euren Bwl Schul Gesetzbüchern in jeden Supermarkt und schreit Freitags "Ey ich verklag euch, ihr habt mir dies und jenes in der Werbung zu gesichert! es ist Freitag ihr müsst es mir geben!!!"

Und wenn jeder ehrlich ist, jedem war klar das wir nicht alle 00:01 uhr zum Beta Start einen inv haben und auch wenn würde ein Ansturm von 1mio Leute auf 3-5 Server den sicheren Exitus bedeuten^^


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

In Eu gibt es ja noch nichtmal den Offizielen Beta Start...

Das Eu Forum wurde Ja noch nichtmal verändert. Das US ja.

also: Klick


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Ich verstehe die ganze aufregung auch nicht, hauptsache ich komme überhaupt in den genuss der beta, in einem punkt kann ich dem TE recht geben, das ist das im vorfeld natürlich nicht darauf hingewiesen wurden ist, wie sie beim freischalten vorgehen, man könnte jetzt sagen z.b mein bro meldet sich heute noch an, der hat seinen acc länger als ich meinen und würde aufeinmal vor mir zocken dürfen, was ich nicht ok finden würde, anderseits wie ich vorhin schon gepostet habe, es sollte jedem im vorfeld klargewesen sein das die nicht 1 millionen aufeinmal auf die server lassen, ich gehe mal davon aus das bis spätenstens ende nächster woche die meisten auf den servern sein werden.


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> In Eu gibt es ja noch nichtmal den Offizielen Beta Start...


Die deutschen bzw europäschen server sind nicht on noch nicht, aber es tummelen sich schon deutsche spieler auf den us beta servern sah man ebend im livestream.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (22. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass sich das nicht wirklich lohnen würde ... Und bis das Verfahren abgeschlossen ist, ist Mists of Pandaria schon längst erschienen.



Ich glaube, dass das eigentliche Problem eher darin besteht, dass du nicht im Recht bist und das Verfahren verlieren würdest. 
Ich kenn mich mit dem Jahrespass nicht aus, aber ich würde sehr stark anzweifeln, dass es im Vertrag selbst drinsteht, dass du einen sofortigen Zugang zur Beta erhälst.
Es würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn es so ist. Im Zweifelsfall such doch die Passage mal aus dem Vertrag heraus und poste sie hier mit Quellenverweis bitte, eher könnte ich das wohl kaum glauben.


----------



## Schmedrig (22. März 2012)

bin grade am, laden !! und dachte schau mal ins forum und man glaube es ja nicht, die beta kaum on und schon dass erste mimimi . Ja ich habe auch einen JP und mein wow habe ich seit anfang an , aber sich wegen ein paar tage oder wochen so anzustellen ist ja doch ein witz, man denkt die leute meinen die beta geht nur 3 tage :-) leute leute ihr bekommt euren beta zugang sicher !!!! ich habe auch noch keinen aber eins ist sicher ICH SCHLAFE HEUTE NACHT AUCH GUT in diesem sinne . Morgen euch allen :-)


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass das eigentliche Problem eher darin besteht, dass du nicht im Recht bist und das Verfahren verlieren würdest.
> Ich kenn mich mit dem Jahrespass nicht aus, aber ich würde sehr stark anzweifeln, dass es im Vertrag selbst drinsteht, dass du einen sofortigen Zugang zur Beta erhälst.
> Es würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn es so ist. Im Zweifelsfall such doch die Passage mal aus dem Vertrag heraus und poste sie hier mit Quellenverweis bitte, eher könnte ich das wohl kaum glauben.


Also, was richtig ist Den jahespass inhabern wurde ein garantierter beta zugang versprochen aber nun kommt das berühmte aber, Es wurde in keinster weise versprochen das man ab der 1 min des beta starts auch auf die server kommt, Aber ich glaube darum gehts dem TE am meisten, damit würde er vor keinem gericht der welt recht bekommen, weil blizzard kann sagen du bekommst am letzten tag der beta zugang dann hattest du einen, nochmals es gab keine zeitangabe, Was aber unglücklich gelaufen ist das jetzt vor dem start ein wenig die regelen anscheind geändert wurden sind, empfinde ich persönlich auch als unglücklich, aber nochmals, soweit ich weiß kann man sich den pass weiterhin bis zum 1 mai kaufen, wenn blizzard bis sagen wir mal ende nächster woche alle auf den servern hätte ist das für die auch wieder werbung so das man damit rechnen könnte das ochmals ein paar pässe weggehen, deswegen gehe ich nicht davon aus das blizzard das unnötig in die länge ziehen wird.


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Schmedrig schrieb:


> bin grade am, laden !! und dachte schau mal ins forum und man glaube es ja nicht, die beta kaum on und schon dass erste mimimi . Ja ich habe auch einen JP und mein wow habe ich seit anfang an , aber sich wegen ein paar tage oder wochen so anzustellen ist ja doch ein witz, man denkt die leute meinen die beta geht nur 3 tage :-) leute leute ihr bekommt euren beta zugang sicher !!!! ich habe auch noch keinen aber eins ist sicher ICH SCHLAFE HEUTE NACHT AUCH GUT in diesem sinne . Morgen euch allen :-)


genau so sehe ich das auch, auch dir einen schönen guten morgen :-)

@Yinj 
Jep, da haste auch wieder recht.


----------



## Mastercoller (22. März 2012)

also zuerst einmal: mimimimimi

jetzt aber mal im ernst, auf dem bild vom TE steht nur das man zugang zur mop-beta bekommt. Wann, steht da aber in keinen wort.

Des weiteren wurde gesagt das die einladungen in wellen versendet werden, wer in welcher welle ist hängt davon ab wie lange man schon bei WOW ist und wie lange man den jahrespass schon hat.
Ich habe meinen pass gleich zu beginn geholt und denke mich erinnern zu können das da stande das ich direkt zum start an der beta teilnehmen kann.
Blizz hat dann wohl gemerkt das es zu viele für die server werden und haben die bedingungen für "NEUE" jahrespässe geändert.


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Mastercoller schrieb:


> also zuerst einmal: mimimimimi
> 
> jetzt aber mal im ernst, auf dem bild vom TE steht nur das man zugang zur mop-beta bekommt. Wann, steht da aber in keinen wort.
> 
> ...


Ohne auf die mimimimimi rolle aufzuspringen, was du schreibst ist nicht ganz unrichtig, aber es steht nun da das es nicht nur vom kauf alleine abhängt sondern wie lange du auch den acc schon hast, aber was du sagst hört sich sehr plausibel an, aber mir geht dieses mimimimimi auch langsam auf den sack erinnert mich im dez an den heatstart von swtor, da wurde auch sehr schnell mimimimimi betrieben, warten wirs ab, ich denke das die am anfang gekauft haben auch am we in die beta können.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (22. März 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Bitte beachtet die Netiquette. Die Regeln dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-)
> 
> *@TE*
> 
> Ich musste außerdem schon ein Kommentar im News-Bereich von dir entfernen, so eine Ausdrucksweise wie "in den Arsch Ficken" wollen wir hier nicht haben. Es wäre schön wenn auch du dich an die Regeln halten könntest.



Und wieso löschst Du Deinen Beitrag nicht selbst? Benutzt doch selber diese Wörter? Auch wenn sie nur zitiert worden sind!


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Und wieso löschst Du Deinen Beitrag nicht selbst? Benutzt doch selber diese Wörter? Auch wenn sie nur zitiert worden sind!


Er, hat den TE doch nur auf sein verhalten aufmerksam gemacht und ist mod, was ist daran falsch? ok er hätte die wörter so nicht wiedergeben sollen, finde ich auch nicht so prima.


----------



## fraudani (22. März 2012)

Bei der immer noch bestehenden Menge an Kunden war das absehbar, dass ziemlich viele Leute den Jahrespass abschließen. Auch wenn die Formulierung einem vielleicht dazu verleiten mag zu glauben, man würde sofort und für die gesamte Laufzeit einen Beta-Zugang erhalten, wäre es doch ziemlich naiv dies wirklich anzunehmen.

Mir war von vornherein klar, dass ich sicher nicht sofort und auch nicht für die ganze Laufzeit an der Beta teilnehmen kann. Das ist im Grunde auch nur ein Testserver. Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft annehmen, dass da alle Jahrespassbesitzer und womöglich noch die ganzen anderen Beta-Interessenten auf einmal drauf dürfen. Da bricht der Server zusammen und dann nimmt erst mal keiner an der Beta teil. 

Ich reg mich erst auf, wenn sie mir eine Mail schicken in der sie mir für die gesamte Laufzeit der Beta nur einen einzigen Tag zugestehen und ich dann nicht mal Zeit habe. DANN würde ich mir auch veralbert vorkommen. Aber auch wenn Blizz nicht immer mit allem die Zufriedenheit aller Kunden erreicht sehe ich die Dinge nicht so schlecht, wie manch andere das oft tun. Blizz ist auch klar, dass sie damit alle Leute verärgern würden und deshalb ist davon auszugehen, dass sie versuchen werden so fair wie möglich die Zugänge zur Beta zu ermöglichen. Und wenn ich dann erst dran komme, nachdem vorher schon über 2 Wochen viele andere dran waren... was solls. Dann sind die ersten Bugs und Fehler mit Glück schon behoben 


Daher, wie ein weiser Mann mit Sonnenbrille und österreichischem Akzent schon sagte: ENTSPANN DICH!


----------



## Stevesteel (22. März 2012)

Solch eine Aufregung um die Beta. Ich habe auch gleich nach Bekanntgabe den JP abgeschlossen, werde
nachher gleichmal berichten, wie es sich so spielt, nur um den TE zu ärgern


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Solch eine Aufregung um die Beta. Ich habe auch gleich nach Bekanntgabe den JP abgeschlossen, werde
> nachher gleichmal berichten, wie es sich so spielt, nur um den TE zu ärgern


aber nur wen du es uns streamst


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. März 2012)

Anhand der Aktivitäten im Spiel erstellt Blizzard zu jedem Spieler ein Intelligenzprofil. Die Jahrespassbesitzer bekommen anhand dieses Profils Zugang zur Beta. Umso besser besser das Profil ist, desto früher bekommt man Zugang.


----------



## Revan76 (22. März 2012)

was ich nicht auf dem bild sehe, ist der garantierte zugang, sobald die beta startet.. also das was heino27 eigentlich beschreibt. 
da steht: _guaranteed beta entry (into mist of pandaria)_ <- für die, die in englisch nicht aufpassten: garantierter beta zuganf für mist of pandaria.

da steht nix von anfang oder sofort zu beginn.. oder übersehe ich etwas?

kann den unmut zwar verstehen, wenn man gerne teil von etwas sein möchte (first to see) aber vielleicht wenigstens mal paar tage abwarten.. dann kann man sich ja immer noch aufregen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. März 2012)

Es wurde ein Betazugang zugesagt. Jetzt weiß man nur, dass man irgendwann mal drankommt. Wer sagt denn, dass man nicht einer der Glücklichen ist, die Wochen oder Monate warten müssen?
Auf den Andrang hätten sie sich ja auch im Vorfeld einstellen können. Das kann man von einem Mulitkonzern schon erwarten.

Fakt ist, dass es sich mit der Formulierung "Betazugänge werden in Wellen verschickt" viele _ganz anders_ mit dem Jahrespass überlegt hätten.
Sicherlich ist die Formulierung "Überhaupt ein Beta-Account" ein Schlupfloch für Blizzard.
Andererseits suggeriert man so, dass man zum Betastart direkt loslegen könne. Das ist irreführende Werbung bzw Täuschung in Verbindung mit einem Vertrag. 

Also ganz im ernst. Langsam verzweifle ich an Blizzivision.

Leute die hier Blizzard in Schutz nehmen sind ganz genau das was sie wollen.
Und Leute die sich über die Art und Weise beschweren ist genau das was sie brauchen.


----------



## Eyora (22. März 2012)

Aber ihr lest euch schon einen Vertrag durch bevor ihn unterschreibt oder?

Ihr habt euch und werdet euch auch hoffentlich die AGB's durchgelesen haben bevor ihr unterzeichnet habt?

Denn um ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich weder die Aufregung noch diesen Thread. In den AGB's steht:

Verkaufsbedingungen:

5. Änderung dieser Bedingungen. 
Wir können von Zeit zu Zeit diese Verkaufsbedingungen ändern oder aktualisieren. Die geänderten Verkaufsbedingungen gelten für alle folgenden Kauftransaktionen. Sie erklären, dass Sie die Verkaufsbedingungen vor jedem Kauf lesen. Zu Ihrem Komfort ändern wir das Datum der „letzten Aktualisierung“ oben.

Ihr habt Blizzard bei Unterzeichnung des Jahrespasses die Möglichkeit eingeräumt die Bedingungen ändern zu können. Dies haben Sie getan. Das ist rechtens und als verantwortungsvolle geschäftsfähige Person hat man Verträge vor Unterzeichnung auf Passagen zu prüfen die einem nicht passen.
Nicht sämtliche Paragrafen einer AGB müssen bei einem Produkt erläutert werden, deshalb liegen sie ja in schriftlicher Form bei.


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Aber ihr lest euch schon einen Vertrag durch bevor ihn unterschreibt oder?
> 
> Ihr habt euch und werdet euch auch hoffentlich die AGB's durchgelesen haben bevor ihr unterzeichnet habt?
> 
> ...


ganz unrecht haste nicht aber, Sie können nicht heute hergehen und können a sagen morgen sagen sie b,und übermorgen c. fakt ist die leute bezahlen dafür, für was genau darüber können wir uns streiten. ich glaube auch nicht das blizz nun hergeht und die leute monate warten lässt. alles weitere wird man sehen.


----------



## Revan76 (22. März 2012)

die server sind nicht mal online und hier wird geschrieben, sie haben die bedingungen geändert..? 

leute.. chillt mal.. wartet mal ne woche ab und beschwert euch dann..


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2012)

Also in meiner "Bestätigungs-Email nach Abschluss des Jahrespasses (22.10.2011) steht (als einer der Boni):

_-Garantierter Betazugang für die nächste Erweiterung zu World of Warcraft - verfügbar für einen noch offenen Termin in der Zukunft.

_= ich komme sicher in die Beta...aber wann das ist und in welcher Phase der Beta, davon ist keine Rede_
_
Edit: Es wurde auf dem "Werbebild" auf der battle.net-Homepage scheinbar tatsächlich davon geschrieben, dass das mit der Beta für den Start der Beta gilt_
_


----------



## Angrimssohn (22. März 2012)

^^ Leute Leute.... Draußen scheint die Sonne und es wird ein herlicher Tag.

Auch ich habe den Jahrespass und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich irgendwann den Beta-Zugang für MoP erhalte.

Nur ist die Beta in Europa geade mal am anlaufen. Das schon Zeter und Mordio geschrieen wird ist irgendwie peinlich... 

Chillt und genießt das Wetter und wenn die Betaeinladung kommt, dann erfreut euch daran


----------



## Eintagsfliege (22. März 2012)

"Zum Betalaunch" ist doch selbst noch in einer Woche gegeben! Das ist immer noch am Anfang der Betaphase.

Leute, das ist eine Beta! Eine Testphase!

...und zwei Wochen nachdem das finale Addon dann raus ist, schreibt ihr schon alle: "Bäh, alles durchgespielt, das Addon ist pöse".  Aber Hauptsache die Beta ab der ersten Sekunde gespielt.


----------



## heino27 (22. März 2012)

Eintagsfliege schrieb:


> "Zum Betalaunch" ist doch selbst noch in einer Woche gegeben! Das ist immer noch am Anfang der Betaphase.
> 
> Leute, das ist eine Beta! Eine Testphase!
> 
> ...und zwei Wochen nachdem das finale Addon dann raus ist, schreibt ihr schon alle: "Bäh, alles durchgespielt, das Addon ist pöse".  Aber Hauptsache die Beta ab der ersten Sekunde gespielt.



Testphase wirklich
Was kann man den auf Ebay so Testen?


----------



## Sorluris (22. März 2012)

Nur mal so nen Frage, da ich das erste mal in einer Beta mittesten darf.

Können wir den Beta-Client schon downloaden? Und wenn ja, wo kann ich ihn downloaden.


Ich bedanke mich schonmal für informtative Antworten.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2012)

heino27 schrieb:


> Testphase wirklich
> Was kann man den auf Ebay so Testen?



Wenn man die Beschreibung genau liest, verkauft er keinen Betazugang, sondern seinen gesamten battle.net-Account inkl. aller darauf liegenden Spiele, der zufällig bereits einen Beta-Zugang erhalten hat und er meint wohl, der Beta-Zugang wäre das bessere Verkaufsargumnet (daher wohl auch der hirnrissige Preis)...und um dieses Geld wird er ihn sowieso nicht los...

BTW: der Link wurde entfernt...buffed.de unterstützt keine, von wem auch immer verbotenen Aktionen


----------



## BoP78 (22. März 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Anhand der Aktivitäten im Spiel erstellt Blizzard zu jedem Spieler ein Intelligenzprofil. Die Jahrespassbesitzer bekommen anhand dieses Profils Zugang zur Beta. Umso besser besser das Profil ist, desto früher bekommt man Zugang.



Gemein - damit nimmst Du dem TE jegliche Hoffnung überhaupt reinzukommen.


----------



## Valharis (22. März 2012)

heino27 schrieb:


> Laut der neuen MoP-Beta Faq
> 
> 
> Als sich damals den Jahrespass abgeschlossen habe ,war keine Rede davon das die Einladungen in Wellen verschickt werden.
> ...




Meine Güte, hast du denn keine anderen Probleme.... Es ist doch wohl klar das die Anzahl der Tester nach und nach erhöht wird. Schlimmer ist viel noch das es im Vertrag steht das Sie Zeit und Umstände selber bestimmen dürfen.

Ich finde es so durchaus noch gerechter das Leute die schon lange WoW spielen und den Jahrespass als erste abgeschlossen haben auch als erste den Zugang bekommen. 

Diese Spieler sind durchaus auch die kompetenteren. Hätten sie die Spieler zufällig ausgewählt wäre das Geheule noch viel größer.

Allgemein geh ich davon auch aus das viele einfach nur was neues spielen wollen anstatt wirklich zu gucken ob Rechtschreibfehler, Gafikfehler oder Bugs irgendwo vorhanden sind und diese dann auch Blizz zu melden.


Achso irgendein Vorposter hatte gefragt ob man den Clienten schon laden kann.

Ja kann man, in deinem Account under Clientdownloads, da findest du dann den PTR Client.


----------



## Sorluris (22. März 2012)

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht

Valharis


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Edit: Es wurde auf dem "Werbebild" auf der battle.net-Homepage scheinbar tatsächlich davon geschrieben, dass das mit der Beta für den Start der Beta gilt_
> _



So ist es.

Und die ganzen oberchilligen Leute haben offensichtlich verlernt wann jemand rumheult und wann jemand zu Recht sauer ist.
Klar ist das Ansichtssache.
Nur wenn schon damals keiner das Maul aufgemacht hätte, wäre jetzt Realnamepflicht im Forum.

Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> Und die ganzen oberchilligen Leute haben offensichtlich verlernt wann jemand rumheult und wann jemand zu Recht sauer ist.
> Klar ist das Ansichtssache.
> ...



Ein aber auf der Werbung würde nicht passen .

Das auf der Werbung steht das jeder JP-Käufer die Beta ab dem Start erleben darf stimmt, ABER da Blizz gesagt hat das die JP-Käufer in Wellen kommen ist es was anderes. Der eine kommt ab dem start rein der andere nicht somit Stimmt die Werbung + FAQ.

Und mal ehrlich... glaubt ihr jede Werbung die ihr im Fernsehn seht? Als Bsp.: In der Alpecin Werbung macht unser Dr. Prof. Klenk Werbung für ein Mittel gegen Haarausfall, aber hat selber nicht mehr wirklich viele Haare aufm Kopf... das Produkt wirkt ja Super!


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. März 2012)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass es sich mit der Formulierung "Betazugänge werden in Wellen verschickt" viele _ganz anders_ mit dem Jahrespass überlegt hätten.


Das ist deine Vermutung, Fakten sind etwas anderes.




Eyora schrieb:


> 5. Änderung dieser Bedingungen.
> Wir können von Zeit zu Zeit diese Verkaufsbedingungen ändern oder aktualisieren. Die geänderten Verkaufsbedingungen gelten für alle folgenden Kauftransaktionen. Sie erklären, dass Sie die Verkaufsbedingungen vor jedem Kauf lesen. Zu Ihrem Komfort ändern wir das Datum der „letzten Aktualisierung" oben.


Punkt 5 bezieht sich auf mögliche Änderungen der Punkte 1-4 der Verkaufsbedingungen. Bitte kopiere mir mal die dort getroffenen Regelungen zum Jahrespass, ich find nichts.




Derulu schrieb:


> Es wurde auf dem "Werbebild" auf der battle.net-Homepage scheinbar tatsächlich davon geschrieben, dass das mit der Beta für den Start der Beta gilt_
> _


Ja, und darunter der Link zu den FAQ. Hätte man durchaus anklicken können. Oder das ganze Zeug mal lesen, dass man bei Vertragsabschluss genervt wegklickt... [Ich akzeptiere] [Ich stimme zu] [Ich bestätige]

Aber ich versteh den Frust. Denk auch jedesmal, es müsse ein kahlköpfiger Mann aus der Meister-Propper-Flasche steigen und meine Bude putzen. Ist so auf dem Bild!


----------



## Eyora (22. März 2012)

Wollt ihr mich gerade foppen?

Eine Werbung ist doch nicht Rechtsverbindlich. In deiner Werbung darfst du nackte Frauen verschenken (was sie auch machen, zumindest im Unterbewussten), was zählt ist der von dir unterzeichnete Vertrag und der ist eindeutig in dieser Beziehung.

Und zu dem Thema rum heulen, nun ja, wenn jemand Recht hat zieht er vor Gericht, wenn jemand in einem offenen Forum Beschuldigungen und Beschwerden ausstößt, so kann man in der Regel davon ausgehen das diese Person weiß, das sie kein recht hat, aber ihrem Unmut freien lauf lassen möchte.

@Aufgeraucht

Erstmal muss ich dir sagen das ich deine Avatar-Bilder immer sehr unterhaltsam finde, aber zum Thema.

Welch eklatanter Faux Pas, hatte alle AGB's geöffnet und der Mensch irrt solange er wandelt. Selbstverständlich möchte ich dir die richtige Passage aufzeigen. 
Ich hatte das ganze auch ein bisschen zu sehr vereinfacht, da ich nicht immer die Zeit habe alles detailliert aufzuführen.
Das du laut Vertrag kein Recht hast, von Anfang an dabei zu sein, geht aus den momentanen AGB's, indirekt hervor, da dir dort dieses Recht nicht eingeräumt wir. Das zeige ich allerdings erst später auf.
Den auf das von mir Angesprochene Recht von Blizzard, triffst du in den Nutzungsbedingungen.
Die Nutzungsbedingungen klären wer zum Zugriff berechtigt ist. Dies gilt für das gesamte Battle-Net(->WOW -> Jahrespass), und hat daher Gültigkeit für alle untergeordneten Verträge. 
Hier habe ich dir etwas weiter unten, den Absatz reinkopiert, der Blizzard berechtigt, jederzeit Änderungen an deinem Vertrag bezüglich des Zuganges vor zu nehmen.
Sprich selbst wenn du berechtigt wärest, könnte Blizzard dir den Zugriff verweigern.
Der von mir vorher gepostete Beitrag enthielt den selben Passus, aus sicht des Zahlungsverkehres.

Hier die Passage aus den Nutzungsbedingungen:


> *XII. Unsere Verwaltung von World of Warcraft; Änderungen dieser Nutzungsbedingungen.
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment behält sich das Recht vor, sämtliche in dieser Vereinbarung enthaltenen Regeln und Bedingungen jederzeit und nach eigenem Ermessen zu ändern, zu modifizieren, zu erweitern, auszutauschen oder zu löschen.* Falls zur Verbesserung des Spielerlebnisses, zum Schutz der Spieler gegen Betrüger erforderlich oder nützlich oder für den Fall, dass Blizzard Entertainment neue Services bereitstellt, behält sich Blizzard Entertainment das Recht vor, Zugangsmethoden, die Verfügbarkeit jeglicher World of Warcraft-Features, Bereitstellungszeiten, Inhalt, Daten, Software oder Ausstattung, die benötigt wird, um World of Warcraft zu nutzen, die Höhe von Gebühren oder Kosten für World of Warcraft oder die Grundlage zu ihrer Festlegung und die Einführung neuer Gebühren oder Kosten für World of Warcraft zu ändern oder zu modifizieren. Solche Änderungen werden nach vorheriger Benachrichtigung, wie im Folgenden ausgeführt, wirksam: Blizzard Entertainment wird jede World of Warcraft betreffende Änderung sowie die neueste Fassung der Nutzungsbestimmungen auf der World of Warcraft-Webseite bekannt geben und kann nach eigenem Ermessen auch jedes andere Mittel zur Benachrichtigung wählen, einschließlich E-Mail, den Postweg, Pop-Up-Screens oder spielinterne Benachrichtigungen. Falls Sie mit zukünftigen Änderungen zu dieser Vereinbarung nicht einverstanden sind oder infolge dieser die Vereinbarung nicht weiter erfüllen möchten, können Sie die Benutzung Ihres World of Warcraft-Accounts beenden und diese Vereinbarung gemäß Artikel XVII.1 kündigen. Jegliche weitere Nutzung von World of Warcraft durch Sie nach Ablauf eines (1) Monats nach der Mitteilung, gilt als Annahme sämtlicher dieser Änderungen Ihrerseits. Mit der Mitteilung wird Blizzard Entertainment Sie daran erinnern, dass jegliche weitere Nutzung nach Ablauf eines (1) Monats nach der Mitteilung die Annahme sämtlicher Änderungen Ihrerseits bedeutet. Die geänderte Fassung der Vereinbarung tritt zu Beginn des zweiten Monats nach Bekanntgabe der Änderung in Kraft, es sei denn, Blizzard Entertainment hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine Kündigungsmitteilung von Ihnen erhalten. Unter den Voraussetzungen dieses Artikels XII, behält sich Blizzard Entertainment das Recht vor, jederzeit sämtliche Aspekte von World of Warcraft zu ändern, zu modifizieren, auszusetzen oder aufzuheben oder bestimmte Features einzuschränken oder Ihren Zugang zu World of Warcraft teilweise oder insgesamt zu beschränken.



Da es "zur Verbesserung des Spielerlebnisses" dienlich ist, nicht allen Spielern gleichzeitig den Beta-Zugriff zu gestatten, sind Änderungen (sofern sie notwendig gewesen sind) der Bedingungen zulässig.

In den Jahrespassbestimmungen wird es nicht nochmals aufgeführt das sich etwas ändern kann, allerdings ist dem Vertrag (in form der AGB's)nie vom Start die rede.
Hier die Passage aus dem Jahrespass-AGB:


> Sofern Sie die in diesem Dokument genannten Anforderungen erfüllen, wird Blizzard Entertainment: (i) zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung von World of Warcraft Patch 4.3.0 auf den öffentlichen europäischen World of Warcraft-Servern ein &#8222;Tyraels Streitross&#8220;-Reittier zu Ihrem Account hinzufügen, (ii) zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung von Diablo III im Land Ihres Wohnsitzes eine Einzelhandelslizenz für die Standardedition von Diablo III zu Ihrem Account hinzufügen, einen Link zur Verfügung stellen über den Sie eine Standardedition von Diablo III herunterladen können, *und (iii) den Account berechtigen, automatisch eine Einladung zum Betatest der kommenden Erweiterung von World of Warcraft zu erhalten*. Beachten Sie, dass die Ihrem Account hinzugefügte Diablo III-Lizenz an die regionale World of Warcraft-Lizenz gekoppelt ist, mit der Sie an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.


Keine Angaben das es zum Start der Beta möglich ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte das ganze ein wenig übersichtlicher darstellen, als in meinem vorherigen Post.

Es wäre übrigens sehr nett wenn diejenigen, die eine Version der AGB's besitzen, die den Passus des Beta-Starts enthalten, diesen mal Posten könnten.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. März 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mich gerade foppen?



Das beziehst du jetzt aber nicht auf meine Meister-Propper-Bemerkung, oder?
Sollte auch ohne den Hinweis '/ironie on' verstanden werden.


----------



## ZAM (22. März 2012)

Außerdem gehen die Einladungen in Wellen raus  (siehe FAQ zum Jahrespass) - was sinnvoll ist, sonst ist der Download und die Serverkapazität sofort dicht.


----------



## Eyora (22. März 2012)

@ Aufgeraucht

Diese Aussage war selbstverständlich nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern an Leviathan666 und Derulu, bei denen ich den Eindruck bekam, sie hätten die Meinung, das Werbung verbindlich sei.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> @ Aufgeraucht
> 
> Diese Aussage war selbstverständlich nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern an Leviathan666 und Derulu, bei denen ich den Eindruck bekam, sie hätten die Meinung, das Werbung verbindlich sei.



Hey..das hab ich nicht egsagt^^...ich hab nur gesagt, dass das tatsächlich mal dort stand (weil ich zuvor "behauptet" habe, von so etwas wäre nie die Rede gewesen)^^


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Wenn ich mir die AGB Stelle so anschau, würde da NUR eine Klage gegen diese Markierte Passage was bringen. Mit dem Argument das diese Passage mit Eu/deutschen Recht nicht verinbar wäre. 
Oder ist es sogar vereinbar, also zulässig sich so ein Recht einzuräumen?


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2012)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Eigentlich solltet ihr doch froh sein, dass die Beta weitaus früher gestartet ist als die meisten Leute vermutet haben.
Dass Beta-Zugängen in Wellen zugelassen werden, war auch schon seit Burning Crusade so - überascht euch das jetzt wirklich?
Und wärt ihr glücklicher wenn Download- und Servertechnisch nichts ginge weil alle gleichzeitig starten wollen?

Wer auch immer sich hier nen Anwalt nimmt um zu klagen: haltet uns auf dem Laufenden. Es wird sicher unterhaltsam.


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Wenn man was sucht wird man was finden, aber deswegen gleich klagen? würde ich lachhaft finden, ich möchte mal den meckerern versuchen was aufzuschlüsselen.

1.) man bindet sich 12 monate, das ist richtig dafür bekommt man aber folgendes
a.) Das spiel diabalo 3(kostenlos warum kostenlos erkläre ich am ende)
b.) Das Mount was nur für die jahrespässe ist.
c.) Einen garantierten beta zugang.

Das einzige was man dazu tun muss ist es sich 12 monate binden, für leute die fortlaufend wow zocken ist es eher egal, ob sie nun so angemeldet sich oder sich binden weil es bleibt ja bei der monatlichen zahlung ansich.
Wenn man es genau nehmen will bekommt man punkt a-c geschenkt, das würde dir ein gericht auch genau so vorechenen, da dieses gratis zugaben sind. ob blizz natürlich die vergabe willkürlich ändern darf steht auf einen anderen blatt papier. aber fakt ist blizz sagte nie ihr seit ab dem 1 beta tag dabei, das habe ich so nie gelesen.

also alle mal bitte wieder etwas runterkommen.


----------



## StrangeInside (22. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Wenn man was sucht wird man was finden, aber deswegen gleich klagen? würde ich lachhaft finden, ich möchte mal den meckerern versuchen was aufzuschlüsselen.
> 
> 1.) man bindet sich 12 monate, das ist richtig dafür bekommt man aber folgendes
> a.) Das spiel diabalo 3(kostenlos warum kostenlos erkläre ich am ende)
> ...



Viele reiten sicher darauf rum das bis gestern noch in der FAQ zum Annual Pass stand 
DIII zum releasetermin spielbar
Mount mit erscheinen von 4.3 im Postkasten
MoP-Beta inv mit start der Beta


----------



## puzzelmörder (22. März 2012)

Mal ohne Spaß, wer würde ernsthaft gegen Blizzard klagen weil er nicht an Tag 1 einer monatelangen Beta teilnehmen kann?

Selbst wenn mir zugesagt wurde du kannst ab Tag 1 zocken und tatsächlich darf ich erst nach 2 Wochen dann wärs mir relativ egal. Ich wurde zwar beschissen (omg ich verpasse Serverdowns, Bugs usw.)und hätte den Jahrespass nicht abgeschlossen (ja klar wegen 2 Wochen?).

Mal angenommen ich ziehe vor Gericht weil ich nicht direkt in die Beta darf und auch im Recht bin. Den Prozess gewinne ich und dann? Der Richter gibt mir Recht und die Kosten trägt die Gegenseite. Bei dem ganzen Zeitaufwand für Anwaltsbesuche, Prozess und alles was dazugehört kann ich die Beta für die ich irgendwann zugelassen bin auch nicht spielen. 

Finds lustig wie einige wegen Kleinigkeiten an die Decke gehen und die Geduld von einem Bierdeckel haben. 


PS: Die Selbe Diskussion gab es auch bei SWToR und da haben viele WoWler noch gelästert. Es zeigt einfach warum Gamer in der Öffentlichkeit so einen schlechten Ruf haben. Das Tempo mit dem die Unzufriedenen in den offiziellen Foren meckern ist einfach unglaublich und das zu Zeiten an denen die meisten eigentlich arbeiten oder in der Schule sein sollten.


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Wenn drinne stand Beta inv zum Start könnte die Einladung ja so aussehen:



> Hier ihre Einladung zur WoW-MoP Beta. Sie dürfen ab dem xx.xx.2012 ihren Beta-Client Downloaden und an der Beta VOLL Teilnehmen .




Problem solved - Nothing to do here :jetpack: 11elf


----------



## boben (22. März 2012)

Das ist doch die typisch menschlich in heutigen Tagen. Wenn jemand etwas hat, welches ich persönlich nicht habe, wird einfach nur noch gemeckert. Das ist doch einfach schlimm!

Stellt euch vor die Beta wäre erst in einem Monat gestartet und alle hätten von Anfang an mitmachen dürfen:

1. würden die Server nicht mitspielen, sprich alles down, extreme Lags und alles überbevölkert, also schlicht nicht spielbar.
2. wärt ihr sicher nicht schneller am spielen als wenn jetzt die Beta bereits gestartet ist. Ich bezweifle, dass die Beta-Invs für die Jahrespass-Besitzer erst in einem Monat ausgeteilt werden.

Das tragische an dieser Sache ist jetzt, dass die Leute doch lieber das andere Szenario hätten mit dem Start im April, Hauptsache niemand darf etwas was ich noch nicht kann..

Und bezüglich der Werbung, klar ist es nicht die feine Art. Doch seit mal ehrlich, habt ihr das Gefühl alle Werbung z.B. im TV ist echt?? Und ausserdem ist noch überhaupt nicht klar, dass die Jahrespass-Besitzer nicht heute oder morgen noch ein Key bekommen, was so ziemlich zum Start der Beta gehören würde.


PS: Geht mal nach draussen oder macht sonst etwas. Wartet einfach und habt Freude wenn ihr dann rein dürft.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2012)

Ist denn der deutsche Betaserver überhaupt schon online?


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Leute es ist einfacher im Internet zu flamen als im RL... hier erkennt dich keiner auf der Straße... hier kannst dich aufführen wie der letzte vollidiot... fast alles ist Annonym (bis jetzt noch), was auch gut so ist...


----------



## StrangeInside (22. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ist denn der deutsche Betaserver überhaupt schon online?



zumindester der EU Mekka irgendwas ist online laut stream etc


----------



## arakil (22. März 2012)

start der beta kann aber auch später sein wenn man davon ausgeht das es verschiende versionen gibt. is zwar haarspalterei aber würde bei einem Prozess wohl gelten gemacht werden.

ausserdem ist es für Blizzard nicht absehbar gewesen wie viele personen von welchem kontinent den Jahrespass erwerben. den es ist ein unterschied ob sich die eine millionen auf die gesamte welt verteilen man also alle großen regionen abdecken muss mit jeweils einem bruchteil der gesamt zahl oder ob beispielsweise 1 millionen spieler aus Europa den Jahrespass gekauft haben und somit bei der EU beta einen zugang bekommen müssen.

dadurch wäre es nicht mehr zumutbar jedem zeitgleich den zugang zu gestatten.


allerdings gibt es noch ein paar punkte die eine klage erschweren dürften.

1. wo entsteht jemanden ein schaden wenn er erst morgen / übermorgen Beta spielen darf? blizzard kann ziemlich gut deutlich machen das ein zugang für jeden die Leistung für alle reduziert hätte wenn es nicht zum zusammenbrechen der server geführt hätte.

2. Man müsste nachweisen das die Beta der hauptgrund für den erwerb des Jahrespasses gewesen ist. dies könnte Blizzard kontern durch spielzeiten welche bei den meisten vermutlich zeigen das sich das spielverhalten durch den erwerb des jahrespasses nicht geändert hat und das argument, dass man durch das bezahlen ja gezwungen ist zählt nicht wirklich, da die meisten wohl kaum beim auslaufen des abo aufhören sondern eher das spielen nach und nach einstellen. das läst sich statistisch feststellen was der fall ist.

zusätzlich spricht da gegen, dass die Beta ein so oder so kostenloser teil ist. anders als bei D3 handelt es sich nicht um eine ersparniss sondern um eine kostenlose zugabe welche rechtlich anders gehanthabt wird.


aber selbst wenn man damit durch kommt. wie sollte die strafe aussehen? Blizzard würde eine geldstrafe die der schuld angemessen ist bekommen. das wären bei bei 1 millionen abos (wovon bei weitem nicht alle betroffen sind) a 12 mal 11€ verringert um den gegenwert von D3 SOWIE der gespielten WoW zeit ungefähr NULL!!! dadurch würde blizzard nur eine symbolische geldstraffe von vielleicht 10.000 euro oder ähnliches erhalten. siehe vergleichbare fälle bei supermärkten. die ham teilweise sogar nur nen rüffel bekommen und mussten es für die zukunft abstellen.

ok bleiben gerichtskosten, die sind recht schwer einzuschätzen da abhänig von gerichtstagen und co.

sagen wir alles in allem 100.000 euro kosten für blizzard. glaubt ihr ernsthaft blizzard würde sich daran stören? da hat deren Juristenabteilung wenigstens mal was zu tun!

so und was würde man bekommen wenn man gewinnen würd? da man keinen finanziellen nachteil nachweisen kann schon mal keinen schadensersatz. bleibt schmerzensgeld. mhmmm ne geht auch net, ist im BGB nicht vorgesehen so nen fall. net mal ansatzweise das jemand dem kein irgendwie gelegener schaden entstanden ist dafür etwas bekommt.
EVTL. würde man einen Betazugang bekommen. bringt einem nur vermutlich rein garnix da man den schon hat und/oder die Beta bereits vorbei ist. tja dumm gelaufen

und was würde von seiten blizzard geschehen? tja die würden vermutlich den entsprechenden Acc so einstellen das kein Abo mehr möglich ist und somit keine weiteren verträge zur stande kommen. damit hat der kläger am ende keinen zugang mehr zu wow.


Na noch jemand lust auf ne Klage? 

Have fun.


----------



## Predataurus (22. März 2012)

Blizzard hat sich auf jedenfall nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert! Die haben mit Sicherheit nicht daran gedacht, dass soooviele den Jahrespass kaufen. Aber spätestens als das abzusehen war, hätten sie ganz offen schreiben sollen, dass es leider nichtmehr, wie beworben möglich sein wird, dass alle von Anfang an draufkönnen. Das ist keine gute Informationspolitik.

Die Frage ist nun, wie sich die Wellen gestalten. Kein Mensch ist böse, wenn das jetzt über ein paar Tage geht, aber wenn da jetzt mal alle 2-3 Wochen Wellen veschickt werden und die letzten 2 Wochen vor Betaende auch mal kurz noch reindürfen, wär das echt übel!


----------



## Colder (22. März 2012)

Deswegen waer doch das einfachste, Ball flachhalten und mal kurz abwarten.


----------



## Whitesnake (22. März 2012)

Ich hab heut morgen meinen Beta Invite bekommen. 05:35 kam die E-Mail rein. Jetzt noch schnell die 17 GB saugen  und dann gehts los.


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2012)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun, wie sich die Wellen gestalten. Kein Mensch ist böse, wenn das jetzt über ein paar Tage geht, aber wenn da jetzt mal alle 2-3 Wochen Wellen veschickt werden und die letzten 2 Wochen vor Betaende auch mal kurz noch reindürfen, wär das echt übel!



Scheinbar wurde gerade eben wieder eine Welle verschickt (14:29)...


----------



## StrangeInside (22. März 2012)

naja noch kann man eh nur das startgebiet der mönche anspielen und dann eben classic/cata weiterleveln wie gehabt. klar mönch ausprobieren würde ich auch gern aber mir würden im jetzigen betastand die 85+ inhalte fehlen, unter anderem auch das pet battle system zum testen / berufe skillen / die neuen dungeons etc


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. März 2012)

puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich ziehe vor Gericht weil ich nicht direkt in die Beta darf und auch im Recht bin. Den Prozess gewinne ich und dann? Der Richter gibt mir Recht und die Kosten trägt die Gegenseite.



Der Richter würde dir deine Klageschrift um die Ohren hauen und dich aus dem Gerichtssaal werfen lassen.

Bestenfalls bekommt man hier eine Vertragsverletzung hinkonstruiert. Das berechtigt je nach Vertrag zu Kündigung, Rücktritt oder Schadensersatz. Ein materieller Schaden ist nicht entstanden, schließlich fallen die Abogebühren für das laufende Spiel und nicht für eine Beta an. Und um eine Kündigung durchzudrücken, zieht man Blizz ganz sicher nicht vors Gericht. Die bekommst du frei Haus mit PermBann als kleines Extra^^

Wenn ich bei amazon was bestelle und es kommt nicht/zu spät an, schreib ich ne böse eMail und verlang mein Geld zurück. Aber ganz sicher werde ich keine Klageschrift in dreifacher Ausführung zum Gericht tragen.


----------



## Virikas (22. März 2012)

Nur mal so für die "Isch mach disch Anwalt Blizzord" Fraktion: "zum Start der Beta" wie es wortwörtlich im Werbeteaser stand ist im jursitischen Sinne übrigens nicht eindeutig.
Damit kann im juristischen Sinne sowohl
- zeitgleich mit Start der Betaphase
als auch
- Zugang ab (im Sinne von "um herum" oder auch "circa") Start der Betaphase 

gemeint sein. Ist juristisch gesehen ziemlich schwammig, allerdings steht Blizz damit eher auf der sicheren Seite als die "Isch mach disch Anwalt" Fraktion.

So oder so.. Mein Vanilla WoW Zugang mit Jahrespass 10 minuten nach Bekanntgabe hat auch noch keine Mail bekommen. Mir Wayne früher oder später werd ichs sehen können 
Allen anderen gönne ich die (bei vielen wohl auch erste) Beta Erfahrung. Ich weiß noch wie gespannt, neugierig und aufgeregt ich zur BC Beta war 

Was mich allerding schon jetzt ein wenig aufstößt ist, dass es scheinbar im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern (noch?) keine Ingame Reporting Möglichkeit für Bugs und Co. gibt.
Eine Beta ohne Feedback geben zu können fände ich dann allerdings schon befremdlich ^^


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (22. März 2012)

ich sage mal so. ich finde es gut, dass blizz dies so macht, auch wenn ich lieber gleich als später in die beta rein wöllte (habe schon in den letzten beiden öffters meinen senf dazugegeben ^^). sehen wir es mal so wie es ist. mit dem öffentlichen ptr. immer wieder aufs neue, wenn ein großer patch rauskommen soll, stürmen die meisten auf den ptr um  zu testen und was ist sieht man da????


richtig erstmal nichts, weil man seine chars nicht transferieren kann, da alle auf einmal ihre chars kopiert haben wollen. wenn es denn gleich zugänglich ist, steht dann meist, dass dies ein paar tage oder wochen dauern kann. da finde ich es ehrlich gesagt besser, wenn wir in wellen eingeladen werden. ich weiß irgentwann, dass ich rein kann und, dass ich meinen oder meine chars auch gleich kopieren kann und nicht wieder warten muss. dies dient also dazu, das du wenn du den zugang hast auch gleich starten kannst. und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass ihr alle sofort pandaren auf stufe 1 anfangen wollt.

wollte euch nurmochmal das eigentliche bild zeigen, was der te meinte. man muss dazu das kleingedruckte lesen
orginalbild


----------



## StrangeInside (22. März 2012)

spaceflyer1982 dies ist keineswegs 100% sicher.. ich war zur cata beta dabei und konnte auch eine zeitlang keine charaktere transferiern da der dienst überlastet war trotz diesem "in wellen" system.. und nein ich war relativ früh in der beta und nicht erst zum craschtest.


----------



## Darequi (22. März 2012)

ich mach mir keine Sorgen .. ich komm schon irgendwann rein .. lalalala 17,3gb saugen ...


----------



## No_ones (22. März 2012)

*Ich nehme an der Jahrespass-Aktion von World of Warcraft teil; wann geht der Test für mich los?*


 Wir werden Jahrespassinhaber im Laufe des Betatests in mehreren Kontingenten einladen und die Zahl der ausgegebenen Einladungen dabei so schnell wie möglich steigern. Die Inhaber eines Jahrespass werden anhand verschiedener Faktoren ausgewählt, inbegriffen sind, wie lange der World of Warcraft-Account bereits aktiv gewesen ist und wann der Jahrespass eingerichtet wurde. Seht daher bitte regelmäßig in eurem Battle.net-Account und eurem Posteingang nach, ob ihr die Einladung zum Betatest erhalten habt.
Unserem Kundendienst ist es nicht möglich Accounts für die Beta freizuschalten, darüber hinaus können keine Auskünfte gegeben werden, wann ein Account eingeladen wird.




*Wie erfahre ich, dass ich ausgewählt wurde?*

Sobald ihr ausgewählt wurdet, schicken wir euch eine E-Mail. Allerdings möchten wir euch in diesem Zusammenhang vor Betrugsversuchen warnen. Einige skrupellose Individuen verschicken gefälschte, angeblich von Blizzard stammende, E-Mails, die einzig und allein dazu dienen, in den Besitz eurer Zugangsdaten zu gelangen. Zusätzliche Informationen dazu, wie man diese E-Mails erkennt, findet ihr auf unserer Battle.net-Seite zur Accountsicherheit. Die einfachste Möglichkeit, sich von der Legitimität einer Einladungs-E-Mail zu überzeugen, ist, darin keine Links anzuklicken, sondern sich stattdessen in seinen Battle.net-Account einzuloggen und nachzusehen, ob dort die Betalizenz für Mists of Pandaria bereits hinzugefügt wurde. Ist dort keine Lizenz aufgeführt, kann die E-Mail nicht von Blizzard stammen.




*Quelle : http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/3887974/*

*
*

Ich habe auch noch keine einladung und warte gespannt *
*


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das alles bewerten soll, ich will blizz sicher nicht an den karren pi.. aber nachdem sie mal kurzherhand die regelen etwas geändert haben, kommt da ein leiser verdacht auf deine nase hat mir bis heute nicht so gepasst also spielste nur die letzten beta tage, wie gesagt der gedanke kann einen schon kommen, will blizz da sicher nicht zu nahe treten, nur eine info aller spätenstens in xx tagen sind alle jahespässe drinnen, die bis 1 feb gebucht haben würde mal etwas genau diese angst nehmen, ich wette auch das wir niemals zahlen erhalten werden wieviele nun schon aktiv online sind.


----------



## Kryos (22. März 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kLKCtWV7m0E

Soviel dazu!


----------



## Valharis (22. März 2012)

also tut mir leid, aber ich versteh nich so ganz das Problem

Euch stört jetz genau was? 

das Blizzard irgendwie geändert hat, das nich alle, die einen Jahrespass haben, sofort von Beginn an die Beta spielen dürfen, weil es so angeprangert wurde oder???

Ich persönlich habe auch den Jahrespass, bloß da ich schon bei anderen Betas teilgenommen habe,war mir von Anfang an klar das natürlich nicht jeder sofort loslegen kann.....vielleicht hätte blizzard das seid Beginn des Angebots schreiben sollen das es zu 100% einen Betazugang während der Testphase gibt und nicht zum Start der Beta.

Bloß das hier jetz Leute anfangen von Anklagen und Strafkosten und solchen Blödsinn find ich jetz ganz schön.....ja keine Ahnung, da fällt mir kein passendes Wort für ein.

BLizzard macht mit dieser Beta nichts anders....es ist genau wie bei allen Betas, das Wellen rausgeschickt werden......störend ist halt nur die Ungewissheit wann

Vielleicht hätte man beim Abschließen des Jahrespasses eine Gruppennummer bekommen sollen und dann gibt es einen Kalender wo man gucken kann welche Gruppe wann freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## duduthebest (22. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> @Heino.
> Mitsowas hätte man im vorfeld rechnen müssen, und es ist sicher kein vertragsbruch, ja es wurde dir als jahrespassbesitzer ein beta zugang versprochen, aber dort stand nicht lieber Heino sobald wir straten darfste gleich draufm und es ist klar das bei 1 millionen kunden, natürlich in wellen eingeladen werden muss, weil sonst könnte der server sehr schnell abstürzen und dann würdest du auch was zu meckern haben, blizzard wird recht schnell sehen alle drauf zu haben.



DOCH STAND SOFORTIGER ZUGANG !!!!!!!!


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2012)

duduthebest schrieb:


> DOCH STAND SOFORTIGER ZUGANG !!!!!!!!



Nö, da stand "Zum Start der Beta" ...bei 4 Monaten wäre technisch gesehen die ganze erste Woche "zum Start" ^^, eben weil "zum Start" und nicht "sofort wenn es losgeht" stand 

Aber, eigentlich sollte jedem klar sein (spätestens wenn er am 21.10. nicht in seinen battle.net-Account reinkommt, weil da immer die Server zu sein, aufgrund des Riesenandrangs), dass ein sofortiger Zugang für alle, die sich zu diesem Jahrespass anmelden, technisch gar nicht möglich sein KANN^^

Und keine Sorge...es wird sicher jeder Jahrespassbistzer relativ zeitnah seinen Zugang erhalten...nur halt nicht jeder innerhalb der ersten (in Deutschland seit 11 Uhr heute offiziell auf der Homepage) 7h

Achja..aktuell kann man Pandaran von 1-10 leveln, sich die neuen Talente anschauen...und ansonsten genau das selbe wie auf dem Lifeserver...man kommt also sicherlich noch früh genug dazu Fehler in neuen Bereichen zu melden


Ich aheb meinen Account übrigens seit 08.2007, zahle seither halbjährlich mein Abo, habe mich am 22.10.2012 (kurz nach 0 Uhr) für den Jahrepass angemeldet...und werde meine bald eintrudelnde Betaeinladung trotzdem nicht nutzen - zu wenig Zeit um sinnvoll zu testen und zu wenig Lust, schon vorher alles zu spielen OHNE es sinnvoll zu testen


----------



## Rhenakus (22. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nö, da stand "Zum Start der Beta" ...bei 4 Monaten wäre technisch gesehen die ganze erste Woche "zum Start" ^^, eben weil "zum Start" und nicht "sofort wenn es losgeht" stand
> 
> Aber, eigentlich sollte jedem klar sein (spätestens wenn er am 21.10. nicht in seinen battle.net-Account reinkommt, weil da immer die Server zu sein, aufgrund des Riesenandrangs), dass ein sofortiger Zugang für alle, die sich zu diesem Jahrespass anmelden, technisch gar nicht möglich sein KANN^^
> 
> ...


Du meinst sicher lvl 1-10 oder? also bis lvl 101 geht das spiel nähmlich noch nicht habe was interesantes in den offizellen foren gefunden.
Sollte dem so sein, würde ich mir auch leicht verarscht vorkommen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also...die beta ist raus, ist ja nun kein geheimniss mehrich spiele seit vanilla, also seit mehr oder weniger 7 jahrenich hab den jahrespass gekauft als es angekündigt wurdeergo, alles schon vor recht langer zeitAN SICH geb ich blizz recht wenn sie sagen das welleninvites besser sindandererseits hätte man das seitens blizzards auch erahnen können das sich etwas mehr als 250 leute den pass holen (grund ist egal (mount, diablo, beta)) und mehr server zur verfügung stellen sollen oder aber sie hätten von anfang an klar stellen sollen das die leute zwar recht am anfang zur eröffnung damit rechnen können, aber nicht fest zum start der beta mit einem zugang rechnen dürfenFAKT ist, sie haben es in einem ihrer eigene frage antwort spielchen so ausgesagt das sie mir einen zugang zum BEGINN der beta zusichern WENN ich den jahrespass in anspruch nehmesiehe letzte frage-antworthttp://www.skillups.com/images/wow_annual_pass.jpgaber nun gut, zur überraschung aller blizzardleute haben sich bei diesem überangebot doch ETWAS mehr leute gemeldet, oh wunder -.-so TROTZ des versprechens und deren eigenen erklärung kam es dann nicht soals dann rauskam das es doch recht viele "anwerber" gab, wurde gesagt, welleninvites, auch für den jahrespassbesitzerleute die lange spielen und den pass früh gekauft haben bekommen dann bevorzugt den zugangwie gesagt, spiele seit vanilla und hab den pass sofort geholtbevor ich aber auf den wirklichen punkt meiner aussage hier komme und was mich wirklich etwas anpisst, noch eine aussage die ich auch aus foren aufgeschnappt habeblizz achtet noch dank des CPU checks darauf was zu deren test am besten geeignet istaber auch darauf geschi****ein gildenmitglied von mir:er spielt seit knapp 2 jahrenhatte jetzt ne pause und damit den jahrespass erst vor knapp 2-3 wochen geholtPLUS sein rechner ist definitiv schlechter als meinerso, nun dürft ihr raten was ich als nächstes sagen KÖNNTE


----------



## XRayFanatic (22. März 2012)

Würden sich manche hier genauso intensiv um einen Arbeitsplatz bemühen wie um Zugang zu dieser blöden Beta hätten die wenigstens mal irgendwann was sinnvolles geleistet. Was für ein geheule ich kann es nicht fassen und ja ich habe auch einen Jahrespass und nein auch noch keine Mail und ja es ist mir völlig egal wann die Einladung kommt.

Real Life ftw !!!!


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. März 2012)

duduthebest schrieb:


> DOCH STAND SOFORTIGER ZUGANG !!!!!!!!



Toller Einstieg bei buffed. Dein erster Post inhaltlich falsch und aufdringlich groß.
Am Rande: Satzzeichen sind Einzelgänger.


----------



## Todbringer93 (22. März 2012)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Würden sich manche hier genauso intensiv um einen Arbeitsplatz bemühen wie um Zugang zu dieser blöden Beta hätten die wenigstens mal irgendwann was sinnvolles geleistet. Was für ein geheule ich kann es nicht fassen und ja ich habe auch einen Jahrespass und nein auch noch keine Mail und ja es ist mir völlig egal wann die Einladung kommt.
> 
> Real Life ftw !!!!



Naja, manche wollen halt so schnell wie möglich testen (so wie ich auch), momentan hab ich nicht viel zum Zocken, worauf ich groß Lust habe, daher käme das ganz gut.
Und ja, ich habe mich um ne Ausbildung gekümmert und habe nun auch eine fest, also obwohl man viel drum gibt, schnell in die Beta zu kommen, muss das nicht heißen, dass man alles andere vernachlässigt -.-


----------



## Noggrin (22. März 2012)

mal ne frage an DERULU

es wurde ehrlich NICHT gesagt das ich sofortigen zugang zur beta erhalte mit dem jahrespass?
wirklich?

beta access will go live WITH the beta LAUNCH

steht zumindest auf dem bild das auf der ersten seite hier angepriesen wurde, welches von blizzard zu werbezwecken herausgegeben wurde

aber hier nochmal von mir verlinkt
www.skillups.com/images/wow_annual_pass.jpg

also ich bin kein englischlehrer, aber ich würde eigentlich denken das es tatsächlich heisst das mir der zugang zur beta freigeschaltet wird wenn die beta online geht (mit dem jahrespass natürlich)

folgendes leider auch nur auf englisch, aber für die blinden, nochmal hörbar von einem blizzardmitarbeiter auf irgendeiner offiziellen veranstaltung noch ein link
youtube.com/watch?v=kLKCtWV7m0E&context=C4ee6531ADvjVQa1PpcFNzTznZsHEe1vGUtxKrcr73RgxWuG0HtDU=

so... nun aber noch zu deinem einwand
von wegen laggs und überfüllter server
WER... und nun bitte ernsthaft hat bei dem angebot was blizz da gemacht hat (diablo umsonst, mount umsonst und beta) wobei uns egal sein wer warum den jahrespass genommen hat...

aber... was dachtet ihr denn wie viele spieler würden das angebot wahrnehmen?
also es sind ca 10-11 millionen aktive wow-spieler
ich bin einer davon und nicht wirklich an diablo interessiert (das mount ist auch nicht mein fall)
aber so wie ich diablo antesten werde, trotz desinteresse, werden auch leute die NUR wegen diablo sich für den jahrespass gemeldet haben, oder meinetwegen auch nur wegen des mounts, auch die beta testen wollen, is ja umsonst

also MUSS ich (wäre ich derjenige der das angebot gemacht hat) jawohl davon ausgehen das sich ETWAS mehr dazu melden als vllt 250 leute, damit die server nicht überlastet sind
ergo... entweder mach ich nicht so ein selten dämliches angebot (was es für mich deswegen ist da ich es nicht einhalten kann)
oder ich beiss mir in den mittlerweile vergoldeten ar*** und geb etwas von der kohle aus die ich in massen habe (dank euch, den kunden) und erstelle mehr testserver


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Die deutschen bzw europäschen server sind nicht on noch nicht, aber es tummelen sich schon deutsche spieler auf den us beta servern sah man ebend im livestream.



Bedenke, das hab Ich heut morgen um 7Uhr geschrieben


----------



## Bezzlebub (22. März 2012)

ist das hier nen mimi thread habe kein beta inv bekommen trotz jahrespass ? ^^ habe nur den post vom TE gelesen und das lässt darauf schließen -.-

habe auch den jahrespass seit dem 30.12.2011 und spiele jetzt knapp 4 jahre WoW und naja habe auch noch kein inv und ihr macht gleich son großes fass auf als ob die erde dabei untergehen würde !!!!


ihr werdet schon früh genug zocken können wobei man lieber schauen sollten das keine bugs da sind etc. pp


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2012)

Hmm, ich glaube, dass wir hier einen Fall von irreführender Werbung haben. Da dies den Wettbewerb stört, müsste das Kartellamt zuständig sein. Ebenso wäre es möglicherweise für die Konkurrenz (SWTOR) sinnvoll, Klage einzureichen, da ihnen durch den Jahrespass von Blizzard möglicherweise Einnahmen verloren gegangen sind, die sie bekommen hätten, wenn Blizzard nicht illegalerweise irreführende oder falsche Werbung als Lockmittel für Kunden verwendet hätte.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. März 2012)

Noggrin schrieb:


> werden auch leute die NUR wegen diablo sich für den jahrespass gemeldet haben, oder meinetwegen auch nur wegen des mount



Und da liegt der Fehler. du zahlst für dein laufendes WoW-Abo, nicht für Diablo, nicht für ein Pet, nicht für die Beta. Fürs Abo des aktuellen Spiels.

Deine BEWEGGRÜNDE sind vielleicht - irgendwie - mit gutem Willen - nachvollziehbar. Aber nicht wegzudiskutieren - du zahlst fürs Abo.
Leute holen nen 6-Monats-Abo für Fernsehzeitschriften, um nen Stabmixer zu bekommen, kaufen für nen 10er bei Rewe ein, um eine Sammelkarte zu bekommen oder schließen ein 24-Monate-Vertrag beim DSL-Anbieter für nen kostenlosen Router ab. Aber gezahlt wird für den eigentlichen Vertragsgegenstand.

Nun ist der Wert eines Stabmixer, des Downloadcodes einer Sammelkarte oder der Router in Euro messbar, nicht aber die stunden- oder tageweise Verzögerung bei der Teilnahme an einer Beta. Daher allen Klagewütigen viel Glück bei dem Versuch.

Soweit ich gelesen habe, gibt es 1 Mio Jahrespass-Abos. Allein der Versuch, jedem dieser eine Millionen Nutzer ne eMail wegen des Betastarts zu senden, dürfte als Spam enden.

Ruhig Blut, jeder wird die Beta testen können, einen Tag früher oder später.


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da dies den Wettbewerb stört, müsste das Kartellamt zuständig sein.



Statt zu spekulieren, frag doch einfach mal nach beim französischem Kartellamt.

Echt, Joghurette ist leicht und belastet nicht, in Milchschnitte steckt das Wertvolle der Milch und Meister Propper putzt deine Bude. Du musste es nur kaufen!
Ich schau morgen mal in den Briefkasten, ob da was vom Kartellamt drin ist.

Herrgott, erdet euch mal wieder. 

Nachtrag: allen, die 'drin' sind, viel Spaß :]


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2012)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Würden sich manche hier genauso intensiv um einen Arbeitsplatz bemühen wie um Zugang zu dieser blöden Beta hätten die wenigstens mal irgendwann was sinnvolles geleistet. Was für ein geheule ...


aber sowas von /sign

... zu blöd, sich vorher das ganze Geschriebsel beim Jahrespass durchzulesen und sich nun aufregen, weil nicht alles sofort da ist etc. ...
... auf die simpelste Bauernschnäpperei reingefallen ...

Wenn das mit der Beta so ein Problem ist, sollte sich mancher mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen.
Bei vielen merke ich nicht, daß ihnen auch nur ansatzweise klar ist, was es heißt Betatester zu sein.
Das grenzt ja schon eher an Sucht - hauptsache Spielen spielen spielen - scheiss auf Bugs.
Lesen das wieder irgendwelche Medienmitarbeiter oder gar Spiele-Kritiker hier, wundert Euch nicht über öffentliche Diskussionen oder gar Maßnahmen.

Ich finde es teils amüsant - aber viel mehr erschreckend wie sich schon über etwas aufgeregt wird , verlangt wird, was noch nicht mal released ist (also spielbar ist).
Das hat sehr suchtähnliche Reaktionen hier (ach sagte ich ja schon).

Was macht hier so mancher erst bei wirklichen Herausforderungen im Leben?!

@ aufgeraucht

Genau, dafür zahlt man und nicht wie es hier so oft angenommen wird.


aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Herrgott, erdet euch mal wieder.


Der war/ist göttlich!   

@ Magogan

Omg ... Kartellamt 
Sonst geht's aber gut, oder? (oder habe ich irgendwelche Ironie in Deinem Post übersehen?)
Da lachen ja die Mäuse.


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Hmm, ich glaube, dass wir hier einen Fall von irreführender Werbung haben.* Da dies den Wettbewerb stört, müsste das Kartellamt zuständig sein. Ebenso wäre es möglicherweise für die Konkurrenz (SWTOR) sinnvoll, Klage einzureichen, da ihnen durch den Jahrespass von Blizzard möglicherweise Einnahmen verloren gegangen sind, die sie bekommen hätten, wenn Blizzard nicht illegalerweise irreführende oder falsche Werbung als Lockmittel für Kunden verwendet hätte.



Das Verdient einen Ordentlichen FACEPALM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als ob TV/Radio/Plakat Werbung so viel besser ist!


----------



## tonks09 (22. März 2012)

Als ich den Jahrespass abgeschlossen hatte,was 3 Tage nach erscheinen war.Stand bei mir auch das man Zugang zur Beta bekommt, wenn diese startet.Klar bin ich jetzt mehr als nur endteuscht,das ich keinen bekommen hab,und fühle mich verarscht.Vorher hatte ich Monatlich bezalhlt gehabt mit der Option jederzeit die Zahlung einstellen zu können.Jetzt sitze ich in einen Jahres Vertrag fest.Nicht weiter schlimm,aber wenn dem nicht so wäre,hätte ich jetzt zu Tera gewegselt,sobald es drausen ist.Auch wenn ich warscheinlich wieder gekommen wäre.
Man sieht also das der Jahrespass wirklich den anderen Spielen die Spieler weggeschnappt hat,die es sich nicht leisten wollen oder können 2 Spiele monatlich laufen zu haben.
Aber sie hätten zumindest die Jahrepass Besitzer nen Eintrag für den Betazugang verpassen können, in welcher Welle sie mit drinnen sein werden.Irgend ein System muss da wohl hinter stecken,schon alleine da es heißt das vorsotiert wird, wie lange ein acc schon besteht und wie aktiv die sind.Den würde es solche Tehmen wohl auchkaum geben.Obwohl den würds heißen,warum bin ich nd er letzten Welle mit drinnen,frechheit !


----------



## Yinj (22. März 2012)

Alter die Beta ist gerade mal HEUTE OFFIZIEL IN De gestartet und schon heulen se los...

mimimi Werbung sagt das, mimimi da stand aber das bla bla bla!!!

LESST DIE GOTTVERDAMMTEN AGBs DURCH!!!!!! DA KANN IN DER WERBUNG STEHEN DAS IHR EIN ROTES PFERD BEKOMMT!!!!!! Wichtig ist was in den AGBs/Vertragsbedingungen steht mehr nicht! 

Oder schließt ihr auch einen 2 Jahres Vertrag bei Firma XYZ ab, nur weil in der Werbung ABC stand ohne euch vorher die AGBS anzuschaun??


----------



## olorin95 (22. März 2012)

Ausserdem isses doch so das praktisch alle JPler nur beta wolln um zu zocken, was net sinn von ner beta is weil die dazu da is das Spiel zu TESTEN und BUGGS ZU FINDEN...


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2012)

Hab gerade nochwas zu den Bestimmungen gefunden.
Die Grund-Nutzungsbestimmungen werden durch den Jahrespass keineswegs ersetzt oder ausgsetzt.
Sie gelten weiterhin.
Und wer das nicht gelesen hat und sich nur auf den Jahrespass verlassen hat, war naiv.



> XII. Unsere Verwaltung von World of Warcraft; Änderungen dieser Nutzungsbedingungen.
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment behält sich das Recht vor,
> sämtliche in dieser Vereinbarung enthaltenen Regeln und Bedingungen jederzeit und nach eigenem Ermessen zu ändern,
> zu modifizieren, zu erweitern, auszutauschen oder zu löschen.


Da sind auch Sachen wie Tests mit inbegriffen. 

Und auf diese allgemeinen Wow-Nutzungsbedingungen wurde deutlich in der FAQ des Jahresabos hingwiesen -
ebenso auf die Verpflichtung, sich über Neuigkeiten, Änderungen etc. zu informieren.


----------



## arakil (22. März 2012)

mal ganz ehrlich, hier wird ganz oft der alte Text auf englisch gepostet. euch ist schon klar das wir in deutschland sind? und damit auch erst mal der Text auf deutsch zählt? den wenn nun alle spieler aus englisch sprachigen ländern bereits eingeladen sind ist dieses totschlag argument komplet vom tisch. 
im deutschen stehts zumindest jetzt nicht mehr drin. ergo ihr habt kein anrecht am tag 1 dabei zu sein. sehts entlich ein und lasst wieder ruhe einkehren. es werden ALLE jahrespassbesitzer spielen dürfen. 

und im zweifel schaut noch mal nach ob ihr daten über euren rechner hinterlegt habt schaden kann das auf keinen fall.


----------



## Chiary (22. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Und da liegt der Fehler. du zahlst für dein laufendes WoW-Abo, nicht für Diablo, nicht für ein Pet, nicht für die Beta. Fürs Abo des aktuellen Spiels.


Ich bin ebenfalls ein JP-Spieler, habe noch keinen Zugang und ich jammer nicht herum.
Ich werd schon noch zum testen kommen, früher oder später.
Aber das was Du da sagst ist absoluter Blödsinn.

Natürlich bezahlen JP Spieler ihre 13€ (Joker! ^^) jeden Monat um auf den öffentlichen Servern spielen zu können, aber das hätte ich auch ohne feste Bindung über 12 Monate haben können.
Dafür braucht NIEMAND einen Jahrespass und dafür das ganz sicher NIEMAND eben diesen Jahrespass abgeschlossen.
Manche haben das Mount, Andere D3 und sicherlich sehr, sehr viele eben den Zugang zur Beta als Grund gehabt um sich überhaupt 12 Monate fest an das Abo zu binden.

Bei mir war es die Kombination aus allen 3 Faktoren.
Das Mount hatte ich quasi sofort. D3 werde ich zum Start ebenfalls haben und den Betazugang bekomme ich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen auch.
Schade das es nicht, wie die Werbung suggeriert hat, am 1. Tag ist, aber damit kann ich leben.

Jedoch verstehe ich genau die Spieler die den JP eben NUR wegen dem Betazugang abgeschlossen haben sehr gut und kann den Frust der aktuell geschoben wird nachvollziehen.


----------



## Suki2000 (23. März 2012)

Geduld und Diziplin! Leute eure Betakeys kommen noch solange könnt ihr euch die Beta mit Livestreams versüßen. Hakuna Matata und Momantai *Metitieren* . Ich muss auch warten als Jahrespassbesitzerin das ich meinen Key bekomme.


----------



## KInstinct (23. März 2012)

Klar hätte jeder am besten 5 Min vor ServerOn sein Key, aber Blizz hat erklärt wonach die Beta-Key verteilt werden. Ich selber habe einen Jahrespass und habe noch keinen Zugang, obwohl mein Acc 2 Monate nach Veröffentlich von WoW aktiviert wurde und der Jahrespass kurz nach der BlizzCon aktiviert wurde.

Was verpasst ihr momentan? Nur das Startgebiet der Pandaren... HighEnd-Ini's bzw. Gebiete ab 85 gibt es noch nicht.

Ich kann warten und freue mich darauf.


----------



## Hohavik (23. März 2012)

Blizzard wird die JP Inhaber sicherlich nicht bis zum Ende der Beta warten lassen, weil es einfach nicht in derren Intresse sein kann und man somit in Zukunft niemand mehnr auf solche Werbung ansprechen würde. 

Genauso ist es sicherlich auch nicht im Interesse der JP-Inhaber sich mit 10.000 Spierler in einem Gebiet zu tummeln, welche unter realen Bedingungen wohl kaum mehr wie 1-200 Personen gleichzeitig beherbergen wird. Das ist auch der Sinn einer Beta: Reale Testbedingungen zum auffinden von Bugs, Performancetests etc.. Blizzard währe bescheuert den Minimis nachzugeben, sich damit die Testumgebung zu versauen und somit die Beta zu einer Lachnummer zu machen. 

Klar muss Blizzard sein versprechen einhalten und Zugang gewähren, aber erst dann wenn es für die Beta sinnvoll ist. Genauso wie die JP-Inhaber wird Blizzard auch stink normale Betatester einladen die keinen JP haben, weil es ganz einfach notwendig ist bestimmte Systeme zu testen. Von den JP Inhabern wird ja auch kein System abgefragt, alleine daran sieht man das die JP Inhaber Anhängsel sind, welche zwar Zugang bekommen werden aber für bestimmte Tests einfach nicht relevant sind.

JP-Inhabern wird einfach die Möglichkeit gegeben sich ein bisschen in MoP vor den anderen Spielern umzuschauen. Einfach mal ein paar Tage abwarten und dann MoP genießen anstatt sich ständig aufzuregen. Wer sich aufregt hätte sich erst einmal Gedanken über den Begriff Beta machen müssen und das man nur mit Spielern welche bereit sind dafür zu bezahlen keinen repreäsentativen Querschnitt bekommt.


----------



## Jesbi (23. März 2012)

@Topic
Ich habe auch noch keinen Beta Zugang trotz Jahrespass, stört mich aber nicht weiter da es zur Zeit ja nur dass Pandaren Startgebiet zu sehen gibt.
Allerdings habe ich festgestellt dass ich einen Diablo 3 Beta Zugang habe, dass finde ich echt witzig dass ich das jetzt schon gesehen habe. 

mfg


----------



## Yinj (23. März 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Ach was, dafür sind im Buffed Magazin zuviele Rechtschreibfehler
> 
> Es gibt viele Arten von Flames und der Rechtschreibflamer ist einer der Niederen seiner Art, reg dich einfach nicht auf sondern melde solche Leute.
> 
> ...



Muss ich dir Recht geben! Bin Irgendwie auch froh das Ich jetzt noch keinen Zugang hab um ins überfüllte Pandaren Startgebiet zukommen.


----------



## Bezzlebub (23. März 2012)

Hohavik schrieb:


> Blizzard wird die JP Inhaber sicherlich nicht bis zum Ende der Beta warten lassen, weil es einfach nicht in derren Intresse sein kann und man somit in Zukunft niemand mehnr auf solche Werbung ansprechen würde.
> 
> Genauso ist es sicherlich auch nicht im Interesse der JP-Inhaber sich mit 10.000 Spierler in einem Gebiet zu tummeln, welche unter realen Bedingungen wohl kaum mehr wie 1-200 Personen gleichzeitig beherbergen wird. Das ist auch der Sinn einer Beta: Reale Testbedingungen zum auffinden von Bugs, Performancetests etc.. Blizzard währe bescheuert den Minimis nachzugeben, sich damit die Testumgebung zu versauen und somit die Beta zu einer Lachnummer zu machen.
> 
> ...



JP besitzer nicht relevant für den test eines systemes also ich sage ist kompletter bullsh!t ich z.b aktualliesiere mein system beim beta opt-in jeden monat !!!!!!!!


----------



## floppydrive (23. März 2012)

90% der Jahrespass Inhaber wird ey nicht die Beta so testen wie Blizzard es gern hätte ansich war die ganze Idee total dümmlich hätten sie irgendwie für die Jahrepass Leute nen Haustier oder irgendwas nettes zu MoP reingelegt.


----------



## Eyora (23. März 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> JP besitzer nicht relevant für den test eines systemes also ich sage ist kompletter bullsh!t ich z.b aktualliesiere mein system beim beta opt-in jeden monat !!!!!!!!



Das muss man aktualisieren? 
Ich dachte Blizzard holt sich die Daten automatisch, stand soviel ich weiß in den AGB's.
Nunja, ich werde auch Beta-Zugriff erhalten, kann auch sein das ich ihn schon habe, allerdings hat mir die Beta von SW:TOR gezeigt, das einem das spielen einer Beta ein ganzes Spiel vermiesen kann.
Hatte seit Live-Gehen der Website aktiv teilgenommen, habe alles verfolgt, war glücklich in der Beta sein zu dürfen, und habe dann ein WE damit verbracht Fehler-Bericht zu schreiben und das komplette Interesse verloren.
Daher spiele ich erst das fertige Produkt wenn es im Handel ist.


----------



## Yinj (23. März 2012)

Zu Göttlich was im Offizielen WoW Forum abgeht ;D. Ich könnt mich bepissen vor Lachen! Dagegen ist ja das geheule und geflame gegen Bioware und ME3 Ja noch ein wenig Nachvollziehbar! Aber das im WoW Forum ist einfach nur Krank!


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (23. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Muss ich dir Recht geben! Bin Irgendwie auch froh das Ich jetzt noch keinen Zugang hab um ins überfüllte Pandaren Startgebiet zukommen.



da is nix überfüllt, kann man gemütlich die quests und das gebiet anschaun, alles einwandfrei


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2012)

"Stoppt Rechtschreibungflames"....

"Gebt Rechtschreibunsgsflames keine Chance"...


"Keine Macht dem Rechtschreibungsflame"

Bei Fragen, Wünschen, Anregungen oder Dergleichen, PM an den Autor dieser Zeilen


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Chiary schrieb:


> Aber das was Du da sagst ist absoluter Blödsinn.



Chiary, ich geh auf dein Geschreibsel nicht mehr ein. In jedem Thread schießt du gegen mich, jeder Gegenkommentar dient dir nur als Spielball, um erneut wieder zu schreiben.


----------



## StarBlight (23. März 2012)

Schade, noch kein Zugang. Egal, die Sonne scheint, ich hab frei, mache ich mir einen schönen Tag mit meiner besseren Hälfte =)

Hab gerade in den Blizz Foren rumgestöbert... Das verschlägt einem die Sprache!
Ich bin dafür, dass Blizzard die ganzen Heul-Kiddies trollt und denen einen Tag vor Beta-Ende erst ihren Zugang gibt


----------



## Immortahlia (23. März 2012)

hab auch den JP und bin schon lange in Azeroth unterwegs
aber auch noch nichts 
auf der einen Seite ists schade, allerdings hab ich mit meiner uralt lahmen Leitung eh erst die hälfte des Clients geladen
kann ruhig noch paar tage dauern
schade ists nur, dass ich in der Zeit nicht viele andere Sachen machen kann
livestreams anschauen oder auch die tollen Videos die hochgeladen werden :/
naja Geduld und so . . . ^^


----------



## Loina (23. März 2012)

ist doch normal das es dort schön leer ist,weil viele leute garnicht den beta client istalliert bekommen.
aber man sollte sich erstmal informieren^^
 ich versuch ihn seid gestern morgen zu installieren,bin verzweifelt hab wirklich alles ausprobiert keine chance 
er bleibt immer bei 10 % stehn.

Aber blizzard scheint es am arsch vorbei zu gehn,und das macht mich sauer.

Aber hauptsache die beta liefern,damit das undankbare volk trotzdem rumheult


----------



## Immortahlia (23. März 2012)

@Loina:
bleibt dein Download stehen bei 10% (das haben viele - ich hatte es auch. bei mir sprang der irgendwann einfach weiter)
da hilft dann nur Abwarten und Tee trinken, oder halt den Launcher schliessen und nochmal neustarten
oder meinst du die Installation vom Launcher? hast du auch die Datei umbenannt in World of Warcraft Beta Setup.exe ?
gibt ja ein Problem damit, überhaupt den Launcher zu installen. 
der hatte dann zwar immernoch aufgemuckt und einen Fehler angezeigt, aber nachdem ich den ignoriert hatte, machte die Installation weiter


----------



## macro (23. März 2012)

Nunja ich kann beide Seiten verstehen.
Es erscheint einfach nur logisch das die Einladungen in Wellen vonstatten gehen wenn man einen einigermaßen reibungslosen Betatest schaffen möchte.
Andererseits gibt es genug Beispiele aus dem RL das man sich schnell vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlt, sobald jemand ohne eine vermeintlich höhere "Berechtigung" etwas eher oder besser bekommt als der andere.
Während der eine durch seinen Lottogewinn die nächsten 40 Jahre Ferrari fahren kann, versucht der andere in 40 Jahren harter Arbeit wenigstens schuldenfrei zu bleiben. 
(Ich weiß, etwas krasse Beispiele)

Es liegt aber in unser aller Interesse mit solchen Situationen umzugehen, besonders wenn es wie hier um ein Spiel geht.

Ich hoffe aber das Blizzard das ordentlich hinbekommt mit seinen Beta-Zugängen. Immerhin sollte man meinen das Sie wussten auf was sie sich einlassen?! Ich war ziemlich erstaunt als der Betazugang im JP angeboten wurde, und beim letzten Artikel den ich gelesen habe wirkte Blizz durch 1 Mio JP-Inhaber verunsichert, ob das gut gelingt. Ich stelle mir deshalb sogar die Frage was wäre wenn 3 Mio den Jahrespass erworben hätten -.-


----------



## Der Papst (23. März 2012)

mir stellt sich die Frage, ob denn in den letzten 24h seit Beta-Start weitere Spieler eine Einladung erhalten haben, oder ob nach wie vor nur die Leute spielen, die bei der allerersten/ursprünglichen "Einladungswelle" dabei waren


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2012)

Der schrieb:


> mir stellt sich die Frage, ob denn in den letzten 24h seit Beta-Start weitere Spieler eine Einladung erhalten haben, oder ob nach wie vor nur die Leute spielen, die bei der allerersten/ursprünglichen "Einladungswelle" dabei waren



Eine (erste?) Welle gegen 6 Uhr morgens gestern...

es gab definitv gegen 14:30 Uhr eine weitere "Welle"...ob jetzt noch mehr waren, k.a.


----------



## Loina (23. März 2012)

habe den launcher gedownloadet und die datei auch umgeschrieben.
Abwarten tee trinken ist gut^^ hab ihn mehrere stunden laufen gehabt.
Das komische ist ja immer wenn ich den launcher schliesse kommt was anderes
beim ersten mal öffnet sich wieder launcher,und es steht unten links 
update von blizzard launcher(0%) und da tut sich nach 1 stunde auch nichts.
Wenn ich das wieder zumache,und den launcher wieder starten möchte
erscheint ein 4 eckiges fenster
mit ein ladebalken der einmal hochgeht und wieder runtergeht ganz schnell.

echt mies


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich bis heute nicht, ob ich die Beta anspielen soll. Nicht nur ist es für mich ein hoher Aufwand, bis ich es spielen könnte, da ich ja ne sehr schlechte Internetverbindung habe, sondern mir macht vor allem Angst, das es später im richtigen Spiel dann langweilig werden könnte, weil man es ja kennt.

Bisher versuche ich noch, mich vor einigen Spoilern wirklich zu hüten, nicht so allgemein rund um Garrosh oder meine Klassen, sondern vor allen Spielinhalten wie die Gestaltung von Pandaria.


----------



## Yinj (23. März 2012)

Am geilsten im Offizielen Forum ist der beitrag von dem Typ der erstmal am Anfang alle anderen als Kacknoobs bezeichnet, sich selber als Kingkäs darstellt und sich fragt warum er die Göttlichkeit noch keinen Beta Key hat! DD Ich hab so gelacht im TS xD.

@macro

Ich kann die Seite der Spieler die sich beschweren zu 0% Verstehen. Seid wann ist Werbung = 100% das was ich im Vertrag steht? Das ist einer der seltensten Fälle!
Und dann posten se noch alle dieses beknackte Blizzcon Video... und sehen es als MÜNDLICHE WILLENSERKLÄRUNG!!!!!!!!! Ich glaub so viele Facepalm Bilder könnte ich garnicht Posten! Vorher würde Ich nen Bann bekommen.


----------



## Loina (23. März 2012)

glaub mir eine abwechlung wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt,habe bissher auch nie eine beta gespielt aus diesen grund lass mich eigentlich lieber überraschen.
Aber diesmal ist es anders,cata bietet im moment richtig wenig.
Es gibt kaum inhalte(aktuelle inhalte),und das soll sich ja bis zum release von mop nicht ändern das wird hart für viele^^


----------



## Valharis (23. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich bis heute nicht, ob ich die Beta anspielen soll. Nicht nur ist es für mich ein hoher Aufwand, bis ich es spielen könnte, da ich ja ne sehr schlechte Internetverbindung habe, sondern mir macht vor allem Angst, das es später im richtigen Spiel dann langweilig werden könnte, weil man es ja kennt.
> 
> Bisher versuche ich noch, mich vor einigen Spoilern wirklich zu hüten, nicht so allgemein rund um Garrosh oder meine Klassen, sondern vor allen Spielinhalten wie die Gestaltung von Pandaria.



kann dich voll und ganz verstehen, ich versuche die ganzen News von Buffed zu übersehen, was wirklich wichtig is krieg ich schon in unserem Gildenforum aufgetischt.....

und nu warte ich halt auf die Beta, wobei ich hier deutlich betonen muss, das es mich sowas von nicht stört das ich nicht sofort loslegen kann

, hauptsächlich interessiert mich der neue Talentbaum, alles andere werd ich gezielt übersehen, da mir auch recht schnell langweilig wird, zumal ich sowieso mindesens 6 Chars von den 10 auf 90 bring und dann seh ich alles noch oft genug


----------



## Chiary (23. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Chiary, ich geh auf dein Geschreibsel nicht mehr ein. In jedem Thread schießt du gegen mich, jeder Gegenkommentar dient dir nur als Spielball, um erneut wieder zu schreiben.



*am Kopf kratz*
Mit Ausnahme des alten Kontaktgesuchethreads habe ich jetzt meine Beiträge bis zum 21.Mai 2011 zurückverfolgt und habe in keinem einzigen Text auch nur ein Wort mit Dir gewechselt (wie gesagt, den alten Kontaktgesuchethread aussen vor gelassen).
Aber wenn Du meinst.

Trotzdem stehe ich zu meiner Meinung.
Um Zugang zu den aktuellen Spielservern zu bekommen hätte ich keinen JP abschliessen müssen.


----------



## Rhenakus (23. März 2012)

Chiary schrieb:


> *am Kopf kratz*
> Mit Ausnahme des alten Kontaktgesuchethreads habe ich jetzt meine Beiträge bis zum 21.Mai 2011 zurückverfolgt und habe in keinem einzigen Text auch nur ein Wort mit Dir gewechselt (wie gesagt, den alten Kontaktgesuchethread aussen vor gelassen).
> Aber wenn Du meinst.
> 
> ...


Richtig, es hat dich ja auch keiner dazu gezwungen, ich weiss nicht was ihr erwartet habt? den gazen scheiß hatten wir vor kurzen bei swtor nun gehts halt bei blizz weiter. man kann ja mal blizz ne mail schreiben, und versuchen sachlich einige dinge zu klären, wenn ich im offi forum aber threads vorfinde wie ich verklage blizz etc. Hätte ich da als unternehmen auch keine lust zu und glaube mir hätte ich da was zu sagen würden diese leute ihren beta zugang ganz am ende bekommen.


----------



## MarkusM (23. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Am geilsten im Offizielen Forum ist der beitrag von dem Typ der erstmal am Anfang alle anderen als Kacknoobs bezeichnet, sich selber als Kingkäs darstellt und sich fragt warum er die Göttlichkeit noch keinen Beta Key hat! DD Ich hab so gelacht im TS xD.



ich hab zwar den artikel net gelesen aber deine beschreibung reicht um nen lachkrampf zu bekommen 


zum topic:

mal im ernst ihr habt doch net wirklich gedacht das blizz ab tag 1 der beta alle 1.000.000 Jahrespass käufer auf die server lässt...

ich bin selbst schon lange jahre bei wow und auch seit day one besitzer vom jahrespass. aber es ist mir wumpe wann der inv kommt solange er kommt. und das wiederrum haben sie garantiert.


----------



## Rhenakus (23. März 2012)

MarkusM schrieb:


> ich hab zwar den artikel net gelesen aber deine beschreibung reicht um nen lachkrampf zu bekommen
> 
> 
> zum topic:
> ...


Tja, würden das doch mal alle so sehen wie du, tun sie ber nicht weil sie bezahlen ja 12 monate lang 12,99 wie der normale user auch bekommen sogar geschenke dafür noch dazu, aber nein lieber flammen wie böse blizz doch ist weil nicht alle gleich in die beta dürfen!!


----------



## MarkusM (23. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Tja, würden das doch mal alle so sehen wie du, tun sie ber nicht weil sie bezahlen ja 12 monate lang 12,99 wie der normale user auch bekommen sogar geschenke dafür noch dazu, aber nein lieber flammen wie böse blizz doch ist weil nicht alle gleich in die beta dürfen!!



danke für das kompliment. aber ganz ehrlich am besten find ich die, die dann mit der aussage kommen ich zahl doch 12,99 im monat und außerdem hör ich dann auf bla bla bla


----------



## Yinj (23. März 2012)

Das macht Blizz mit absicht! Die wollten die Community mal so richtig zum lachen bringen, weil se wussten es wird so Spezialisten geben die solche Flame Threads erstellen.!


----------



## MarkusM (23. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Das macht Blizz mit absicht! Die wollten die Community mal so richtig zum lachen bringen, weil se wussten es wird so Spezialisten geben die solche Flame Threads erstellen.!



sign


----------



## Rhenakus (23. März 2012)

MarkusM schrieb:


> danke für das kompliment. aber ganz ehrlich am besten find ich die, die dann mit der aussage kommen ich zahl doch 12,99 im monat und außerdem hör ich dann auf bla bla bla


Sollen sie doch, das dumme ist nur sie sind einen vertrag eingegangen, und nur weil man nicht gleich nen invite bekomt ist das ein kündigungsgrund. aber sollen sie mal machen, die blizz mitarbeiter kommen sicher sobald aus dem lachen nimmer raus
@Yinj verrate doch nicht wieder alles, sonst weinen sie hier gleich nochmehr und denken du bist schuld an allen hahaha!


----------



## MarkusM (23. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Sollen sie doch, das dumme ist nur sie sind einen vertrag eingegangen, und nur weil man nicht gleich nen invite bekomt ist das ein kündigungsgrund. aber sollen sie mal machen, die blizz mitarbeiter kommen sicher sobald aus dem lachen nimmer raus



ich glaub die hören besser damit auf. sonst dauert alles noch viel länger weil die blizz mitarbeiter vor lachen nicht mehr arbeiten können. und jupp vertrag ist vertrag


----------



## Chiary (23. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Richtig, es hat dich ja auch keiner dazu gezwungen, ich weiss nicht was ihr erwartet habt? den gazen scheiß hatten wir vor kurzen bei swtor nun gehts halt bei blizz weiter. man kann ja mal blizz ne mail schreiben, und versuchen sachlich einige dinge zu klären, wenn ich im offi forum aber threads vorfinde wie ich verklage blizz etc. Hätte ich da als unternehmen auch keine lust zu und glaube mir hätte ich da was zu sagen würden diese leute ihren beta zugang ganz am ende bekommen.


Keine Sorge, ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die unbedingt und genau gestern Zugang zur Beta haben wollen/wollten.
Ich fand ds 3er Angebot (Mount/D3/Betazungang) sehr interessnt und hab ja zum Teil schon bekommen was ich erwartet habe (Mount war quasi sofort da, D3 Zugang ist im B-Net hinterlegt) und den Betazugang bekomme ich auch irgendwann.

Trotzdem verstehe ich diejenigen die sich jetzt aufregen, natürlich ist Werbung nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem was man tatsächlich bekommt (ich warte noch heute auf den coolen Typ der mir ne Coke light ins Wohnzimmer trägt ^^), aber wir sind nunmal eine Gesellschaft die "Höher/Schneller/Weiter" nicht mehr warten kann.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Chiary schrieb:


> habe in keinem einzigen Text auch nur ein Wort mit Dir gewechselt (wie gesagt, den alten Kontaktgesuchethread aussen vor gelassen).



Entschuldige, Irrtum. Der Tonfall war wohl zum verwechseln ähnlich mit jemand anderem.
Ok, du bleibst bei deiner, ich bei meiner Meinung.

Für die Verpflichtung, ein ganzes Jahr bei der Stange zu bleiben, erhältst du ein Haufen Extras. Unter anderem den Betazugang. Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass der Betazugang nicht Bestandteil des Jahrespasses sei. Ich sagte lediglich, dass die Abogebühren NUR fürs laufende Spiel abgedrückt werden. Punkt.
Daher ließe sich auch schwerlich ein Vermögensschaden ermitteln für 2 Tage Beta-Verzögerung, den manch einer hier gern vor Gericht erklagen möchte. Und das laufende Spiel kannst du ja nutzen (für deine Gebühren)



> ...aber das hätte ich auch ohne feste Bindung über 12 Monate haben können.
> Dafür braucht NIEMAND einen Jahrespass und dafür das ganz sicher NIEMAND eben diesen Jahrespass abgeschlossen.


Damit zeigst du, wie Werbung funktioniert. Geiz ist geil und kostenloses wird mitgenommen.

Ehrlich, ich hab wirklich mal die TV14 abonniert weil es einen Stabmixer dazu gab. Gekauft hatte ich die Zeitung eh regelmäßig, warum nicht abonnieren, wenn´s noch was kostenlos oben drauf gibt (wie eben beim Jahrespass). Aber glaube mir, die zwei Euro pro Monat hab ich für die frei Haus gelieferte Zeitung abdrücken müssen und nicht für den Stabmixer.


----------



## Rhenakus (23. März 2012)

Chiary schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die unbedingt und genau gestern Zugang zur Beta haben wollen/wollten.
> Ich fand ds 3er Angebot (Mount/D3/Betazungang) sehr interessnt und hab ja zum Teil schon bekommen was ich erwartet habe (Mount war quasi sofort da, D3 Zugang ist im B-Net hinterlegt) und den Betazugang bekomme ich auch irgendwann.
> 
> Trotzdem verstehe ich diejenigen die sich jetzt aufregen, natürlich ist Werbung nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem was man tatsächlich bekommt (ich warte noch heute auf den coolen Typ der mir ne Coke light ins Wohnzimmer trägt ^^), aber wir sind nunmal eine Gesellschaft die "Höher/Schneller/Weiter" nicht mehr warten kann.


Klar ist es etwas ärgerlich, glaube mir ich bin auch nicht happy warten zu müssen, aber ich habe mitsowas gerechnet, und wenn ich mich aufrege wird es auch nicht schneller gehen, dazu kommt momentan kannst du nur das panda startgebiet antesten, ich denke mal das wird das we so bleiben, nächste woche werden die einen kleinen weiteren teil zum testen öffnen umsomehr sie freigeben an gebieten umsomehr leute werden auch freigeschaltet, man muss es ja mal so sehen nun stelle dir mal vor 1 millionen leute tanzen in einem kleinen gebeiet rum, wie oft die server down gehen würden, oder wie lange die wartezeit für ein mob wären, müssen wir nicht drüber reden, deswegen macht man ja die wellen. und ich finde deine einstellung voll ok, wie gesagt enttäuscht kann man sein, nur man sollte nicht blizz unter druck setzen weil die sitzen am längeren hebel.


----------



## Yinj (23. März 2012)

Der Hauptgrund warum ich mir den JP gekauft habe war,

1. Kostenlos D3
2. ob ich mir normal en WOW Abo hol oder über JP und dazu noch was kostenlos bekomm? Lieber die Option mit dem kostenlos


----------



## Rhenakus (23. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Entschuldige, Irrtum. Der Tonfall war wohl zum verwechseln ähnlich mit jemand anderem.
> Ok, du bleibst bei deiner, ich bei meiner Meinung.
> 
> Für die Verpflichtung, ein ganzes Jahr bei der Stange zu bleiben, erhältst du ein Haufen Extras. Unter anderem den Betazugang. Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass der Betazugang nicht Bestandteil des Jahrespasses sei. Ich sagte lediglich, dass die Abogebühren NUR fürs laufende Spiel abgedrückt werden. Punkt.
> ...


Das ist doch genau den punkt den ich hier öfters vorgebracht habe auch im offi forum.
Ok man bindet sich aber du bekommst 3 geschenke dazu.
Das ist doch wie bei dir besagten zeitungsabo, ich habe mir eins geholt bekomme dafür sogar das triko meinen sportvereins gratis dazu, und da ich die zeitung eh jeden tag sonst am kisok kaufe, kommt es vom preis aufs selbe raus nur das ich mich halt 12 bzw 24 monate binde.
Hier beim jahrespass verhält es sich doch genauso. du bekommst diabalo im wert von etwa 55€uronen gratis nehmen wir das mount mit 20€uronen dazu wären wir alleine bei einem wert von etwa 75€uro. so nehmen wir an du spielst wow seit xx tagen/jahren etc. und hast eh nicht vor zu kündigen und sagst naja in 12 monaten wäre ich so oder so noch dabei ist es egal ob du nun ein abo machst oder nicht es ist preislich in dem punkt gleich halt nur das du dich bindest.


----------



## Rhenakus (23. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund warum ich mir den JP gekauft habe war,
> 
> 1. Kostenlos D3
> 2. ob ich mir normal en WOW Abo hol oder über JP und dazu noch was kostenlos bekomm? Lieber die Option mit dem kostenlos



Richtig, sonst hättest du dir D3 evl zusätzlich gekauft, es ist eine win win sitation. für beide seiten, deswegen verstehe ich das theater teilweise nicht, außer das blizz beim nächstenmal sagt ne noch so ne aktion machen wir besser nicht, Weil ich kann da auch blizz verstehen die sich nicht gerne drohen lassen bzw unter druck setzen lassen.


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (23. März 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann die "Große Klagewelle" gegen Blizzard anrollt... 
Oder ob die, die heut noch so groß mit Klagen drohen schon in einer Woche sabbernd
vor dem Monitor hängen und die Beta "zocken" 
Ich habe auch den Jahrespass abgeschlossen und warte natürlich voller vorfreude
auf meinen Betainv. Auch ich habe anfangs nicht darüber nachgedacht was wohl
passiert wenn alle auf einmal einen inv. bekommen würden 
Aber spätestens jetzt wo man sich mal 5 Min. gedanken darüber macht, sollte
jedem klar sein das es technisch einfach nicht möglich wär allen auf einmal
einen Inv. zukommen zu lassen. Selbst wer das nicht peilt sollte sich mal
Gedanken machen ob er sich wirklich lächerlich machen will indem er hier und
wo anders mit klagen gegen Blizzard droht... Natürlich war es ein wenig
"Bauernfängerei" von Blizzard, das steht ausser Zweifel. Aber klagen?
Dann würden sich Ketten wie MediaMarkt,Saturn usw. schon in den Tiefroten Zahlen
aufhalten. Bei Vertragsbruch auf die Barrikaden zu gehen ist legitim. Zuerst aber
sollte zweifelsfrei geklärt sein ob es Vertragsbruch war (was ich stark bezweifel
da Blizzard auch weiß das manch ein selbsternannter Staatsanwalt auf ihren Servern
umher streunt dazu aber fehlt mir das nötige Rechtliche wissen genau so wie wohl 
95% aller Anwesenden auch) und zum anderen sollte man sich die Verhltnissmäßigkeit
mal vor Augen führen. Der Richter würde euch mit der Anklageschrift vermutlich verprügeln!
Dann erfahrt ich auch mal was PvP wirklich ist wenn der Staatsanwalt zum Berserker und
der Richter zum Endboss wird.


----------



## Rhenakus (23. März 2012)

Thor schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wann die "Große Klagewelle" gegen Blizzard anrollt...
> Oder ob die, die heut noch so groß mit Klagen drohen schon in einer Woche sabbernd
> vor dem Monitor hängen und die Beta "zocken"
> Ich habe auch den Jahrespass abgeschlossen und warte natürlich voller vorfreude
> ...


Glaube mir da geht nicht nur der richter enrage, aber mal im ernst kein gericht hier in DE würde sich dem annehmen, weil bsp blizz erkennt im offi forum dich als heuler du drohst dennen blizz reibt sich die hände denke sich mach doch als belohung geben sie dir einen ganzen tag beta hat doch was oder? gleich vorneweg du gilst als beispiel weiß schon wie du es meinst


----------



## Yinj (23. März 2012)

Ich finds Lustig! In der Werbung steht nur das ich eine Einladung zum start der Beta bekomme. Also der einzigste fehler den Blizz gemacht hat ist keine Einladun an alle JP besitzer rauszuhaun .
Einladung raushaun in der steht ab welchem Datum du spielen kannst und fertig.


----------



## StarBlight (23. März 2012)

Das was im Blizz-Forum abgelassen wird dreht mir den Magen um... Ehrlich, ich würde auch gerne Beta zocken, aber auf dieser Welt gibt es Menschen die nichts haben, die Tag für Tag ums Überleben kämpfen etc etc und die kacken sich da wegen einer dummen Beta ein?


----------



## Yinj (23. März 2012)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Das was im Blizz-Forum abgelassen wird dreht mir den Magen um... Ehrlich, ich würde auch gerne Beta zocken, aber auf dieser Welt gibt es Menschen die nichts haben, die Tag für Tag ums Überleben kämpfen etc etc und die kacken sich da wegen einer dummen Beta ein?



Stimmt, aber diese Argumentation mit:" Anderen geht es ja so viel...." bla bla blaaaaaaaa

Das Wissen glaub ich so gut wie alle das es Menschen geht dennen es schlechter geht als einem selbst. Ist das aber ein Grund auf seine eigenen Rechte die man hat zu verzichten? ich denke nicht!
Die die sich im Forum beschweren fühlen sich im ihr Recht betrogen und Fordern es ein (ein Teil zumind). Andere machen es bestimmt nur aus Spaß am trolln.


----------



## Rhenakus (23. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ich finds Lustig! In der Werbung steht nur das ich eine Einladung zum start der Beta bekomme. Also der einzigste fehler den Blizz gemacht hat ist keine Einladun an alle JP besitzer rauszuhaun .
> Einladung raushaun in der steht ab welchem Datum du spielen kannst und fertig.


Wäre ne super idee, hatte swtor bei ihrer beta ja ähnlich gemacht nun stelle dir vor blizz macht es du bekommst eine mail da steht lieber Herr xx sie dürfen ab dem 15.05.2012 in die beta wetten das die leute dann auch heulen wie unfair das ist das sie erst am 15.05 reindürfen?!


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (23. März 2012)

Allein der Grund das Blizzard jeden x beliebigen ohne Grund von ihren servern werfen darf
hält die Flamer davon ab auch nur einen Schritt Richtung "Klage" zu unternehmen.
Denn was wäre das Logische Vorgehen Blizzards in einem solchen Fall wohl?
Wenn ich weiß das mein Gegenüber süchtig ist nach dem was ich ihm verkaufe,
kann ich mir schlicht und ergreifend alles erlauben. Stellt er sich dagegen, drohe
ich ihm damit das ich ihm nichts mehr verkaufen werde! D.h. Wenn ihr Blizzard verklagt
werdet ihr (abgesehen von dem Gelächter vor Gericht) höchstwahrscheinlich nicht nur
nicht gewinnen sondern auch noch euren Account verlieren. Und das können Leute
die 2h nach bekanntgabe der Beta schon herumjammern das sie keinen inv. haben sich nun
wirklich nicht erlauben.
Solche Flamer und laberbacken sind doch die Sorte Spieler die, die ganze Community in den
Dreck ziehen. Wen wundert es das die Medien uns als verblödete Zombis im Taurenkostüm
darstellen wenn man solch Geistige entgleiseungen wie "Ich verklag euch weil ich nicht 
pünktlich zum Betastart nen Inv. hatte" lesen muss.
Kinder... Kümmert euch lieber um eure in der Pubertät ausufernde Akne und wenn ihr das im
Griff habt sucht euch eine Freundin. Lernt selbständig leben und wenn ihr diese Freundin
dann auch noch halbwegs im Zaum halten könnt wenn sie Enrage geht dann könnt ihr euch WoW
widmen... Denn dagegen sind alle Endbosse auf HC, 30 Sec. nach dem Enrage ein Dreck 
Also ruhig Blut. der Inv. wird kommen. Ich denke das es schnell gehen wird mit den einladungen.

Man stelle sich nur vor das manch einer von denen die herumheulen selbst Kinder haben.....
Man mag es sich nich vorstellen...


----------



## StarBlight (23. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber diese Argumentation mit:" Anderen geht es ja so viel...." bla bla blaaaaaaaa
> 
> Das Wissen glaub ich so gut wie alle das es Menschen geht dennen es schlechter geht als einem selbst. Ist das aber ein Grund auf seine eigenen Rechte die man hat zu verzichten? ich denke nicht!
> Die die sich im Forum beschweren fühlen sich im ihr Recht betrogen und Fordern es ein (ein Teil zumind). Andere machen es bestimmt nur aus Spaß am trolln.



Natürlich sollte man auch auf sein Recht bestehen, aber in meinen Augen ist niemandem ein Schaden entstanden. Ich persönlich habe den Jahrespass gemacht, weil mir klar war, dass ich noch 12 Monate weiterspielen werde, egal ob es dafür jetzt D3, ein Mount oder eine Beta gibt. Das war so wie ich das verstehe, auch der Sinn des Ganzen.


----------



## Immortahlia (23. März 2012)

Jahrespass Updated 
okay also mmn kann man erst dann von Vertragsbruch sprechen, wenn die Beta vorbei ist und man überhaupt nicht reingekommen ist als JPler
und da die Beta sicherlich noch Monate geht, muss man sich nur in Geduld üben
rumzuschreien und Blizzard zu beschimpfen bringt ausserdem nichts (ausser noch mehr schlechte Stimmung^^)
Leute geniesst doch einfach die Bilder und Videos die gepostet sind/werden überall (auch auf buffed mit Susanne und David durchs Pandaren Startgebiet zb <3 )
ihr verpasst in dem Sinne ja nicht viel. nur dass ich noch nicht selbst Hände anlegen könnt


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (23. März 2012)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe den Jahrespass gemacht, weil mir klar war, dass ich noch 12 Monate weiterspielen werde, egal ob es dafür jetzt D3, ein Mount oder eine Beta gibt. Das war so wie ich das verstehe, auch der Sinn des Ganzen.



Das stimmt so nicht.
Wenn ich einen Jahresvertrag eingehe dann nur gegen eine gewisse Leistung (Mount, D3, Beta)
Wie kann es Sinn der Sache sein, einen Jahresvertrag einzugehen wenn man nicht "günstiger"
als bei monatlicher Zahlweise ohne Verpflichtung wegkommt?
Sinn des ganzen ist, ich gehe eine Verpflichtung ein die besagt das ich 12 Monate lang
meinen Account aktiv halten muss und dafür bekomme ich als "Zugabe" Mount, D3 und nen Betazugang.
Alles was angekündigt wurde, wird ja auch eingehalten.
Nur eben nicht direkt am ersten Tag des Betastarts und das ist es wo sich alle drüber ausheulen.


----------



## Der Papst (23. März 2012)

eigentlich wollte ich garnciht szu diesem rumgeflame etc beitragen, aber ich möchte nur nochmal auf folgendes hinweisen:

"..einen garantierten Zugang zum Start der MoP-Beta...", das wichtige hier ist das Wort "Start", welches inzwischen aus dem Jahrespass rausgestrichen wurde!

Prinzipiell ist mir das ziemlich egal, aber mir fällt auf, dass viele Leute immer wieder behaupten, dass Blzzard sein Versprechen einhält, das ist leider nicht zu 100% korrekt, denn das Versprechen/die Abmachung wurden im Nachhinein von Blizzard geändert, aus diesem Grund kann ich den Unmut in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass ihr durch meckern/flamen/drohen garnichts erreichen werdet


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (23. März 2012)

Der schrieb:


> "..einen garantierten Zugang zum Start der MoP-Beta...", das wichtige hier ist das Wort "Start", welches inzwischen aus dem Jahrespass rausgestrichen wurde!
> 
> Prinzipiell ist mir das ziemlich egal, aber mir fällt auf, dass viele Leute immer wieder behaupten, dass Blzzard sein Versprechen einhält, das ist leider nicht zu 100% korrekt, denn das Versprechen/die Abmachung wurden im Nachhinein von Blizzard geändert, aus diesem Grund kann ich den Unmut in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen...




Das können wa nun drehen und wenden wie wir wollen!



> XII. Unsere Verwaltung von World of Warcraft; Änderungen dieser Nutzungsbedingungen.
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment behält sich das Recht vor,
> sämtliche in dieser Vereinbarung enthaltenen Regeln und Bedingungen jederzeit und nach eigenem Ermessen zu ändern,
> zu modifizieren, zu erweitern, auszutauschen oder zu löschen.



Das hat jeder bestätigt und damit angenommen der WoW das erste mal spielt.
Damit sind sie aus der Nummer raus und ende.
Das es Bauernfängerei war steht ausser Zweifel...
Aber das ist nun mal gängige Praxis.
Jeder hat dem zugestimmt und damit angenommen.
Wer aufgrund gesitiger Unfähigkeit oder einfach
"Unlust" die AGB nicht liest der kann sich nachher
nicht beschweren das alle so böse zu ihm sind!


----------



## Eyora (23. März 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand die AGB's gepostet, in denen drin stand das der Zugang zum start erfolgen soll, oder diskutieren wir noch immer über Werbezusagen?
Hab den Post mit dem ursprünglichen Vertrag nämlich Scheins überlesen.


----------



## Modinna (23. März 2012)

Was mich mal interessieren würde:
Weiss jemand wie diese "WELLEN" aussehen... bzw in welchen abständen die erfolgen sollen?


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (23. März 2012)

Modinna schrieb:


> Was mich mal Interesieren würde:
> Weiss jemand wie diese "WELLEN" aussehen... bzw in welchen abständen die erfolgen sollen?



Nein das wird dir niemand sagen können ausser Blizzard selbst und die werden es nicht tun.



> Ich nehme an der Jahrespass-Aktion von World of Warcraft teil; wann geht der Test für mich los?
> 
> Wir werden Jahrespassinhaber im Laufe des Betatests in mehreren Kontingenten einladen und die Zahl der ausgegebenen Einladungen dabei so schnell wie möglich steigern. Die Inhaber eines Jahrespass werden anhand verschiedener Faktoren ausgewählt, inbegriffen sind, wie lange der World of Warcraft-Account bereits aktiv gewesen ist und wann der Jahrespass eingerichtet wurde. Seht daher bitte regelmäßig in eurem Battle.net-Account und eurem Posteingang nach, ob ihr die Einladung zum Betatest erhalten habt.
> Unserem Kundendienst ist es nicht möglich Accounts für die Beta freizuschalten, darüber hinaus können keine Auskünfte gegeben werden, wann ein Account eingeladen wird.



Lesen soll bilden...
Oder in diesem Fall klarheit schaffen.


----------



## Natar (23. März 2012)

uuh blizzard hält seine versprechen nicht ein, kann ja nicht sein aber echt
 ist voll die ehrliche und vorbildliche firma


----------



## Loina (23. März 2012)

nicht nur das die sind noch nichtmal in der lage einen launcher der bei jeden funktioniert rauszubringen,viele haben das problem das der launcher nur bis 10% lädt und dann nichts passiert.
Das problem besteht schon seid die beta draussen ist,da sollen die mal was machen


----------



## dd2ren (23. März 2012)

ich habe auch ein Jahrespass aber ich warte einfach bis mal irgendwas kommt. Denke mal Blizzard hat durch die Massen so schon genug Streß.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]nicht nur das die sind noch nichtmal in der lage einen launcher der bei jeden funktioniert rauszubringen,viele haben das problem das der launcher nur bis 10% lädt und dann nichts passiert.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das problem besteht schon seid die beta draussen ist,da sollen die mal was machen [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Deswegen ist es ja auch eine BETA und noch kein Probespielen für euch.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was manche nicht an einer beta verstehen können ist mir ein Rätsel.  Die werden es schon fixen. also einfach warten.[/font]


----------



## Loina (23. März 2012)

Deswegen ist es ja auch eine BETA und noch kein Probespielen für euch. 
?????

was willst du nun damit sagen???

lese dir erstmal bitte komplett nochmal alles durch,und antworte dann nochmal dankeschön =)

es gibt um den download des spieles mehr nicht


----------



## dd2ren (23. März 2012)

Ja weil manche denken das sie um ihren Spielgenuß betrogen werden. Geht schon los wenn man wegen einem noch fehlerhaften Launcher weint  

Eine Beta ist reinweg zum testen der neuen Clientsoftware da und nicht für euch zum Spaß haben.

Manche meinen bestimmt auch dass die Software fehlerfrei zu sein hat


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> nicht nur das die sind noch nichtmal in der lage einen launcher der bei jeden funktioniert rauszubringen,viele haben das problem das der launcher nur bis 10% lädt und dann nichts passiert.
> Das problem besteht schon seid die beta draussen ist,da sollen die mal was machen



Hier wachsen MoP-Threads wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Wenn der Launcher _bei dir_ nicht funktioniert, solltest du deine Zeit nicht mit  -Beiträgen verschwenden, sondern dir Lösungshilfen durchlesen. Oft sitzt das Problem vor dem PC.
Fällt grad schwer, mir einen Rechtschreibflame zu verkneifen.


----------



## Xidish (23. März 2012)

Jaaaa ... 
ich hab nen Beta Invite - und das auch noch ohne Jahrespass und Inaktivität seit ca Dez. letzen Jahres. 



Spoiler



Sorry, Scherz ... ist mir auch Latte.


----------



## heino27 (23. März 2012)

Thor schrieb:


> Das können wa nun drehen und wenden wie wir wollen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BGH: Der Vorbehalt, den Inhalt von AGB einseitig zu ändern, ist wettbewerbswidrig 
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/bgh-der-vorbehalt-den-inhalt-von-agb-einseitig-zu-aendern-ist-wettbewerbswidrig


----------



## Parsel-Hunter (23. März 2012)

Also ich habe den Jahrespass auch und natürlich habe ich aufmerksam die FAQ gelesen sowie die AGB´s immerhin verpflichte ich mich das spiel noch ein Jahr zu bezahlen auch wenn ich mittendrin aufhören sollte !

Und es stand überall das man einen GARANTIERTEN Betazugang hat !

Ja der Zugang ist garantiert das bedeutet du bekommst deinen Zugang jedoch hat Blizzard nie erwähnt wann du diesen bekommst und selbst wenn du den Betazugang erst am letzten Tag der Beta bekommst hat Blizzard sein versprechen erfüllt !

Nein ich habe auch noch keinen Zugang bekommen allerdings war ich mir von Anfang an diesem Risiko bewusst sehr spät erst in die Beta zu können.


----------



## Xidish (23. März 2012)

@ heino27

Du hast die WoW Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert.
In der FAQ des Jahrespasses wird ausdrücklich auf diese Nutzungsbedingungen hingewiesen.
Auch die FAQ hast Du akzeptiert.
Diese FAQ gab es auch bei Erscheinen des Jahrespasses.

Daher kannst Du es drehen wie Du willst, es ist völlig legitim, was Blizzard macht.
Fakt, fertig Aus.

Man man, so mancher sollte sich echt mal schnell professionelle Hilfe holen,
anstatt hier auf niedrigstem Niveau zu jammern.

ps. 
Heino mocht ich übrigens noch nie. 

pps.
Hätte Blizzard nicht die Klausel eingefügt (von Anfang an), würde Dein Jurading greifen können.
So hat Dein Link zu dem Beschluss überhaupt keine Bedeutung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Parsel-Hunter schrieb:


> Nein ich habe auch noch keinen Zugang bekommen



Und ich sehe, du bist dennoch in mental guter Verfassung.  
Ich trinke einen kleinen Gin auf dich und deine gelassene Einstellung :-) Mögest du viel Spaß haben, wenn der Invite kommt!


----------



## ichigoleader (23. März 2012)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wann ich die Beta endlich spielen kann, auch wenn ich darauf noch warten muss, ist zwar schade aber dagegen kann ich auch nichts machen oder?
Also abtrinken und Teewarten oder so.

ps: hab Jahrespass.


----------



## martiko28 (23. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ heino27
> 
> pps.
> Hätte Blizzard nicht die Klausel eingefügt (von Anfang an), würde Dein Jurading greifen können.
> So hat Dein Link zu dem Beschluss überhaupt keine Bedeutung.



Falsch... Es lassen sich in AGBs keine Dinge festlegen, die geltendes Recht "aushebeln". Der Sinn des Gesetzes ist ja eben, dass Verträge und AGBs nicht einseitig geändert werden dürfen. Wenn es so einfach wäre, würde jeder in seine AGB einfach den Satz aufnahmen "die AGB können nachträglich einseitig geändert werden" und das Gesetz wäre sinnlos.

Natürlich wird niemand wegen dieser Sache vor Gericht gehen, aber Fakt ist einfach, dass die AGB's gültig sind, die bei Vertragsabschluss vorlagen. Bei Änderungen müssen beide Parteien zustimmen.

Wobei Blizzard das auch ungeschickt verkauft. Sie müssten schreiben, dass sie aus technischen gründen keine x-millionen Beta-Keys an einem Tag verschicken können und die Einladungen daher nach und nach verschickt werden. Der "Start der Beta" ist ja auf der anderen Seite auch kein fester Termin, der Start der Beta könnte auch einfach den Zeitraum "erste Woche der Beta" sein, es steht ja nicht explizit "mit der ersten Sekunde der Beta kann jeder mit Jahrespass MoP-Beta spielen".


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Also abtrinken und Teewarten oder so.



Isch trinke auch auf disch einen Dschin *prost*


----------



## Hsvfan (23. März 2012)

Mein bruder und seine freundin haben keinen Jahrespass, allerdings spielen die beiden seit gestern die Beta....

Mehr wie Frechheit kann ich dazu nicht sagen...
das ist echt mies...


hab diesen Post gerade bei den WoW Kommentaren gelesen zum start der Beta auf offiziellen Homepage.

Ich hatte wirklich bisher für alles Verständnis...aber das ist eine Frechheit.
Es hiess doch das Jahrespass-Besitzer zuerst rein kommen.

Ich glaube langsam Blizzard verarscht uns wo sie nur können. Da es nicht der erste Post den ich gelesen habe,
das Leute ohne Jahrespass schon drinne sind.

Das ist doch echt verarsche.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Hsvfan schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch echt verarsche.


Na dann drücken wir doch wenigstens dem HSV ab 20:30 Uhr mal die Daumen gegen Wolfsburg


----------



## Xidish (23. März 2012)

martiko28 schrieb:


> Falsch...


Meinst Du?
Dann les Dir auch mal § 308 im BGB durch



> In Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ist insbesondere unwirksam
> 
> 4.(Änderungsvorbehalt)
> 
> ...


->Quelle

Und das, was Blizzard bisher gändert war, war/ist zumutbar.
Somit entsprach diese Änderungsklausel bisher, denke ich, auch den Gesetzen.

Und ehrlich gesagt, wenn irgendeine Spielefirma oder sonstiges Unternehmen sich nun durch Blizzard benachteiligt fühlen würde,
dann würden die auch die richtigen Schritte einleiten - die sind erwachsen genug und haben fähige Leute, vor allem ohne Geheule.
Nur da hat sich noch keiner gemeldet (mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt).

Hier geht es doch den Frustrierten nur um Persönliches.
Das Argument mit dem angeblichen Gesetzverstoss gegnüber Dritten ist doch nur herbeigezogen.
Dazu herrscht doch heute viel zu viel Egoismus, als das es um die Rechte Dritter gehen würde.



Hsvfan schrieb:


> Mehr wie Frechheit kann ich dazu nicht sagen...
> das ist echt mies...
> Ich glaube langsam Blizzard verarscht uns wo sie nur können. Da es nicht der erste Post den ich gelesen habe,
> das Leute ohne Jahrespass schon drinne sind.


Warum sollten Spieler ohne Jahrespass nicht auch in die Beta können?!
Wer gibt Dir das Recht, sich über diese Spieler zu stellen?!
Sie bezahlen auch monatlich ihren Beitrag - wie Jahrespass-Besitzer - halt nur ohne die Verpflichtung eingengen zu sein.
imo völlig korrekt

Wundert Euch nicht, wenn es zukünftig keine Offene Beta mehr gibt - sondern nur noch die Family Alpha.
Dann wird das Spiel eben danach rausgehauen und die Spieler erhalten wieder ein Classic-Feeling. 

So ich bin raus.

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch allen!


----------



## Hsvfan (23. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Na dann drücken wir doch wenigstens dem HSV ab 20:30 Uhr mal die Daumen gegen Wolfsburg



Das ist aber nett


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

> *wenn nicht* die Vereinbarung der Änderung oder Abweichung unter Berücksichtigung der Interessen des Verwenders für den anderen Vertragsteil *zumutbar ist*



Öhäm, nicht zumutbar. Drei oder vier Tage nach Beta-Eröffnung hältst du für nicht zumutbar?!

Ich geh auf den Teppich und mach ein paar Yoga-Übungen. Solltest du auch tun. 

Edit: Xid falsch verstanden, per PM geklärt 

@hsvfan, hat mich bis eben nicht interessiert, aber nun mach ich doch den Live-Ticker an! Wie gesagt, ich drück die Daumen. Gibt kaum blöderes, als die eigene Mannschaft verlieren zu sehen. Und ich weiß, wovon ich spreche ... Hertha-Fan!


----------



## ichigoleader (23. März 2012)

Aber echt nicht zumutbar ist doch wenn dann nur der Service der Bahn also beschweren wir uns mal nicht und bleiben auf dem Teppich.


----------



## Hsvfan (23. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Warum sollten Spieler ohne Jahrespass nicht auch in die Beta können?!
> Wer gibt Dir das Recht, sich über diese Spieler zu stellen?!
> Sie bezahlen auch monatlich ihren Beitrag - wie Jahrespass-Besitzer - halt nur ohne die Verpflichtung eingengen zu sein.
> imo völlig korrekt



Da stimme ich dir zu...nur Blizzard selber hat in den faqs geschrieben das Jahrespass-Besitzer bevorzugt behandelt werden und 
wenn dann Leute schon drinne sind die den nicht haben .....ist das schon eine Frechheit.	

Zumal zig1000ende mit Jahrespass immer noch drauf warten in die Beta zu kommen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Aber echt nicht zumutbar ist doch wenn dann nur der Service der Bahn



Wunden Punkt getroffen, ich arbeite für den Verein... zumindest indirekt als Landesbedienstete, zuständig für Qualität, Tarife und Vertrieb


----------



## ichigoleader (23. März 2012)

Sry wollt ich nicht aber bei mir in Fürth is es imo nicht so mit dem Service die bauen grad wie die wilden, nervt mich halt ein bischen hoffe das wird besser wenn die fertig sind.


----------



## wolow (23. März 2012)

9 Seiten um das Thema: Ich darf nich nicht Beta spielen? Ich glaub hier brauchen einige Leute echt Hilfe.  

Wollt Ihr den neuen Jammerrekord aufstellen, nach dem Motto ich mecker schon vor Release und schreie am Patchday :"Giev contend"?   

Alle die Ihren Pipimann über T-sets messen, müssen eben nun ganz tapfer sein. Es bekommen so viele Leute einen Betazugang, das es eingentlich schon ein vorgezogener Headstart mit jede Menge Bugs ist. Ähmm, also eigentlich ein normaler Headstart, aber egal.

Es wir schwer werden sich abzugrenzen und dem Pipi zu sicherem Stand zu verhelfen. Aber die ersten "LFM XX nur mit CLEAR UND ARCHIV und GROßMUTTER" werden den Kleinen schon stärken! Bestimmt!

Und falls nicht gibbet immernoch echte Pornos. Schau mal ob die bei Euch wirken?!


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Sry wollt ich nicht


Das nehm ich nicht persönlich ;-) Gib mal in google "S-Bahn" und "Berlin" ein... dann kannst du in etwa abschätzen, was für Hass-eMails ich morgens im Postfach habe.
Dagegen ist buffed nen Babypopo.
Und letztlich kann auch ich nur der Bahn böse eMails schreiben und die Stimme am Telefon ernst klingen lassen, den Zeigefinger heben und Besserung anmahnen. Kleines Lichtlein in der Landesregierung und die Bahn ist um Ausreden keineswegs verlegen.


----------



## Rabaz (23. März 2012)

Nur mal so ne Frage am Rande:

Sind die Leute, die hier für ein paar Tage oder Wochen verspäteten beta-Zugang ein Fass aufmachen eigentlich die gleichen, die nachher in 3 Tagen durch sind, weil sie alles schon wissen und kennen....und dann abermals rumnölen, weil das Spiel schon wieder langweilig ist ?

Sind das die gleichen, für die man 36 Stunden nach Erscheinungstermin schon wieder der Bob schlechthin ist, weil man in einer Instanz mal was nicht gewusst hat ?

Ich glaube JA und in dem Fall finde ich es großartig dass ihr noch nicht dabei seid.


----------



## Olaf74 (23. März 2012)

Vielleicht kein Jahrespass aber vielleicht spielen die seit dem 1. Tag wo WoW offiziell erschien. Das zählt auch. In einem engl. Livestream hiess es mal, es wäre angeblich eine Friend+Family-Beta und keine offizielle.


----------



## Dalfi (23. März 2012)

Ich hab auch den Jahrespass und ich hab auch noch keine Einladung und hey, wisst ihr was ? Das Wetter dieses WE wird so richtig schön mit viel Sonne und so, darum ist mir das so Schiceegal ob ich dies WE nen Zutgang kriege oder nicht, ich bin eh draussen.

Sollten vielleicht einige die hier meckern einfach auch mal machen. RAUS vor die Tür gehen.


----------



## Bezzlebub (23. März 2012)

Client ist fertig geladen mein inv kommt nächste woche rein und dann ferien chilln


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> dann ferien


Keinerlei Missgunst, aber etwas Neid ;-) Urlaub...


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (23. März 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> Client ist fertig geladen mein inv kommt nächste woche rein und dann ferien chilln



 Hoffe hab meinen inv in 2 Wochen, da fängt mein Urlaub an ;P


----------



## ichigoleader (23. März 2012)

Ich hätt meinen Inv auch gern jetzt schon aber da ich das Wochenende scheinwarhlich mit Badminton und/oder Fußball verbringen werde und ganz gechillt nen slushy und Eis schlabbern werd kann ich auch noch warten aber zu lang mag ich auch nicht, da ich unbedingt mal wieder nen gepfefferten Bugreport schreiben möcht, meine letzt Beta war die zu Lichking und da hab ich den 80er Content auch nicht wirklich mitbekommen.
Es müssten mehr leute die Beta angehen wie ich, über Bugs wettern damit dann nicht jeder im "fertigen" Spiel darüber jammert, natürlich soll man das Spiel auch erleben aber wofür ist eine Beta denn da damit Bugs gefunden und ausgemerzt werden. 
Jeder sagt ihhhhh die Beta ist noch voller Bugs aber 99% von dennen schreiben keinen Bugreport und schicken ihn an Blizz.


----------



## IchbinArzt (23. März 2012)

Ist die Beta überhaupt schon gestartet ? 
Hab meinen Jahrespass auch in der ersten Erscheinungswoche geholt. Mein Acc ist seit 2005 ununterbrochen aktiv. 
Hieß doch das sich die Keys nach Accountzeit und Anmeldezeit richten oder ? 

Doc


----------



## Bezzlebub (23. März 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Ich hätt meinen Inv auch gern jetzt schon aber da ich das Wochenende scheinwarhlich mit Badminton und/oder Fußball verbringen werde und ganz gechillt nen slushy und Eis schlabbern werd kann ich auch noch warten aber zu lang mag ich auch nicht, da ich unbedingt mal wieder nen gepfefferten Bugreport schreiben möcht, meine letzt Beta war die zu Lichking und da hab ich den 80er Content auch nicht wirklich mitbekommen.
> Es müssten mehr leute die Beta angehen wie ich, über Bugs wettern damit dann nicht jeder im "fertigen" Spiel darüber jammert, natürlich soll man das Spiel auch erleben aber wofür ist eine Beta denn da damit Bugs gefunden und ausgemerzt werden.
> Jeder sagt ihhhhh die Beta ist noch voller Bugs aber 99% von dennen schreiben keinen Bugreport und schicken ihn an Blizz.



lol genau das habe ich heute in der gilde gehört zu viele bugs werde beta nicht spielen  
aber deswegen spielt man sie ja zum größtenteil


----------



## KInstinct (24. März 2012)

Leute... ich habe ebenfalls ein JP aber kein Invite.

Mal eine kurze Rechnung für die Beta-Server. Es gibt rund 1 Million JP. Auf einen Server sind gut 20.000 User. Mehr nicht, sonst bricht der Server zusammen. Mometan sind 4 (!) Server online. Würde man jetzt alle auf die Server loslassen, brechen die Server zusammen oder Ihr kloppt Euch die Mops vor der Nase weg.

Wie Blizz nun gut 50 Beta-Server auf die Beine stellen will ist mir unklar! Aber das muss Blizz auf die Beine stellen und soll nicht unsere Sorge sein. Es ist immerhin ein Bestandteil eines Vertrages des JP und muss erfüllt werden.

ABER: Es ist momentan sowieso nur das Startgebiet der Pandaren verfügbar. Ich kann warten... (aber auch nicht ewig)


----------



## heino27 (24. März 2012)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Leute... ich habe ebenfalls ein JP aber kein Invite.
> 
> Mal eine kurze Rechnung für die Beta-Server. Es gibt rund 1 Million JP. Auf einen Server sind gut 20.000 User. Mehr nicht, sonst bricht der Server zusammen. Mometan sind 4 (!) Server online. Würde man jetzt alle auf die Server loslassen, brechen die Server zusammen oder Ihr kloppt Euch die Mops vor der Nase weg.
> 
> ...



Also dafür, dass die beta Server angeblich so voll sind, können die Leute mit Beta Zugang aber echt gut und schnell leveln. Wenn man sich mal so Streams anschaut kommen den Leuten so gut wie nie andere Spieler entgegen.


----------



## Dolzi (24. März 2012)

hör auf rumzuheulen und komm mal auf dein Leben klar

Blizzard wird die nächsten Tage / Wochen immer wieder Einladungen verschicken, bis dann schlussendlich alle Jahrespass-Abonnenten ihren Zugang haben

Sie haben versprochen, dass man garantiert daran teilhaben darf, jedoch wurde in keinster Weise etwas von einem konkreten Zeitpunkt genannt




meine Güte wie alle weinen, weil sie nicht direkt zum Start der Server eine Einladung im Briefkasten haben -.-


----------



## Eyora (24. März 2012)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ist die Beta überhaupt schon gestartet ?
> Hab meinen Jahrespass auch in der ersten Erscheinungswoche geholt. Mein Acc ist seit 2005 ununterbrochen aktiv.
> Hieß doch das sich die Keys nach Accountzeit und Anmeldezeit richten oder ?
> 
> Doc



Es sind faktoren die hinzugerechnet werden. Allerdings nicht alle. Blizzard erstellt profile wie sich einzelne Leute verhalten und wie gut sie sich für eine Beta einigen und vergibt danach die Zugänge zur Beta.
Vorhin gab es auch einen der sich beschwerte, da nicht JP-Besitzer schon zugang hätten, was bedeutet, das diese Personen für eine Beta, Blizzard wichtig erschienen und die Leute mit JP ohne Einladung nicht.
Der JP garantiert einen Zugang, sagt allerdings nicht, das Blizzard auf die in seinen Augen besten Tester verzichtet.


----------



## Yinj (24. März 2012)

Irgendwie Lustig.

Fast jeder hier, oder im Offiziellen Forum hat:
-Einen WoW Account ab Vanilla Release
-Den Jahrespass ab der 1. Minute
-keinen Beta Zugang

Also ich hab einen WoW Acc seid Ende BC (ca 3 Monate vorm Wotlk Release), und meinen Jahrepass seid Februar. Hab auch noch keinen Beta Zugang und möchte mich jetzt deswegen in Therapie begeben! Meine Probleme wachsen stetig damit das ich keinen Beta Inv habe. Blizz hat mir doch einen Versprochen *aufbodenrumroll*!!!



Achso ja was ich vergessen habe! Von meinem Kumpel dem sein Kumpel von dem sein Schwager hat ein Kumpel schon einen Beta inv und de hat seinen WoW Acc erst seid einen Monat!!!!


----------



## Bezzlebub (24. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Irgendwie Lustig.
> 
> Fast jeder hier, oder im Offiziellen Forum hat:
> -Einen WoW Account ab Vanilla Release
> ...




lass mal zusammen in die therapie xD 
habe mein account seit Anfang WOTLK und den Jahrespass seit dem 30.12.2011 und auch kein inv !

spaß bei seite abwarten und tee trinken solch nörglern wie denen/euch sollte man erst recht keine einladung schicken Oo


----------



## leckaeis (24. März 2012)

Mein Account besteht seit BC, hat keinen Jahrespass und hat trotzdem eine MoP-Freischaltung bekommen. 
Trotzdem werd ich die Beta nicht spielen.

Warum? Weil es zum Einen eine Qual ist, 17GB aus einer 2k Dorfleitung zu ziehen. 
Und zum Anderen besteht für "gescheite" Spieler nur die Wahl zwischen 'Spielen und Testen/Buggreporting' und 'Nicht spielen'. 

Was ich unterm Strich sagen möchte: 
What ya gonna do about it? Right - Nothin'


----------



## rengaw6 (24. März 2012)

Ach was ein Wetter 

Motorrad Putzen un dann schööön mit meiner VT durch die Lande blubbern 

(Auch JP, keinen Beta-Zugang und es ist mir echt Wurst bei dem Wetter )

Grüße!


----------



## Yinj (24. März 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Mein Account besteht seit BC, hat keinen Jahrespass und hat trotzdem eine MoP-Freischaltung bekommen.
> Trotzdem werd ich die Beta nicht spielen.
> 
> Warum? Weil es zum Einen eine Qual ist, 17GB aus einer 2k Dorfleitung zu ziehen.
> ...



Warum meldest du dich dann für eine Beta an wenn du weißt, das du Sie eh nicht Spielen willst? Die Erklärung will ich hörn


----------



## KillerBee666 (24. März 2012)

heino27 schrieb:


> Blizzard wird ein scheiss tun



Mby... aber davon musste man einfach am anfang ausgehen, die Worte "man bekommt ihn garantiert" implizieren keinen zeitpunkt.. und wenn du sie die letzten 30 min vor betaende kriegst oder die Server schon runtergefahren sind (also betaserver) haste halt Pech.

Mal ehrlich es war doch klar ersichtlich... und gerade da soviele es gekauft haben bedeutet für Blizzard einfach enorme serverkosten warum sollten sie sich das antun^^ werden sie.. aber es wird sich noch ziehen.. zudem weiste auch nicht wielange die Beta dauert.. cata hat doch mehrere Monate gedauert oder?


----------



## justblue (24. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Irgendwie Lustig.
> 
> Fast jeder hier, oder im Offiziellen Forum hat:
> -Einen WoW Account ab Vanilla Release
> ...



Falsch. Ich habe

-Einen WoW Account ab Vanilla Release
-Den Jahrespass ab der 1. Minute
-den Beta Zugang ab der ersten Welle

Nur werden sich Leute wie ich kaum beschweren, denn die haben ja, was sie wollten.

BTW gibt es in der Beta bis jetzt noch keinerlei neuen Endcontent zu sehen. Ihr könnt zusammen mit einer großen Menge anderen Pandas das Startgebiet durchquesten und euch um Questitems prügeln, was selbst bei langsamer Spielweise in 3 Stunden erledigt ist. Statt der Videos gibt es Platzhalter, einige Quests sind verbuggt, die Mönch-Fähigkeiten sind passenderweise noch sehr im Fluss. Bis jetzt ist das, was ihr versäumt, innerhalb eines Abends nachzuholen, wenn ihr bei der zweiten oder dritten Welle dabei seid.


----------



## ellwood (24. März 2012)

Habe meinen Inv bekommen, Acc seit WOW-Release und Jahrespass direkt bestellt. Also momentan ist es in der Beta noch recht unspannend, man hat die Panda-Startzone und die neuen Talentsystem welche auch noch nicht fertig und buggy sind. Je später ihr also reinkommt desto mehr könnt ihr entdeckeny.


----------



## Firun (24. März 2012)

justblue schrieb:


> BTW gibt es in der Beta bis jetzt noch keinerlei neuen Endcontent zu sehen. Ihr könnt zusammen mit einer großen Menge anderen Pandas das Startgebiet durchquesten und euch um Questitems prügeln, was selbst bei langsamer Spielweise in 3 Stunden erledigt ist. Statt der Videos gibt es Platzhalter, einige Quests sind verbuggt, die Mönch-Fähigkeiten sind passenderweise noch sehr im Fluss. Bis jetzt ist das, was ihr versäumt, innerhalb eines Abends nachzuholen, wenn ihr bei der zweiten oder dritten Welle dabei seid.



Das trifft es verdammt gut


----------



## teroa (24. März 2012)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Rechnung für die Beta-Server. Es gibt rund 1 Million JP.



und wieviel davon sind us/eu?? gab es den jahrespass überhaupt im asiatischen raum ?? denn da sitzen 70% der wow spieler...


----------



## convisions (24. März 2012)

Was ich hier gelesen habe...

FAQ bestandteil des Vertrages? Ohweia, das wäre mir aber neu. In den FAQ kann stehen was will, sofern es nicht prinzipiell gegen den Vetrag spricht.
Den eigentlichen Vertrag hat jeder eigentlich auch per Mail erhalten.

Hier zitiere ich gerne mal: 
- Eine Vollversion von Diablo III, die sofort nach dem Erscheinen des Spiels zum Download in Ihrem Battle.net-Account verfügbar sein wird.*
-[t] Tyrael's Charger - Erhalt über die Post im Spiel beim Start von Patch 4.3: Drachenseele.

-Garantierter Betazugang für die nächste Erweiterung zu World of Warcraft - verfügbar für einen noch offenen Termin in der Zukunft.

Aber von AB START lese ich in diesem VERTRAG nix 

Davon abgesehen, das dies nur ein Mini-Feature ist, das ich auch gerne auslassen kann.

Alos Leute, draussen ist am Wochenende Saugeiles Wetter... raus mit euch, radln oder laufen 
Das hilft auch dabei den gehitzten Kopf wieder abzukühlen 

lg


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2012)

Vor allem in China kann man kein MMO-Abo nach dem EU/US-Stil abschließen. Somit kann man auch keinen Jahrespass erwerben.

Aber weder auf der taiwanesischen, koreanischen oder der englischen Seite für Asien findet man eine FAQ für den Jahrespass. Daraus würde ich schließen, dass es den nur in Europa und Amerika/Ozeanien gab.


----------



## teroa (24. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Vor allem in China kann man kein MMO-Abo nach dem EU/US-Stil abschließen. Somit kann man auch keinen Jahrespass erwerben.
> 
> Aber weder auf der taiwanesischen, koreanischen oder der englischen Seite für Asien findet man eine FAQ für den Jahrespass. Daraus würde ich schließen, dass es den nur in Europa und Amerika/Ozeanien gab.



ahh ok thx für die info..das die nicht das übliche standart abo model habne weiß ich ja aber hätt ja sein könn das es anderes gehandhabt wird.
na dann lassen wa uns mal überraschen wann die DE beta server komm und die einladungen losgehn..


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2012)

Bisher gab es nie explizite DE-Beta-Server. Es gab EU-Server.

Auf diesen wurde immer "nett empfangen" wenn man im Chat deutsch geschrieben hat


----------



## Xidish (24. März 2012)

convisions schrieb:


> -Garantierter Betazugang für die nächste Erweiterung zu World of Warcraft - verfügbar für einen noch offenen Termin in der Zukunft.
> Aber von AB START lese ich in diesem VERTRAG nix


Den Post hättest Du Dir sparen können, indem Du die bereits zahlreichen Posts über Dir gelesen hättest!
denn da wurde gesagt (was auch der Wahrheit entspricht), daß die Angabe "bei sofortigem Start" inzwischen editiert wurde. 

Na wie auch immer, dennoch imo kein Grund zur Aufregung ...

ps. 
Und ja, die FAQ sind Bestandteil des Vertrages, seit Release von WoW und die Spieler haben sie akzeptiert,
indem sie WoW installierten und spielten - also nix Neues.


----------



## teroa (24. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bisher gab es nie explizite DE-Beta-Server. Es gab EU-Server.
> 
> Auf diesen wurde immer "nett empfangen" wenn man im Chat deutsch geschrieben hat



ich hab die letzten 3 betas mitgemacht (bc,lk,cata),ich weiß was passierte wenn mann deutsch sprach^^ ja das mit DE beta server war blöd gesagt.aber weißt ja wat ick meinet^^..


----------



## convisions (24. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Den Post hättest Du Dir sparen können, indem Du die bereits zahlreichen Posts über Dir gelesen hättest!
> denn da wurde gesagt (was auch der Wahrheit entspricht), daß die Angabe "bei sofortigem Start" inzwischen editiert wurde.
> 
> Na wie auch immer, dennoch imo kein Grund zur Aufregung ...
> ...




Achso editiert?

Also das Mail ist von nem Kollegen vom 1.12.2011


----------



## Olaf74 (24. März 2012)

Denke so manchem hier gehts eher ums Prinzip, nicht so sehr um den Rest.


----------



## Eyora (24. März 2012)

Olaf74 schrieb:


> Denke so manchem hier gehts eher ums Prinzip, nicht so sehr um den Rest.




Ich finde solche Themen spannend, man kann sich mit den AGB's beschäfftigen, und die ein oder andere nette diskussion führen.
Wobei ich es sehr schwach finde das mir noch niemand aufzeigen konnte, das Blizzard den Vertrag geändert hat. Keine Mail mit dem versprechen, keine AGB's in denen das aufgeführt wir.
Nur der hinweis auf ein Werbe-Video, welches Vertraglich gar keine relevanz besitzt.

Klipp und klar, es wir behäuptet, Blizzard hätte den Vertrag geändert, aber niemand kann es beweisen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (24. März 2012)

Ich würde schon fast bezweifeln das das als Vertragsbruch zählt, die von Blizz sind dafür wohl zu schlau 
Aber unlautere Werbung ist es schon..


----------



## justblue (24. März 2012)

Der Umgangston auf dem Testserver ist extrem freundlich - ich kann halbwegs Englisch und sehe keinen Grund, aus Prinzip Deutsch zu schreiben. Auch die dummen Fragen werden geduldig und richtig von irgendjemandem beantwortet. So einen Server würde ich mir auch nach dem Release wünschen. (Einige, die in diesem Thread mitschreiben, würden da sowieso nicht dazupassen.)


----------



## Lenay (25. März 2012)

Gibt's nicht iwo sowas wie einen Plan, in welchen Abständen die Wellen der Betaeinladungen für die Leute die den Jahrespass erworben haben rausgehen ?


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. März 2012)

Lenay schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht iwo sowas wie einen Plan, in welchen Abständen die Wellen der Betaeinladungen für die Leute die den Jahrespass erworben haben rausgehen ?



Klar. Ein paar Tausend alle paar Tage. Kannst dir ja nach Wochen ausrechnen wann man mal drankommt.


----------



## Olaf74 (25. März 2012)

Oder 1mal im Viertel Jahr O.o


----------



## Totebone (25. März 2012)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Ich würde schon fast bezweifeln das das als Vertragsbruch zählt, die von Blizz sind dafür wohl zu schlau
> Aber unlautere Werbung ist es schon..


Nein ist es nicht. Es hieß man bekommt nen Beta Zugang und so ist es.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. März 2012)

Ich kauf mir ne Kinokarte aber die Schlange am Eingang ist so lang, das ich 10min vor Filmende erst in den Saal komme.

"Ähnlichkeiten mit aktuellen Ereignissen sind rein Zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt!"


----------



## Xidish (25. März 2012)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir ne Kinokarte aber die Schlange am Eingang ist so lang, das ich 10min vor Filmende erst in den Saal komme.


Wenn Du das mit dem Kino schon anführst, dann bitte nicht den Besuch des fertigen veröffentlichten Filmes.
Dann musst Du schon die beta hier mit den Beta-Dreharbeiten des Filmes vergleichen!!

Denn zu Release of MoP hast Du genauso schnell Zugang, wie bei nem offiziellen Filmstart.
Bei MoP hast Du sogar nen garantierten Zugang und keine Vertröstung wegen ausverkauften Karten etc..


----------



## heino27 (25. März 2012)

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/World-of-Warcraft-Abo-%28Jahrespass%29-Beta-Zugang-__f179553.html



> "1. Maßgeblich für den mit Abschluss des WOW – Jahrespasses zugesagten Anspruch auf Nutzung der Beta-Version von Mists of Pandaria sind die Vertragsbedingungen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses gegolten haben.
> Da nach Ihrer Schilderung bei Buchung des Jahrespasses die in der damaligen Werbung enthaltene Bedingung
> „… Streitross wird mit Patch 4.3 zur Verfügung stehen und der Beta-Zugang gilt für den Start der Beta"
> galt, ist der vertragliche Leistungszeitpunkt hieraus klar ersichtlich.
> Der Anbieter hat die Verpflichtung übernommen, den Zugang zum Start der Beta-Version zu gewährleisten. "


----------



## Totebone (25. März 2012)

heino27 schrieb:


> http://www.frag-eine...-__f179553.html



Das Problem ist nur, dass "Start der Beta" kein klar definierter Zeitpunkt ist. In den FAQ steht es nur, weil es besser klingt. In den Nutzerbedingungen steht nunmal aber das man einen garantierten Beta Zugang erhällt und nicht wann. Du verklagst ja auch nicht ein Fitness Center das damit wirbt, dass du dünn wirst, wenn das ganze nicht am ersten Tag eintritt oder?


----------



## Firun (25. März 2012)

Totebone schrieb:


> In den Nutzerbedingungen steht nunmal aber das man einen garantierten Beta Zugang erhällt und nicht wann.



Genau so sieht es aus, und das ganze "Blizzard hat mich hinters Licht geführt" kann man sich getrost sparen wenn man sich seinen Jahres-pass mal richtig durchgelesen hätte.
Das Leute immer wieder irgendwas abschließen und sich im nachhinein beschweren weil es nicht genau so ist wie sie es sich persönlich wünschen wird mir auf ewig ein Rätsel bleiben.


----------



## Rasgaar (25. März 2012)

Ich habs ziemlich verspielt mit dem Jahrespass. Hatte den letztes Jahr gleich nach der Blizzcon gelöst, da ich aber meine Zahlungsmethoden immer rausnehme, ist mein Accout Ende Jahr eingeforen und gemäss Blizzard wurde ich aus dem Jahrespass gekündigt und für die Zukunft gleich ausgeschlossen... Schade


----------



## Olaf74 (26. März 2012)

Naja ich hab glück, immer schön pünktlich meine GTC eingelöst usw. und ich steh noch laut battle.net mit aktivem Jahrespass drin. Gehe doch davon aus, wenn der Jahrespass im Battle.net-Account eingetragen ist, dieser auch noch aktiv ist.


----------



## Rhenakus (26. März 2012)

Eine frage bitte mal an alle auch gerne ans mod team hier, ich habe ebend im offizellen forum einen post von einem user gefunden der einen anwaldt über frage einen anwald.de dazu aufgesucht hat, weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde wenn ja sry, mich würde interesieren wie ihr darüber denkt, das user nun schon so weit gehen, ich finde das schon etwas wirklich sehr heftig. ich bin der meinung man sollte noch etwas warten, so hier der orginal beitrag beim frage anwald die quelle http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/World-of-Warcraft-Abo-(Jahrespass)-Beta-Zugang-__f179553.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe am 26.10.2011 fÜr World of Warcraft folgendes Angebot angenommen: 

Werbung von damals: http://forum-srt.dl-space.de/bild/World-of-Warcraft-Jahrespass.jpg

In den Ich zum Start der Beta einen Zugang zum Addon „Mists of Pandaria" erhalten sollte. Nun ist am Donnerstag die Beta gestartet.

Offizielle Meldung: 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/3904692/World_of_Warcraft_Mists_of_Pandaria-Beta_jetzt_online_-22_03_2012

Kurz Zuvor wurde bekannt gegeben das man allerdings nicht mehr zum Start der Beta sondern nach dem Datum der Accounterstellung, wie lange man ein aktives Abo hat und wann man das Angebot angenommen hat seinen Zugang erhält:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/3887974/ 

Auf nachfragen beim Support wie und wann man seinen Zugang erhält, wurde mir nur das gleiche gesagt wie schon auf der Webseite steht.

Die Werbung wurde mittlerweile auch folgendermaßen abgeändert. 

Werbung von Heute: http://eu.media.blizzard.com/wow/promotion/wap/de-de.html 

Nutzungsbedingungen zum Jahrespass: 

http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/about/world-of-warcraft-annual-pass-tou.html

in denen nur der Garantierte Zugang und nicht wann man den Zugang erhält steht. 

Zusatzinformationen: 

Ich habe meinen Account am Erscheinungstag von World of Warcraft (Anfang 2005) erstellt. Zwischendurch mein Abo immer mal wieder stillgelegt und erst mit der Angebotsannahme des Jahrespasses das Abo nach 2 Monatiger Stilllegung wieder aufgenommen.


Jetzt meine Frage: 

Ich möchte nicht das Abo zurücktreten da ich weiter World of Warcraft spielen möchte und kostenlos Diablo 3 erhalten möchte. Welche Möglichkeiten einer Entschädigung oder den Zugang einzufordern habe ich? (bzw. ist Rechtlich überhaupt etwas machbar) In meinen Augen ist das arglistige Täuschung.

-- Einsatz geändert am 24.03.2012 16:44:04

-- Einsatz geändert am 24.03.2012 18:00:24

-- Einsatz geändert am 25.03.2012 17:29:18


----------



## Wikl (26. März 2012)

Hi,

ich finde die Reaktionen etwas übertrieben. Natürlich wurde am Anfang einiges Versprochen, dass nicht gehalten wurde. Nur sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, jeder Jahrespassbesitzer kommt zum Start auf die Betaserver, ist das Spielerlebnis noch zufriedenstellend bzw. überhaupt möglich (ich denke nicht). Klar sind einige "heiß" drauf MOP zu spielen, aber testen Sie auch wirklich? Ich habe auch einen Jahrespass, mein Account läuft auch schon über 6 Jahre und ich will natürlich auch in die Beta, aber nur wenn dies auch der Server zu läst (d.h. Spielerlebnis sollte schon vorhanden sein, ansonsten kann man auch nicht testen).

Mir fällt zu dem Thema "Anwalt fragen" nur ein Sprichwort ein, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Ich würde dann eher mit dem Support Kontakt aufnehmen und evtl. eine Kündigung des Jahrespass erwirken bzw. nach Ablauf das Abos kündigen. Persönlich mach ich es nicht, da für mich der Beta-Test nur ein Teil der Vereinbarung war und ich noch einige Wochen auf den Zugang warten kann, evtl. sind dann die gröbsten Bugs schon raus und die Fähgikeiten ähnlich wie Sie dann auf die Live-Server kommen.

Gruß

PS: Manche verstehen glaube ich nicht den Sinn und Zweck eines Beta-Tests. Dieser ist dazu da um Bugs festzustellen (und um Neuigkeiten zu posten, Datenbanken zu erstellen usw...) und nicht um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben bzw. sich freuen welche neuen Fähigkeiten kommen, da sicherlich nicht alle Live gehen werden.


----------



## Flachtyp (26. März 2012)

Man soll ja in der Accountverwaltung nachsehen ob man in die beta kann....wo genau steht das dann ? Glaube bei mir ist noch nichts ^^.


----------



## BunzLee (26. März 2012)

Ganz ehrlich. Ich glaube nicht, dass man irgend eine Chance hat das durchzubringen. Ausserdem fliessen da noch andere Faktoren mit ein:


Selbst wenn Blizzard etwas tun müsste, wäre die Beta bis dahin schon längst vorbei. Theoretisch darf Blizzard euch am letzten Betatag einladen und die Pflicht wäre erfüllt.
Die Beta läuft bereits seit einigen Tagen. Es kann also niemand mehr einfordern, dass man "von Anfang an" dabei ist - Der Zug ist abgefahren. Wenn, dann hätte man da vorher was machen müssen.
Im schlimmsten Falle - Sollte der "Vertrag" wirklich Lücken haben - Könnte Blizzard den Prozess so lange hinauszögern, dass sich keiner von Euch die Kosten leisten könnte. Das ist eine gängige Taktik von Grosskonzernen um gegen den kleinen Mann zu gewinnen.

Dazu noch einige Inputs meinerseits:


Hat man es wirklich so nötig wegen einer Beta diesen Aufstand zu machen? Ich selbst habe den Jahrespass, einen Tag-1-Account und bin auch nicht in der Beta. Wayne?
Die Beta ist *kein* Early Access. Soll heissen: Kein verfrühter Spielzugang. Die Beta ist da um Bugs zu testen und nicht um die Spieler zu unterhalten. Blizzard legt keinen Wert darauf, dass ihr den neuen Content jetzt schon sehen könnt. Sie wollen die Bugs in den neuen Gebieten testen und nehmen dafür soviele Leute auf wie sie brauchen. Spätestens zum grossen Stresstest werden alle Spieler mit Jahrespass dabei sein.

Zu guter Letzt verstehe ich einfach den ganzen Aufstand und die künstliche Aufregung nicht. Ja - Blizzard hat uns an der BlizzCon versprochen, dass wir zum Betastart drin sind. Im "Vertrag" steht jedoch etwas anderes. Selbst wenn dieses Versprechen nur ein guter Werbespruch war um Leute anzulocken, so kann Blizz offiziell immernoch behaupten, dass sie sich mit diesem Vorhaben überschätzt haben und dieses Versprechen nicht einlösen können. Menschlich, nicht? Hätten sie alle Spieler reingelassen würden die meisten jetzt rumheulen weil die Server nicht richtig funktionieren. 

Ausserdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass viele Betaspieler gerade jetzt noch keine drei Tage in der Beta verbringen. Der Content ist halt sehr limitiert bisher. Schaut euch die Livestreams an, dann seht ihr was gemeint ist.


----------



## Yinj (26. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Eine frage bitte mal an alle auch gerne ans mod team hier, ich habe ebend im offizellen forum einen post von einem user gefunden der einen anwaldt über frage einen anwald.de dazu aufgesucht hat, weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde wenn ja sry, mich würde interesieren wie ihr darüber denkt, das user nun schon so weit gehen, ich finde das schon etwas wirklich sehr heftig. ich bin der meinung man sollte noch etwas warten, so hier der orginal beitrag beim frage anwald die quelle http://www.frag-eine...-__f179553.html
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ich habe am 26.10.2011 fÜr World of Warcraft folgendes Angebot angenommen:
> ...



Arglistige Täuschung? Wenn man sich die Werbung zurecht liest dann ja. In der Werbung und sonstwo wurde NIE behauptet das du ab der ersten Minute einen Beta Key hast. nur das ab der ersten Minute Einladungen rausgehaun werden.

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema! Die meisten Versuchen oder Erhoffen sich durch ihre Aktionen das Sie früher einen Beta Key bekommen. Oder wollen einfach Dampf ablassen weil Sie sich über sich selber Aufregen.

hab dämlich auch einen Beitrag gelesen indem einer behauptet es würde nur 90% der JP-Käufer in die Beta kommen, und das nur kurz vor Schluss. Der Grund wäre ein Patch von Diablo III der jetzt Blizz 2 Wochen Reparatur ihrer Server kostet. Den Zusammenhang hab nicht Verstanden


----------



## shadowbones (26. März 2012)

ok.


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2012)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Man soll ja in der Accountverwaltung nachsehen ob man in die beta kann....wo genau steht das dann ? Glaube bei mir ist noch nichts ^^.



"Meine Spiele verwalten"....dort stehehn alle deine Spiele...taucht dort ein dir unbekannter WoW-Account auf (welcher nicht der "gratis bis Level 20"- Account ist), ist das normalerweise der Beta-Account


----------



## Angrimssohn (26. März 2012)

Ich finde es schon heftig wie manche sich aufregen und Blizzard arglistige Täuschung etc. vorwerfen.....

Wenn man ein Haar finden will, dann findet man eines...... 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das jeder der einen Jahrespass hat, auch Zugang zur Beta erhalten wird... Und wenn es erst in ein paar Wochen ist. 
Das nicht sofort alle 1 Mio Jahrespassbesitzer losgelassen werden ist doch wohl logisch...... Und jeder der die Betatest der letzten Spiele verfolgt hat, wird wohl bemerkt haben, dass die Spieler Wellenmässig invitet wurden.....

Ich glaube alle die jetzt meckern etc. würden auch meckern wenn 1 Mio direkt auf die Betatest losgelassen werden und sie nicht zum testen kommen, weil es lagt wie sau.

Genieß die sonne, genießt so WoW und genießt die Beta wenn ihr nen Invite bekommt..


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2012)

Angeblich alle 8 Stunden, ausser an Wochenenden, gehen Wellen weltweit raus (laut spielewrseitiger Zusammentragung der Daten bisheriger "Eingeladener" um Donnerstag)


----------



## BunzLee (26. März 2012)

shadowbones schrieb:


> ok.



Scheinbar hast Du selbst gemerkt, wie verzweifelt Dein Beitrag geklungen hat. Mach Dir einen Tee und nimm ein entspannendes Bad... 

Echt heftig wie manche Leute sich reinsteigern können...


----------



## Rhenakus (26. März 2012)

Danke für eure antworten, ich sehe es ja genauso das problem ist das man mit den usern im offizellen forum kaum reden kann, das ist schon bitter, egal was man ihnen sagt oder versucht dort zu erklären wird seiterns der sauren user zerissen, ich habe gestern beim support angerufen, eigendlich aus einem anderen grund, und wir kammen aber dann auch auf das thema zu sprechen, er erklärte mir das da dennen fehler unterlaufen sind, die so auch nicht geplannt waren, ich persönlich hatte für mein gefühl zu keiner zeit den eindruck das der mitarbeiter mich belügt oder sonstwas, auch sagte er poste 2 age vorher mal auch jemand drüben das sie die wellen wahrscheinlich aufheben werden, die entwickler arbeiten wohl daran alle jps schnellstmöglich reinzubekommen, das war auch die aussage die ich so bekommen habe, und auch so gepostet habe, aber dann war ich aufeinmal ein fanboy und wie ich es mir wagen könnte blizzard so zu beschützen, ich beschütze niemanden, nur war mir persönlich klar das ich wahrscheinlich nicht ab tag 1 dabei sein werde, ich denke mir auch das blizzard sich heute oder morgen mal zu den vorwürfen zu wort melden wird, aber auch da kamm alles lüge die werden sich niemals zu wort melden.

Nur meine meinung ist, blizzard wird z.b massiv betrug vorgeworfen, im schlimmsten fall werden nun die die ruhig sind gleich mit bestraft weil man eine meldung raushaut aller wir erstzen euch die jahrespässe und kündigen sie euch, begrndung weil sie auf das theater keine lust haben. das ist meine größte sorge derzeit.


----------



## Rhenakus (26. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Angeblich alle 8 Stunden, ausser an Wochenenden, gehen Wellen weltweit raus


Darf ich fragen woher du diese information nimmst? die ist mir neu.
wen dem so ist würde es pro tag in etwa 4 wellen geben.


----------



## Yinj (26. März 2012)

Ahja 4 Wellen pro Tag mit 3 Einladungen  passt doch


----------



## Rhenakus (26. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Ahja 4 Wellen pro Tag mit 3 Einladungen  passt doch


Du kennst mich ja mittlerweile mir ist das latte komme aus dem lachen eh bald nimmer raus, wir haben gestern schon am telefon unseren spass gehabt der supporter und ich, vllt sollte ich gegen die nun auch klagen, warum weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Yinj (26. März 2012)

xD auja Klagen wir alle gegen Blizzard!! Warum weiß keiner 

Is bestimmt nur so ne Modeerscheinung


----------



## Rhenakus (26. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> xD auja Klagen wir alle gegen Blizzard!! Warum weiß keiner
> 
> Is bestimmt nur so ne Modeerscheinung


Genau will ja auch so in sein wie die anderen  ich rufe da gleich mal an sage ich verklage euch wenn der mich dann fragt warum, sage ich keine ahnung sage doch du mir den grund


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen woher du diese information nimmst? die ist mir neu.
> wen dem so ist würde es pro tag in etwa 4 wellen geben.



Hat jemand im offiziellen Forum so "zusammengereimt" (auch wenn ich die Übersicht verloren habe dort inzwischen und den Post nicht mehr finde). Denn am Donnerstag gab es Leute, die haben um ca. 6 Uhr bekommen (das waren wohl die ersten), dann gab es welche um 14:30 Uhr rum und um 22 Uhr haben angeblich auch noch welche E-Mails erhalten ...

Offiziell hat keiner was dazu gesagt, das beruht bloß auf Kundenangaben


----------



## BunzLee (26. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Nur meine meinung ist, blizzard wird z.b massiv betrug vorgeworfen, im schlimmsten fall werden nun die die ruhig sind gleich mit bestraft weil man eine meldung raushaut aller wir erstzen euch die jahrespässe und kündigen sie euch, begrndung weil sie auf das theater keine lust haben. das ist meine größte sorge derzeit.



Okay, bei diesem Satz habe ich erstmal zwei mal tief einatmen müssen.

Warum genau sollten sie uns den Jahrespass künden? Im Ernst?
Mit dem Jahrespass hast Du dich für 1 Jahr WoW verpflichtet ... Blizzard gibt dir dafür als Dank drei verschiedene Leistungen:

1. Die Teilnahme an der Beta
2. Das Mount
3. Diablo III

Im Grunde genommen hast Du jedoch 1 Jahr WoW gekauft. Das andere ist eine (vertraglich geregelte) Zugabe von Seiten Blizzard. Es heisst "löst einen Jahrespass und erhaltet X dazu".... Das ist wie "Kaufe eine Pizza und erhalte ein Getränk dazu"

Nur weil jetzt einige Leute übermässig laut krach machen heisst das noch lange nicht, dass Blizzard die Pässe streicht. DAS wäre Vertragsbruch (ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Thema mit den Beta invites).
Ausserdem hat Blizzard 1 Millionen Jahrespässe verkauft. Und man kennt es: Die negativen Stimmen sind immer die lautesten. Denkst du wirklich, dass sich jetzt grad 1 Million Leute beschweren? Nein, es sind nur ein paar wenige davon. 

Hört also auf euch solche "Horrorszenarien" einzureden. Das macht mir Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Deathmaul (26. März 2012)

Kann die Leute irgendwie nicht verstehen.
Ich selbst habe auch den Jahrespass, da ich schon über 6 Jahre spiele.
Als ich mir damals SWtoR vorbestellt habe hieß es das man früher als alle anderen spielen kann.
Dann wurde bekanntgegeben, dass die Einladungen in Wellen verteilt werden.

Komisch ist nur, dass die WoW Community so laut rumschreit, weil Blizz das auch mit der Beta so macht, damit man die Beta einigermaßen vernünftig genießen kann.

Es bringt nichts ALLEN auf einmal eine Einladung zu schicken, weil die Server das nicht aushalten!

In diesem Sinne.

MfG


----------



## Rhenakus (26. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hat jemand im offiziellen Forum so "zusammengereimt" (auch wenn ich die Übersicht verloren habe dort inzwischen und den Post nicht mehr finde). Denn am Donnerstag gab es Leute, die haben um ca. 6 Uhr bekommen (das waren wohl die ersten), dann gab es welche um 14:30 Uhr rum und um 22 Uhr haben angeblich auch noch welche E-Mails erhalten ...
> 
> Offiziell hat keiner was dazu gesagt, das beruht bloß auf Kundenangaben


Danke dir für deine antwort

@BunzLee

ja, hast recht mit deiner aussage, aber mir macht das ganze halt auch etwas sorgen, aber du wirst recht haben es sind wenige die so abgehen zumindest im forum.


----------



## Cemesis (26. März 2012)

Deathmaul schrieb:


> Komisch ist nur, dass die WoW Community so laut rumschreit, weil Blizz das auch mit der Beta so macht, damit man die Beta einigermaßen vernünftig genießen kann.



Das ist Charakteristisch für WoW

Willkommen in der WoW Community.....


----------



## Gazeran (26. März 2012)

Chillt ma alle hart.

Genießt das Wetter solang bis ihr nen Beta inv habt, denn dann seht ihr das Tageslicht mehrere Tage nicht mehr 
So wird's zumindest bei mir sein.

Was habt ihr denn davon, dass ihr JETZT diesen inv bekommt?
Glaubt mir, ihr werdet nach 2 Wochen es eh erstmal leid sein Beta zu spielen. (Zumindest war es bei mir bei Cata so)
Also einfach nen bissl gelockert an die Sache ran gehn.


----------



## Cemesis (26. März 2012)

BunzLee schrieb:


> Okay, bei diesem Satz habe ich erstmal zwei mal tief einatmen müssen.
> 
> Warum genau sollten sie uns den Jahrespass künden? Im Ernst?
> Mit dem Jahrespass hast Du dich für 1 Jahr WoW verpflichtet ... Blizzard gibt dir dafür als Dank drei verschiedene Leistungen:
> ...



Genau da liegt der Hund begraben... nirgendwo wird beschrieben, gar zugesagt das die Teilnahme an der Beta gleich am 1. Tag erfolgt.
Selbst WENN die Beta nur 30 Tage laufen würde kann es möglich sein das einige ihren Zugang erst am ( um es mal krass zu formulieren ) 29. Tag bekommen. 
Da würde Blizz immer noch ihren Vertrag einhalten das der Jahrespass einen Zugang zur Beta gewährt!

Leute die hier rumheulen, sollten sich vielleicht auch mal mit was anderem beschäftigen außer WoW...


----------



## Thomeek (26. März 2012)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand hier ausm Forum schon ein invite bekomen?
Oder sind bisher nur invites für WoW Fansiten verschickt worden?


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2012)

Thomeek schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand hier ausm Forum schon ein invite bekomen?
> Oder sind bisher nur invites für WoW Fansiten verschickt worden?



Ja, hier gab es schon Einladungen..sowohl mit als auch ohne Jahrepass


----------



## Tikume (26. März 2012)

Aktuell kann man doch wh nur sas Stadtgebiet testen und das mit völlig verbuggten Animationen.  
Da warte ich doch freiwillig.


----------



## leckaeis (26. März 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Warum meldest du dich dann für eine Beta an wenn du weißt, das du Sie eh nicht Spielen willst? Die Erklärung will ich hörn




Weil es Leute gibt, deren Privatleben sich ändert. 
Ich hab mich für die Beta angemeldet, als ich noch wesentlich mehr Zeit hatte. 

/erklärung off


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (26. März 2012)

viele sagen hier, dass blizz nicht alle gleichzeitig auf die server lassen konnte. doch hat swtor dies vorgemacht. sicher kann man sagen. die beta lief schon eine weile. aber alle die vor einem bestimmten zeitpunkt sich gemeldet haben, dass sie an der beta teilnehmen wollen, die bekammen zugang. was im endeffeckt nichts anderes ist als das versprechen des jahrespasses. sicher es waren glaube keine million. aber es waren sehr sehr viele (zahlen habe ich gerade nicht). und nun die frage. warum schafft das ein unternehmen, was mit mmorpgs weniger zutun hat wie blizzard und blizzard schafft dieses nicht. mir persöhnlich geht es um das prinzip und da ist es eindeutig. wer etwas in einem vertrag so ausmacht, sollte diesen auch einhalten. und die werbung gehört zum vertrag, da diese eine willenserklärung seitens blizzard war und der kunde diese angenommen hat. 

in deutschland ist es laut verbraucherschutzgesetz nicht gestattet den vertrag einseitig zu ändern ohne, dass der kunde davon etwas erfährt und er muss dem zustimmen. wie wir alle wissen, ist dies nicht geschehen. auch blizzard muss sich an deutsch/europäische gesetze halten und ja. der aufwand für einen wäre zuviel, als das man alleine vor gericht zieht. wenn es aber einer machen will und dies über eine sammelklage machen würde, würde sich der sachverhalt extrem ändern.


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2012)

spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> viele sagen hier, dass blizz nicht alle gleichzeitig auf die server lassen konnte. doch hat swtor dies vorgemacht. sicher kann man sagen. die beta lief schon eine weile. aber alle die vor einem bestimmten zeitpunkt sich gemeldet haben, dass sie an der beta teilnehmen wollen, die bekammen zugang. was im endeffeckt nichts anderes ist als das versprechen des jahrespasses. sicher es waren glaube keine million. aber es waren sehr sehr viele (zahlen habe ich gerade nicht). und nun die frage. warum schafft das ein unternehmen, was mit mmorpgs weniger zutun hat wie blizzard und blizzard schafft dieses nicht. mir persöhnlich geht es um das prinzip und da ist es eindeutig. wer etwas in einem vertrag so ausmacht, sollte diesen auch einhalten. und die werbung gehört zum vertrag, da diese eine willenserklärung seitens blizzard war und der kunde diese angenommen hat.



Genau DAS ist der Hund in der Geschichte:

Bei SW:ToR war von dir erwähntes Beispiel der Stresstest für das System ganz am Ende der Beta (also die Software quasi "releasefertig" und mit vollen Ressourcen, zum Schauen ob die Leitungen, die Software und die Server auch wirklich "die Masse" überleben), die Mists of Pandaria Beta ist eben erst gestartet. Zum selben Zeitpunkt der Beta bei MoP werden sicherlich auch die selbe Anzahl an Testern spielen können, wie dies bei SW:ToR war


----------



## BunzLee (26. März 2012)

spaceflyer1982 schrieb:


> viele sagen hier, dass blizz nicht alle gleichzeitig auf die server lassen konnte. doch hat swtor dies vorgemacht. *sicher kann man sagen. die beta lief schon eine weile*. aber alle die vor einem bestimmten zeitpunkt sich gemeldet haben, dass sie an der beta teilnehmen wollen, die bekammen zugang. was im endeffeckt nichts anderes ist als das versprechen des jahrespasses. sicher es waren glaube keine million. aber es waren sehr sehr viele *(zahlen habe ich gerade nicht)*. und nun die frage. warum schafft das ein unternehmen, was mit mmorpgs weniger zutun hat wie blizzard und blizzard schafft dieses nicht. mir persöhnlich geht es um das prinzip und da ist es eindeutig. *wer etwas in einem vertrag so ausmacht*, sollte diesen auch einhalten. und die werbung gehört zum vertrag, da diese eine willenserklärung seitens blizzard war und der kunde diese angenommen hat.
> 
> in deutschland ist es laut verbraucherschutzgesetz nicht gestattet den *vertrag einseitig zu ändern ohne, dass der kunde davon etwas erfährt* und er muss dem zustimmen. wie wir alle wissen, ist dies nicht geschehen. auch blizzard muss sich an deutsch/europäische gesetze halten und ja. der aufwand für einen wäre zuviel, als das man alleine vor gericht zieht. wenn es aber einer machen will und dies über eine sammelklage machen würde, würde sich der sachverhalt extrem ändern.



Auch wenn der zweite Teil suggeriert, dass du schaurig viel Ahnung hast, relativert der erste Teil die Glaubwürdigkeit wieder.

Ich werde jetzt nicht im Einzelnen auf alle Punkte eingehen. Jedenfalls sei Dir gesagt, dass bei SWTOR nicht alle in die Beta gekommen sind, geschweige denn auf ein mal. Es gab verschiedene Stadien der Closed Beta. Es gab öffentliche Testwochenende. 
Weil ich so nett bin hier ein Zitat für Dich:



> Electronic Arts hat Zahlen zur abgelaufenen Betaphase von SWTOR veröffentlicht. So waren am Test-Wochenende rund 725.000 Spieler auf den Servern. Die Zahl der Bewerbungen übersteigt die Zweimillionenmarke. Im Schnitt soll jeder Spieler über die drei Tage zwölf Stunden Spielzeit angehäuft haben.



Fällt Dir irgendetwas auf?

Was die Werbung betrifft, hast Du auch nur bedingt Recht. Wenn jemand an einer Präsentation sich hinstellt und eine Aussage macht wie: "Alle Spieler werden zum Anfang der Beta eingeladen". Ist diese nur bedingt verbindlich. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt hatte Blizzard noch keine Ahnung was die Beta von MoP für einen Ansturm bringen würde. Diese Aussage ist deshalb später wieder korrigiert worden, als man angekündigt hat, dass die Beta in Wellen gemacht wird. Warum Deine Aussage nur bedingt Stimmt: Schlussendlich zählt nur (und zwar nur) was in den AGB's des Jahrespasses steht. Und glaubst Du wirklich, dass ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard, es nicht schafft eine entsprechende Klausel in den Vertrag einzubauen? Ist Dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass Du nach jedem Patch im WoW die AGB's von Blizzard neu annehmen musst? Hast Du diese jedes mal durchgelesen?


----------



## Bezzlebub (26. März 2012)

sind eigentlich schon invites rausgegangen über nacht oder übern tag jetzt ? würde mich mal interessiern


----------



## Eyora (26. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Eine frage bitte mal an alle auch gerne ans mod team hier, ich habe ebend im offizellen forum einen post von einem user gefunden der einen anwaldt über frage einen anwald.de dazu aufgesucht hat, weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde wenn ja sry, mich würde interesieren wie ihr darüber denkt, das user nun schon so weit gehen, ich finde das schon etwas wirklich sehr heftig. ich bin der meinung man sollte noch etwas warten, so hier der orginal beitrag beim frage anwald die quelle http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/World-of-Warcraft-Abo-(Jahrespass)-Beta-Zugang-__f179553.html
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ich habe am 26.10.2011 fÜr World of Warcraft folgendes Angebot angenommen:
> ...




Ist euch mal aufgefallen, bzw dem Anwalt der auf dieser Plattform beraten hat, das in dem verlinkten Werbebild nirgendwo vom Start der Beta die rede ist?

Leider kann man auf der Plattform den Anwalt nicht fragen, bzw. ich finde die Funktion nicht.

Ah habs gefunden. Dennoch überraschend das man sich auf Werbung berufen kann. Wo ist meine Bacardi Insel


----------



## BunzLee (26. März 2012)

Ich habe übrigens gerade aus dem offiziellen Forum gelesen, dass selbst der "Blue" gesagt hat er hätte keine Ahnung wie das Auswahlverfahren läuft.
Scheinbar ging es darum, dass ein Spieler mit 1 Monat Account und 1 Woche Jahrespass einen Betazugang erhalten hat (nachgewiesen).


----------



## Yinj (26. März 2012)

Die Blue-Poster im deutschen Forum haben eh keine Ahnung wie das ganze ablaufen soll. Und selbst wenn, würden Sie es nicht sagen weil Sie es nicht dürfen.


----------



## Eyora (26. März 2012)

BunzLee schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens gerade aus dem offiziellen Forum gelesen, dass selbst der "Blue" gesagt hat er hätte keine Ahnung wie das Auswahlverfahren läuft.
> Scheinbar ging es darum, dass ein Spieler mit 1 Monat Account und 1 Woche Jahrespass einen Betazugang erhalten hat (nachgewiesen).




Die Laufzeit des Accounts und der Jahrespass sind einige Kriterien von vielen.
In erster Hinsicht geht es aber um dein Spielverhalten, welches von Blizzard analysiert wird. Daran gemessen suchen Sie sich die besten Kandidaten zuerst raus.
Ganz einfach.


----------



## Thamann (26. März 2012)

Ich kann die Diskussion hier nicht verstehen, alle die noch rumheulen dass sie noch kein Beta zugangn haben einfach nochmal lesen Werbung für Jahrespass


----------



## Eyora (26. März 2012)

Thamann schrieb:


> Ich kann die Diskussion hier nicht verstehen, alle die noch rumheulen dass sie noch kein Beta zugangn haben einfach nochmal lesen Werbung für Jahrespass



Das haben die ja, es steht im letzten Satz im FAQ Punkt wann man Zugriff auf D3 und die anderen Boni erhält. Ganz am ende, darüber regen sich alle auf, da sie mit Start, den erst möglichen Termin erwartet haben.


----------



## Combust90 (26. März 2012)

Hallo

Das ist mein erster Beitrag im Forum, hab aber schon ein paar Kommentare zu News geschrieben.

Aber zum Thema: Ich finde die Aufregung mehr als überzogen. Man bekommt durch Abschluss des Jahrespasses Zugang zur Beta und ein Mount sowie Diablo 3. Für diese drei Extras zahlt man nichts. 



> Mit dem Jahrespass hast Du dich für 1 Jahr WoW verpflichtet ... Blizzard gibt dir dafür als Dank drei verschiedene Leistungen:
> 
> 1. Die Teilnahme an der Beta
> 2. Das Mount
> ...


Genau das hab ich denen im offiziellen Forum versucht zu erklären. Kannst dir ja mal den Thread "Kein Betazugang und froh darüber" im offiziellen Forum durchlesen.

Hab mittlerweile aufgegeben.

Es ist doch nur eine blöde Beta. Gibt es denn nichts besseres, als sich darüber aufzuregen. Warum macht man sich das Leben selbst so schwer? Das, was es in der Beta gibt, werden wir doch so oder so am Ende Spielen können. Mich würde es nichtmal wirklich aufregen, wenn ich garnicht in die Beta kommen würde (Ja hab den Jahrespass). Der Jahrespass hat sich im Prinzip schon aufgrund des Mounts gelhont, weil ich sowieso zahle, weil mir WoW gefällt. Ja Mensch dann schaut halt jemand anderes nach Fehlern. Wichtig ist doch, was am Ende für uns alle rauskommt. 

Ich entschuldige mich schonmal, falls ich etwas am Thema vorbei bin.

Grüße


----------



## Yinj (26. März 2012)

Ich denke das die eher ein anderes Auswahl Verfahren haben jetzt zum beginn der Beta:

Blizzard will ihre neue Software testen. Das machen Sie am besten mit Unterschiedlichen Systemen (Client). Die Auswahl der Clients geht wohl nach den Systemspezifikationen und der Internetanbindung. Spieler mit Auffälligen guten oder schlechten Systemen bekommen eher früher einen Beta inv. Zu diesen Systemen zählen woll alle möglichen Kombinationen, z.B. Gute CPU dafür schlechte GPU oder umgekehrt (oder was für ein RAM, Mainboard, HDD, etc. pp.). Dazu kommt noch welches OS und welche Version. Für so einen Test brauch Ich nicht extrem viele Tester, eine gezielte Auswahl reicht.
Wenn dieser Software test abgeschlossen ist und Blizz die größten Fehler die Auffkommen beseitigt hat, können Sie die Spiel Mechanik testen. Dazu braucht man mehr Spieler. Je mehr Spieler umso mehr Feedback (theoretisch) können die Entwickler entgegennehmen.
Zum Ende der Beta sollen dann so viele Spieler wie möglich in die Beta eingeladen werden um einen Stresstest auszuführen. Aber Ich denk der Stresstest wird bei Blizzard nicht so groß Ausfallen, da ihre Systeme ja schon eine Weile Funktionieren .


----------



## BunzLee (26. März 2012)

Ihr habt beide Recht. Ich verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht... Mich regen eher die Leute auf, die das gar nicht einsehen/verstehen!

Und genau das ist der Punkt. 

Meine Güte, es ist eine Beta. Und in der Beta werden die Leute nunmal gezielt eingesetzt um Dinge zu testen. Deswegen braucht es weder eine halbe Million Spieler, noch schert sich Blizzard darum ob jetzt alle drin sind oder nicht.
Wer wirklich daran geglaubt hat, dass er von Tag 1 aus in der Beta ist und dann nach Herzenslust spielen kann ist einfach naiv. So ist bisher keine Beta gelaufen.

Ich finde es auch unglaublich, dass so viele Leute denken die Beta sei sowas wie ein Headstart. Also einfach vor allen anderen Spielen und damit angeben können. Falsch. Die Beta ist eine Testphase. Charaktere werden Gelöscht, Inhalte werden begrenzt, die Server tun was sie wollen.
Blizzard hat sich dummerweise mit dem Jahrespass vertraglich gebunden, ansonsten könnten wir ihnen egal sein. Das Ziel ist es, dass das Addon rechtzeitig zum Release ausgetestet werden muss.


----------



## Yinj (26. März 2012)

Ich hab da Vertraun in Blizz was die Beta anbelangt! Die werden schon Wissen wie Sie die Beta angehen und Sie sieht bis jetzt was man so sagen kann Strukturierter aus als Cata.


----------



## Combust90 (26. März 2012)

Ich bin übrigens fest der Überzeugung, dass viele die sich aufregen das sie nicht zum Start der Beta reinkommen, beim Abschluss des Jahrespasses nur "garantierter Betazugang" gelesen haben, jetzt aber auf den Zug aufspringen.

Natürlich würden sie sich nicht aufregen, wenn tatsächlich alle gleichzeitig reinkommen würden und wenn sie jetzt in einer Warteschlange hängen würden...klaaaar ^^

Sorry, falls ich Kommas falsch setze. War darin noch nie gut ^^


----------



## MarkusM (26. März 2012)

Combust90 schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens fest der Überzeugung, dass viele die sich aufregen das sie nicht zum Start der Beta reinkommen, beim Abschluss des Jahrespasses nur "garantierter Betazugang" gelesen haben, jetzt aber auf den Zug aufspringen.
> 
> Natürlich würden sie sich nicht aufregen, wenn tatsächlich alle gleichzeitig reinkommen würden und wenn sie jetzt in einer Warteschlange hängen würden...klaaaar ^^
> 
> Sorry, falls ich Kommas falsch setze. War darin noch nie gut ^^



der war echt gut


----------



## Koua (26. März 2012)

Ich finde die Informationspolitik seitens Blizz ist einfach nur Erschreckend


----------



## Yinj (26. März 2012)

Koua schrieb:


> Ich finde die Informationspolitik seitens Blizz ist einfach nur Erschreckend



Warum? Alles was du Wissen musst kannst du Nachlesen. Oder was willst du noch für Infos?


----------



## Schlamm (26. März 2012)

Koua schrieb:


> Ich finde die Informationspolitik seitens Blizz ist einfach nur Erschreckend


Das stimmt wohl. Im Forum überschlagen sich die Threats und von Blizzard kommt keine richtige Stellungnahme. Schön, einige fühlen sich gewullft, dennoch würde ich darum nicht so ein riesen Wind machen...
Geschweige denn wegen sowas einen Anwalt einschalten, egal ob im Recht oder nicht. 

Ich verklage ja auch keine Oma, weil die mit dem Fahrrad über den Zebrastreifen gefahren ist, ohne abzusteigen. 

Gibt doch wichtigeres, auch wenns ums Prinzip geht (Und ich glaube dabei geht es scheinbar hier)


----------



## Tikume (26. März 2012)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Im Forum überschlagen sich die Threats und von Blizzard kommt keine richtige Stellungnahme.



Stellungnahme wozu? Dass sie nicht alle zugleich in die Beta gelassen haben?
Wenn dazu eine Stellungnahme nötig ist muss man Blizzard wohl den Vorwurf machen Ihre Zielgruppe gnadenlos überschätzt zu haben


----------



## Ginkohana (27. März 2012)

Garantierter BETA Zugang heißt, dass du auch nur einen Tag vor Serverclose draufkommen kannst und Blizz ihren Vertrag gehalten haben.
Es gibt keine Angabe zum Zeitpunkt.
Sicherlich irreführend und teilw. nicht sehr schön aber es ist rechtens.
Erst wenn du gar keinen Zugang erhälst ist Blizz vertragsbrüchig geworden und damit ist man dann nicht mehr verpflichtet sprich der Vertrag ist kündbar.

Die Aussage "als Dank" ist nicht korrekt da dies Teil des Vertrages ist und explizit nochmals aufgeführt wird in den Bedingungen welche man zustimmen muss.
Aber wie gesagt. 1 Tagesbeta = Vertrag erfüllt.


----------



## Copernicus (27. März 2012)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Garantierter BETA Zugang heißt, dass du auch nur einen Tag vor Serverclose draufkommen kannst und Blizz ihren Vertrag gehalten haben.
> Es gibt keine Angabe zum Zeitpunkt.
> Sicherlich irreführend und teilw. nicht sehr schön aber es ist rechtens.
> Erst wenn du gar keinen Zugang erhälst ist Blizz vertragsbrüchig geworden und damit ist man dann nicht mehr verpflichtet sprich der Vertrag ist kündbar.
> ...



Gut dann könnte Blizzard auch 2 Stunden vo Serverclose die leute reinlassen!

ohje Leute...


----------



## Ginkohana (27. März 2012)

Copernicus schrieb:


> Gut dann könnte Blizzard auch 2 Stunden vo Serverclose die leute reinlassen!
> 
> ohje Leute...




theoretisch ja, praktisch wird Blizzard das sicher nicht so machen.


----------



## Loina (27. März 2012)

jojo hab auch jahrespass und??? beta inv wird schon noch kommen don´t panic,blizz hat gesagt garantierter zugang das stimmt aber wann das haben sie nicht gesagt.

Desshalb versteh ich nicht wieso die leute sich in blizzard forum so aufpusten von wegen verklagen bla bla das sind bestimmt so blagen oder zurückgebliebende die keine ahnung haben.


Da hätte Blizzard es anders formulieren müssen " Garantierter Zugang zum Beta Start! "


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. März 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Dennoch überraschend das man sich auf Werbung berufen kann.



Ja, es wirkt so überraschend, weil die Aussage des Anwalts auf der von Rhenakus verlinkten Seite .. na sagen wir mal _unzureichend_ ist.
Werbeaussagen sind keineswegs immer verbindlich. Maßgeblich sind am Ende doch die AGB. Siehe Urteil des Amtsgerichts München vom 03.02.2011 Az 261 C 25225/10

(aber das Urteil wird nichts an der Rechtsauffassung derer ändern, die Blizzard wegen der Formulierung 'Betazugang gilt für den Start der Beta' verklagen wollen. Denn bei soviel Einfältigkeit hilft auch kein bereits gesprochenens Urteil.)

Es gab mal den Slogan "Wer testet Stiftung Warentest". Ähnliches könnte man über Anwaltsberatungen texten.

Wirklich überraschend auf der verlinkten Seite (hier ist sie nochmal: frag-einen-anwalt.de) finde ich jedoch den Einsatz, den der Fragesteller bereit war zu zahlen. Satte 38 Euro (zuzüglich einer Nutzungsgebühr von 2 Euro) wurden hingeblättert, weil er ein paar Tage ohne Beta auskommen musste. Das übersteigt die Kosten des neuen Addons, welches derzeit bei Amazon mit 34,99 Euro ausgepreist ist.
Soviel finanzieller und zeitlicher Aufwand im nachhinein, aber keine Zeit gefunden, die Vertragsbedingungen bei Abschluss des Jahrespass zu lesen. Tzz.


----------



## DeAtH_LeEcH (28. März 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> jojo hab auch jahrespass und??? beta inv wird schon noch kommen don´t panic,blizz hat gesagt garantierter zugang das stimmt aber wann das haben sie nicht gesagt.
> 
> Desshalb versteh ich nicht wieso die leute sich in blizzard forum so aufpusten von wegen verklagen bla bla das sind bestimmt so blagen oder zurückgebliebende die keine ahnung haben.
> 
> ...



Naja lesen bitte http://yatter.kranzkrone.de/files/2011/11/World-of-Warcraft-Jahrespass-Gro%25C3%259F.jpg da ganz unten über dem Faq ding steht "..Betazugang gilt für den Start der Beta"


----------



## Thamann (28. März 2012)

Kann mich teuschen aber es geht langsam vorwärts, immer wenn ich mich in der Beta eingeloggt habe waren keine Server verfügbar jetzt seit grad eben sind für mich 5 Server zu sehen aber alle noch rot


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. März 2012)

Moderation: Es wurde ein wenig aufgeräumt. Bitte haltet euch an die Netiquette und die Forenregeln.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (28. März 2012)

Thamann schrieb:


> Kann mich teuschen aber es geht langsam vorwärts, immer wenn ich mich in der Beta eingeloggt habe waren keine Server verfügbar jetzt seit grad eben sind für mich 5 Server zu sehen aber alle noch rot



Huhu,

das sind leider die PTR Server, nicht die BETA Server.


----------



## fidel123 (28. März 2012)

Blizzard will uns alle übers Ohr hauen mit diesem Drecksjahrespass...


----------



## Totebone (28. März 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Blizzard will uns alle übers Ohr hauen mit diesem Drecksjahrespass...



Ja genau! 
Sie schenken uns D3, geben uns ein Mount und nen garantierten Beta inv ohne mehrkosten!
Diese Schweine!


----------



## Schatzi+Foto (28. März 2012)

Mal eine frage sind die Beta Server off    ?  habe jahesp.    login geht sehe dann aber nur die Server liste mit den servern  für Eu  Naralex und Brill   Us Broxigar Anasterian  Kr Nobundo  nur sie sind rot wenn ich verbinden will steht da Verbindund hergestellt kommt aber nicht nach etwas warten steht dann  Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen ? normal ?


----------



## Totebone (28. März 2012)

Schatzi+Foto schrieb:


> Mal eine frage sind die Beta Server off  ? habe jahesp.  login geht sehe dann aber nur die Server liste mit den servern für Eu Naralex und Brill Us Broxigar Anasterian Kr Nobundo nur sie sind rot wenn ich verbinden will steht da Verbindund hergestellt kommt aber nicht nach etwas warten steht dann Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen ? normal ?



Das sind die PTR Server die, Gott weis warum, in die Beta Liste gekommen sind. Aber sie sind nicht verfügbar, da diese auf 4.3.3 aber die beta auf 5.0.1.
Und JP =/= Insta Beta


----------



## Olaf74 (28. März 2012)

Hmm, bei mir kommt jetz das die Spielversion überprüft werden konnte, wenn ich mich einloggen will. O.o


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. März 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Blizzard will uns alle übers Ohr hauen mit diesem Drecksjahrespass...



Nö, nur dich.


----------



## floppydrive (29. März 2012)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ja genau!
> Sie schenken uns D3, geben uns ein Mount und nen garantierten Beta inv ohne mehrkosten!
> Diese Schweine!



Schenken tut Blizzard schonmal gar nicht der Jahrespass ist einfach nur ein geniales Marketing.

Blizzard hat aktuell schon wieder 2 Millionen Spieler verloren und musste so einen Starken Verlust bisher noch nie in der WoW Geschichte hinnehmen. Der Jahrespass war eine geniale Idee die Spieler 12 Monate an WoW zu binden ohne dafür einen massiven Mehraufwand zu haben. 

Wir rechnen das nun mal kurz durch was dich der Jahrepass kostet, nehmen wir an du nimmst das normale Abo für 12,99€ für 12 Monate (ich rechne hier mal Kombo Angebote und Gamecards nicht mit) so bezahlst du 155,88€ die Blizzard in der Hinsicht sicher hat. Nun ziehen wir die Diablo 3 Version ab (nehmen wir mal 50€ als gesunden Mittelwert). Hier haben wir nun noch 105,88€ damit sich der Jahrespass nun komplett für dich lohnt muss du mindestens 9 Monate aktiv Spielen (105,88/12,99=8,15). 
Alle WoW Spieler die ich so kenne haben immer mal 1-2 Monate Pause im Jahr, die wenigstens spielen aktiv ihre 12 Monate immer durch. 

Von den Jahrespass Beta Spielern werden auch die wenigstens sicher Monatelang in der Beta hängen sonder eher mal reinschnuppern und bissl gucken, eher ein geringer Anteil wird sich da so draufstürzen.


----------



## Eyora (29. März 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Schenken tut Blizzard schonmal gar nicht der Jahrespass ist einfach nur ein geniales Marketing.
> 
> Blizzard hat aktuell schon wieder 2 Millionen Spieler verloren und musste so einen Starken Verlust bisher noch nie in der WoW Geschichte hinnehmen. Der Jahrespass war eine geniale Idee die Spieler 12 Monate an WoW zu binden ohne dafür einen massiven Mehraufwand zu haben.
> 
> ...




Tuten tut nur die Feuerwehr.

Davon ab. Das Angebot richtete sich ausschließlich an Personen die wussten das Sie WoW ein Jahr durchgehend spielen und bezahlen werden. Ein bekannter von mir zahlt provisorisch jeden Monat, falls er wieder mal Lust bekommt zu spielen.
Nur in dieser Konstellation hat man Vorteile und bekommt die Sachen tatsächlich geschenkt, denn die Kosten wären ohnehin angefallen.
Wieso sollte jemand der weiß das er das Jahr nicht ohnehin durchzahlt überhaupt auf die Idee kommen den Jahrespass abzuschließen.

Achja und deine Berechnung stimmt auch nicht. Ich zahle mit der Gamecard 21&#8364; alle zwei Monate.
Du hast auch vergessen das Pferd und den Beta Zugang Wertmäßig zu erfassen.
Zu deiner Hilfe die Beta muss kalkulatorisch als Teilbetrag des Kaufpreises des Addons angenommen werden, da das Addon noch nicht vollständig ist.
Die Bewertung sollte durch einen Gutachter erfolgen. Das Pferd könntest du wohl mit den üblichen Kosten eines Reittieres aus dem Shop ansetzen.
Darüber hinaus werden kaufmännisch Werte die unter ,5 liegen abgerundet und nicht aufgerundet, es wären also 8 Monate nach deiner Rechnung.
Wenn du schon Rechnungen anstellst dann bitte vollständig.


----------



## Loina (29. März 2012)

ja sicher aktuell haben sie wieder 2 millionen verloren,du bist auch im vorstand und so ne.^^
 nirgendwo hört man das sie 2 millionen spieler verloren haben aktuell,aber floppydrive weiss es =)


----------



## floppydrive (29. März 2012)

Das Angebot richtet sich nur an diese Leute, oh behave. Es gibt so viele "Wenigspieler" die es abgeschlossen haben weil es Diablo 3 obendrauf gibt. Dazu muss man sagen das Blizzard zum Release vom Diablo 3 durch die Jahrepass nutzer trotzdem Geld für ein WoW Abo bekommt obwohl die Leute in Diablo 3 rumhängen und das wird bei vielen sicher 1-2 Monate sein.
Ich habe extra geschrieben das ich die Gamecard nicht einbeziehe, lesen hilft mein Freund. 
Weiterhin können wir den Beta Zugang sowie das Pferd nicht so erfassen da sie nicht kaufbar sind und man so keinen Vergleich hat. Du willst einen angefangenen Monat abrunden, ok. 

Das ganze war auch keine Aufschlüsselung der Kosten, es sollte nur verdeutlichen wie sich der Jahrepass für Blizzard lohnt, da ja alle immer so behaupten Blizzard schenkt der halben WoW Community so viel.



&#8364;dit: @Loina Guck dir den aktuellen MMO Report von MMO Data an und dann rede wir weiter, wenn du keine Ahnung hast halt dich raus (Quelle: http://www.mmodata.net/)


----------



## Loina (29. März 2012)

ach ich lunger doch nicht auf so versteckten englischen seiten rum,um mir da irgendwelche undercover news zu saugen.
wenn da was dran wäre,würden schon ganz andere seiten solche news veröffentlichen.


----------



## Eyora (29. März 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das Angebot richtet sich nur an diese Leute, oh behave. Es gibt so viele "Wenigspieler" die es abgeschlossen haben weil es Diablo 3 obendrauf gibt. Dazu muss man sagen das Blizzard zum Release vom Diablo 3 durch die Jahrepass nutzer trotzdem Geld für ein WoW Abo bekommt obwohl die Leute in Diablo 3 rumhängen und das wird bei vielen sicher 1-2 Monate sein.
> Ich habe extra geschrieben das ich die Gamecard nicht einbeziehe, lesen hilft mein Freund.
> Weiterhin können wir den Beta Zugang sowie das Pferd nicht so erfassen da sie nicht kaufbar sind und man so keinen Vergleich hat. Du willst einen angefangenen Monat abrunden, ok.
> 
> ...



Du erwartest nicht ernsthaft das ich für Menschen die nicht im Stande sind die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns abzusehen auch noch Verständnis aufbringe?
Das Angebot war für die von mir beschriebenen Leute bestimmt. Wer nicht dazu gehört und ihn dennoch abschließt, ist selbst dran Schuld und solche Leute muss man weder verteidigen noch ihnen Effizienz-Rechnungen zu erstellen.
Das du es schreibst ist schon ganz gut, aber du kannst die Faktoren dennoch nicht außer acht lassen.
Auf diese weise kann man ja alles beweisen und belegen.
Das Reittier kannst und musst du sogar in der Höhe ansetzen, da es genau wie Diablo 3 ein alleiniger Grund sein könnte den Jahrespass abzuschließen.
Da das Tier nicht alleine kaufbar ist, könntest du sogar sämtliche Kosten die durch nichts anderes gedeckt werden für das Pferd veranschlagen. Sprich sämtliche nicht genutzten Leistungen wären auf das Pferd umzulegen.
Sprich wenn man D3 bekommt aber nie spielt, musst du für die Einzelbetrachtung sogar die 50 Euro auf das Pferd aufrechnen.
Sobald jemand Monate aussetzt zu spielen, steigt der Preis für das Pferd um die nicht genutzte Spielzeit.
Aber du kannst in einer Kostenrechnung doch nicht einfach einen Punkt weglassen.
Wie heißt es so schön? Nichts im Leben ist kostenlos, außer der Tod. Und selbst der kostet das Leben.

Das sich der Jahrespass finanziell Lohnt ist schon der Tatsache geschuldet, das es sich bei Blizzard um ein Unternehmen mit Gewinnabsicht handelt.
Selbst ein Verlust durch dieses Geschäft ließe sich durch Abschreibungen kompensieren. Etwas zu beweisen, das ohnehin ersichtlich ist, hielt ich an dieser Stelle für nicht notwendig, sodass ich dies dementsprechend als Kostenrechnung ansah.


----------



## Der Papst (29. März 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> ach ich lunger doch nicht auf so versteckten englischen seiten rum,um mir da irgendwelche undercover news zu saugen.
> wenn da was dran wäre,würden schon ganz andere seiten solche news veröffentlichen.



ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich die Richtigkeit dieser Seite anzweifle, frage ich mich nach wie vor, WO genau da steht, dass WoW wieder zwei Mio Spieler verloren hat

Edit: habe es gefunden, aber du, Floppydrive, wirfst hier mit Informationen um dich, die von Ende 2011 sind, JEDER hier weiß schon längst, dass WoW zwei Mio Spieler verloren hat, aber du stellst es so dar, als hätten Sie SCHON WIEDER so viele Spieler verloren...


----------



## floppydrive (29. März 2012)

Die Daten sind vom 10.03.2012 wenn du keine Daten verfolgen kannst tut mir das leid


----------



## Eyora (29. März 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Die Daten sind vom 10.03.2012 wenn du keine Daten verfolgen kannst tut mir das leid



Die können doch gar keine Spieler mehr verlieren. Ich habe hier im Forum gelesen das WoW Tod ist.
So viele Leute können ja nicht irren.  
Daher spiele ich weiter auf mein Totes Spiel, das immer mehr Leute verliert und habe meinen Spaß mit den nicht mehr existierenden Servern und Bekanntschaften die ich ständig mache.  

Wie ermittelt diese Website ihre Zahlen? Eine offizielle Mitteilung von Seiten Blizzards wäre als Quelle besser.
Oho, diese Person vergibt Raitings für MMO'S nicht das wir dadurch in eine MMO-Krise rutschen. Also in der Grafik ist er noch auf Stand Ende 2011 mit über 10 Millionen aktiven Spielern. Wo steht denn das die seitdem wieder weniger geworden sind?


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. März 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Die Daten sind vom 10.03.2012 wenn du keine Daten verfolgen kannst tut mir das leid



Wo liest du das raus? Ich kann nur ein Diagramm finden, das einen Verlust von knapp 2 Millionen für den Zeitraum Herbst 2010 bis Ende 2011 anzeigt. Keine Zahlen für 2012.

Unter "Blizzard hat *aktuell schon wieder* 2 Millionen Spieler verloren" verstehe ich eine neuerliche Entwicklung. Und dazu konnte ich in deiner Quelle nichts finden.


----------



## captsharky (29. März 2012)

Wie Sie alle jammern nur weil Sie nicht die ersten sind..hihi

Aber das is mir grad egal... ich wollte nur wissen ob man definitiv vorher per mail eine Einladung bekommt ( mit Jahrespass)
oder *muss* man immer mal wieder schauen ? 

Is mir leider zuviel geflame hier im Thread deshalb habe ich nicht alles gelesen...sry

Also muss ich mich in den Battle Net Acc einloggen und wie/wo sehe ich das dann ? 

Eine genaue Ein/Anleitung wäre super nett..danke im vorraus


Sharky


----------



## Eyora (29. März 2012)

Du wartest bis Blizzard dir eine E-Mail schickt.
Dann gehst du in deinen Blizzard Account, und findest in deiner Spiele-verwaltung einen neuen Punkt. Aber erst wenn du die Mail bekommen hast.
Dort klickst du drauf und fängst an runterzuladen (denn du brauchst dafür ein anderes Spiel)und schon kannst du loslegen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. März 2012)

@captsharky



> *Wie erfahre ich, dass ich ausgewählt wurde?
> *Sobald ihr ausgewählt wurdet, schicken wir euch eine E-Mail. Allerdings möchten wir euch in diesem Zusammenhang vor Betrugsversuchen warnen...
> 
> Die einfachste Möglichkeit, sich von der Legitimität einer Einladungs-E-Mail zu überzeugen, ist, darin keine Links anzuklicken, sondern sich stattdessen in seinen Battle.net-Account einzuloggen und nachzusehen, ob dort die Betalizenz für Mists of Pandaria bereits hinzugefügt wurde.


----------



## Olaf74 (29. März 2012)

Leute, sehts doch einfach ein, Blizzard interessiert es nicht im geringsten, ob wir in die Beta wollen, die non-JPler haben einfach für die Vorrang, nach dem Motto "die JP'ler können ruhig warten udn kommen dann so nach 6-8 wochen vielleicht irgendwann drauf, die haben usn ja schon Geld eingebracht, also sind sie zweitrangig."

So sehe ich es jedenfalls.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. März 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich rede von dem Verlust von 12 Millionen auf 10 Millionen im Bereich von Anfang 2011 bis Ende 2011



Wie schon gesagt, unter "aktuell schon wieder" verstehe ich etwas anderes. Allein der Hinweis "Die Daten sind vom 10.03.12" suggeriert etwas aktuelleres, als die alten, längst bekannten Zahlen aus Blizzards Quartalsbericht (vom 09.02.2012). 

Im Zeitraum Anfang 2011 bis Ende 2011 sind es auch keine zwei Millionen. Aber um dich mal zu zitieren ..."wenn du keine Daten verfolgen kannst tut mir das leid"


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2012)

Weswegen regt ihr euch hier eigentlich auf? Das Floppydrive keinen Tonbandmitschnitt mit einem Vorstandsvorsitzenden liefern kann? Hallo?

2 Millionen Spieler in dem kurzen Zeitraum sind alarmierend, auch für Blizzard - daher ja u.a. die Aktion mit dem Jahrespass. Kriegt euch mal wieder ein. 

Ganz normale operative Maßnahme.


----------



## Derulu (29. März 2012)

Olaf74 schrieb:


> Leute, sehts doch einfach ein, Blizzard interessiert es nicht im geringsten, ob wir in die Beta wollen, die non-JPler haben einfach für die Vorrang, nach dem Motto "die JP'ler können ruhig warten udn kommen dann so nach 6-8 wochen vielleicht irgendwann drauf, die haben usn ja schon Geld eingebracht, also sind sie zweitrangig."
> 
> So sehe ich es jedenfalls.



Schön, dass du das so siehst, der Wahrheit entsprechen wird es aber vermutlich nicht. Vorrang haben IMMER Presse- und Medienvertreter, danach ausgewählte Gilden .... klar werden sie auch Nicht-Jahrespassinhaber bereits rein kommen (aber nicht vorrangig), schließlich ist es eine Beta und bei der braucht man so unterschiedliche System wie möglich, von den ganzen JP-Inhabern werden aber die wenigsten ihr PC-Profil im battle.net hochgeladen haben...


----------



## Shemichaza (29. März 2012)

Find es einfach nur Scheiße von Blizzard was die da abziehen dann hätten sie gleich reinschreiben können das es in Wellen geschickt wird, mich sind sie los und bin um 40€ Reicher die ich mir per Lastschriftwiderspruch wiedergeholt habe


----------



## Hamburgperle (29. März 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das Angebot richtet sich nur an diese Leute, oh behave. *Es gibt so viele "Wenigspieler" die es abgeschlossen haben weil es Diablo 3 obendrauf gibt. *Dazu muss man sagen das Blizzard zum Release vom Diablo 3 durch die Jahrepass nutzer trotzdem Geld für ein WoW Abo bekommt obwohl die Leute in Diablo 3 rumhängen und das wird bei vielen sicher 1-2 Monate sein.
> Ich habe extra geschrieben das ich die Gamecard nicht einbeziehe, lesen hilft mein Freund.
> Weiterhin können wir den Beta Zugang sowie das Pferd nicht so erfassen da sie nicht kaufbar sind und man so keinen Vergleich hat. Du willst einen angefangenen Monat abrunden, ok.
> 
> ...




Wenn Du nur einmal im Monat U-Bahn fährst, dir aber eine Monatskarte kaufst, was können die Verkehrsbetriebe dafür? 

Wenn die von Dir zitierten Wenigspieler zu blöd sind zu rechnen, tuts mir leid und Blizz wohl auch.

Und PS bei ebay gibt es die 2 Monatstickets für 16 - 17 Euro, wenn man nen bissl schaut und wenn man so wie ich halbjährlich zahlt, kostet es ca. 65 Euro im Halbjahr, so dass ich Gesamtkosten von ca. 130 Euro in einem Jahr habe und nicht 155 Euro (was eigentlich auch scheiss egal ist). Rechnet man nun den Wert des Diablo III mit 55 Euro (ich nehme hier mal Amazon als Referenz) habe ich Kosten von 75 Euro für ein Jahr WoW zocken und nen geschenktes Mount ... echt ne Riesenabzocke ... wir sollten die UNO informieren. (Ironie off)


----------



## Derulu (29. März 2012)

Kurzer Aufruf:

Benehmt euch bitte und beleidigt euch nicht gegenseitig


----------



## Olaf74 (29. März 2012)

Und nebenbei, ja ich hab das Beta-PC-Profil hochgeladen.


----------



## Derulu (29. März 2012)

Olaf74 schrieb:


> Und nebenbei, ja ich hab das Beta-PC-Profil hochgeladen.



Na dann passt das ja, wirst sicherlich in nicht allzu langer Zeit auch in die Beta kommen


----------



## Eyora (29. März 2012)

Olaf74 schrieb:


> Und nebenbei, ja ich hab das Beta-PC-Profil hochgeladen.



War das als JP-Nutzer auch nötig? Ich dachte wir wären unabhängig davon.


----------



## Derulu (29. März 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> War das als JP-Nutzer auch nötig? Ich dachte wir wären unabhängig davon.



Natürlich ist man davon unabhängig...aber schaden tut es sicherlich nicht...


----------



## Olaf74 (29. März 2012)

Und keiner weiss, ob Blizzard da snicht doch als Auswahlkriterium nimmt und alle ohen Profil zurück stellt?

So könnten sie Zahl der wartenden schnell drastisch reduzieren.

Ist aber, wie ich ausdrücklich sage, NUR EINE VERMUTUNG und keine Behauptung oder ähnliches.


----------



## captsharky (29. März 2012)

danke für die Informationen.

Dann warte ich mal auf die Mail.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag

Sharky


----------



## Olaf74 (30. März 2012)

2. Invite-Welle is raus (ZWEITE WOhlgemerkt!!!!!) NUR USA!!!!! EU Wurde erneut ignoriert


----------



## Nøstrømø (30. März 2012)

Was regt ihr euch denn so auf ? 

Hattet ihr vor WoW zu quitten in nächster Zeit ? Wolltet ihr ne Sommerpause einlegen und den Account einfrieren ?
Wenn nicht, dann braucht ihr nicht rummeckern, denn ihr hättet die Kohle ohne den JP doch genauso an Blizz überwiesen.

Mein 6-Monats-Abo läuft seit ewig ohne Unterbrechung, ich freu mich das ich das Geld für D3 gespart habe, das Pony find ich zum Beispiel Pothässlich, soll ich jetzt auch flamen, dass ich lieber nen anderes will.

Ich würde mir gerne auch die Beta angucken und das werde ich auch, früher oder später. Na und, lieber spät als nie. 

in diesem Sinne, weniger aufregen mehr spielen


----------



## Angrimssohn (30. März 2012)

*100,000 Annual Pass Invites On Their Way*
  Originally Posted by *Blizzard* (Blue Tracker / Official Forums)  We appreciate that everyone who signed up for the Annual Pass is genuinely excited about seeing the new content and helping us test it for release. We definitely want to get all Annual Pass holders into the beta test as soon as humanly (and technologically) possible.

To do so, we need to make sure that our new systems remain stable as we add players. If we let everyone in at the exact same time, we risk damaging the stability of the service, and then no one would be able to play. We can’t let everyone in at the same time; however, all Annual Pass holders will be invited before any opt-ins.

We’re in the process of sending 100,000 invites to Annual Pass holders, and we recommend keeping an eye on your email and Battle.net account for an invite to come explore Pandaria.

Rest assured that we WILL get all of our Annual Pass holders into the beta test. Thank you for the passion and support you’ve shown for the game, and please be patient with us as we continue driving hard toward finishing up Mists of Pandaria and getting it into your hands as quickly as possible.


Also es bewegt sich wieder was^^


----------



## Angrimssohn (30. März 2012)

Olaf74 schrieb:


> 2. Invite-Welle is raus (ZWEITE WOhlgemerkt!!!!!) NUR USA!!!!! EU Wurde erneut ignoriert



Naja... Ob die EU ignoriert wurde wage ich mal zu bezweifeln...... Denke eher die Wellen kommen Zeitversetzt... War bei der ersten Welle doch auch so..


----------



## Noktavius (30. März 2012)

Ach wirklich Olaf? Deswegen wurde auch im EU Forum die gleiche Meldung gepostet weil EU übergangen wurde? Das würde wohl kaum da gepostet werden wenn es nur für US gelten würde! Oder steht davon was in der Meldung? Einfach ma abwarten und Tee trinken! Immer diese Schwarzmalerei!


----------



## Fedaykin (30. März 2012)

Meine Güte was geht denn hier ab?

Worüber diskutieren wir hier eigentlich? Darüber, dass ein! Forenteilnehmer ein wenig motzig ist, dass er leider erst zwei Wochen nach offiziellem Beta-Start dabei sein kann? Das ist es? Das ist der Grund? Deshalb wird über die ominöse "frag einen Anwalt" Seite eine Anfrage gestellt? Diese Anfragen sind auch noch kostenpflichtig, d.h. der Forenteilnehmer hat auch noch dafür gezahlt. 

Also wenn dies wirklich das einzige Problem des Forenteilnehmers ist, kann er sich glücklich schätzen.

Mir fällt zu unserem TE wirklich nichts mehr ein. Bin sprachlos über solch ein Verhalten...sprachlos.


----------



## Yinj (30. März 2012)

Wird doch schon besser


----------



## Angrimssohn (30. März 2012)

Sehe ich auch so ....  Gehen ja jetzt gerade erst mal in die 2te Beta-woche..


Für alle die Aggro sind.

lauscht diesem Track und überlegt mal ob es wirklich wichtig ist sich über einen noch nicht erhaltenen Beta-Zugang aufzuregen---

Kollektiv Turmstrasse


----------



## lord just (30. März 2012)

Immer wieder dieses leidige Thema. In der Werbung sowie im Vertrag den man mit dem Abschluss des Jahrespasses eingegangen ist, war nie explizit die Rede davon, dass man sofort Zugang bekommt sondern nur einen garantierten Platz, wenn die Beta Online geht. Man kann sich also zu 100% sicher sein, dass man einen Beta Platz bekommen hat und irgendwann dann auch spielen kann. Des weiteren steht auch im Vertrag, dass die Boni sich noch ändern können und durch ähnliche Urteile vor Gericht könnte Blizzard sogar hingehen und vielen Leuten einfach keinen Betazugang zu MOP geben sondern einfach zur nächsten Erweiterung, da es einerseits Blizzard frei steht Boni durch gleichwertige Boni auszutauschen und in der Werbung sowie dem Vertrag immer nur die Rede vom nächsten WOW Add-On war und das kann ja genau so gut das nächste sein was dann in 1-2 Jahren erscheint.

Beim Jahrespass bezahlt man in erster Linie den Zugang zum ganz normalen WOW und alles andere sind nur Bonis. Bei der Vorstellung und der Werbung wurde auch Diablo 3 als der Bonus gezeigt, der einen überzeugen soll, dass man den Jahrespass abschließt. Des Weiteren frage ich mich, wie sich die Leute das mit der Beta überhaupt vorstellen. Es gibt momentan 4 Betaserver. 2x USA, 1x EU und 1x Korea. Laut Blizzard gibt es mehr als 1 mio Leute die den Jahrespass abgeschlossen haben, was sehr viel mehr Leute sind als anfangs geplant. Würde man alle gleichzeitig für die Beta freigeben, dann wäre Chaos vorprogrammiert. Schon jetzt gab und gibt es in der Beta Probleme, weil zu viele Leute im selben Gebiet sind. Es ist und bleibt ein Betatest und Blizzard macht das ganze nicht aus Spaß. In der ersten Einladungswelle waren in erster Linie die Presse, sehr bekannte, aktive WOW Spieler (die sehr viel theoretisches Wissen über die Klassen haben), einige erfolgreiche Gilden (z.B. Vodka aus den USA), einige bekannte Add-On Autoren (auch wenn die Add-On Schnittstelle momentan noch deaktiviert ist) sowie dann der Rest bestehend aus Leuten die den Jahrespass abgeschlossen haben.

Es ist für Blizzard besonders in der Anfangsphase wichtig, dass sie viel, brauchbares Feedback bekommen. Die Presse weiß, was nötig ist um später eine gute Wertung zu bekommen, die bekannten Spieler kennen ihre Klasse in und auswendig und können genau sagen wo man drehen muss um das Balancing zu verbessern, erfolgreiche Gilden können das beste Feedback zu Instanzen und Raids geben und Add-On Autoren kennen sich so gut mit WOW aus, dass sie auch besser sagen können wo es hakt. Wer von den Jahrespassinhabern kann denn überhaupt nützliches Feedback geben? Wie viele der Leute die schon jetzt einen Zugang haben und vielleicht einen Blog haben oder einen Stream geben überhaupt Feedback?

Ich denke viele glauben das Betatesten nur Spielen und Spaß ist aber in Wirklichkeit ist es viel Arbeit, wenn man den Entwicklern helfen möchte. In den Betas zu Classic, BC und WOTLK hab ich mehr Zeit damit verbracht über das Bugreport Tool und die Betaforen Fehler zu melden, Vorschläge zu machen usw. als wirklich zu spielen. Auch als Betatester für Atari (bezahlte Arbeit) hab ich mehr Zeit damit verbracht Berichte zu schreiben und zu versuchen Bugs zu reproduzieren.


----------



## Eyora (30. März 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Meine Güte was geht denn hier ab?
> 
> Worüber diskutieren wir hier eigentlich? Darüber, dass ein! Forenteilnehmer ein wenig motzig ist, dass er leider erst zwei Wochen nach offiziellem Beta-Start dabei sein kann? Das ist es? Das ist der Grund? Deshalb wird über die ominöse "frag einen Anwalt" Seite eine Anfrage gestellt? Diese Anfragen sind auch noch kostenpflichtig, d.h. der Forenteilnehmer hat auch noch dafür gezahlt.
> 
> ...



Du hast das gesamte Thema falsch verstanden. Die Beta ist nur der vorgeschobene Grund im Endeffekt diskutieren wir über die menschliche Unzulänglichkeit.
In den den wunderbarsten Fassetten, sowie über deutsche tugenden. Wir tarnen das ganze nur als belanglose und sinnlose Diskussion über einen (in wahrheit recht unbedeutenden) Beta-Zugang.

@Nøstrømø:

Wie kann man den bitte das Pferd nicht mögen? Ich finde es absolut spitze.


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. März 2012)

Ich kann euch nur allen raten, täglich bei eurer Accountverwaltung im Battlenet vorbeizuschauen. Ich habe keine Mail von Blizzard bekommen (nein, auch nicht dem Spamfilter o.Ä. zum Opfer gefallen) und habe seit heute den Betazugang (JP)


----------



## DeusPayne (30. März 2012)

Also in den FAQs stand und steht ganz klar wie die BETA Einladung abläuft.
Sollte man halt lesen bevor man das abschließt.


----------



## RTruthBHV (31. März 2012)

> Yesterday’s 100,000 Annual Pass-holder beta-test invites ran through the night, and we’re still in the process of notifying the invitees by email. Those selected for yesterday’s wave of invites should all have the Mists of Pandaria beta client available for download through Battle.net account management, and they should all receive the email notification by end of day today. If the beta client shows up for you in Battle.net account management, you don’t need to wait for the email in order to download the client and begin testing.
> 
> We’re off to a solid start with the beta test, and things are looking good in terms of realm stability, so we’re ready to invite another wave of Annual Pass holders. A second wave of invites is going out to 100,000 more Annual Pass holders today, starting right now.
> 
> If you’re added in this or any subsequent wave, access to the beta client will show up in Battle.net account management as discussed above. Please check there today and tomorrow, as today’s wave of invites will be processing throughout the day and likely into early tomorrow morning. Notification emails will also be going out, but again, no need to wait for the email if the beta client is available to you through Battle.net account management.


 
Bashiok eben im US Forum!


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2012)

Verdammt nun muss ich mir das auch noch installieren.


----------



## Vyren (31. März 2012)

Die älteren Accounts werden vor den neueren Accounts eingeladen...

Heißt...

7 - 6,5 Acc's - Förster!
6,5 - 5 Acc's - Sec
4,5 - 2 Acc's Third
und danach halt so weiter

Warte auch noch auf meinen Inv obwohl ich ca. 5 Jahre dabei bin ^^
Aber die Zeit vergeht wenn du nicht nur in WoW oder auf der eu.battl.net site rumhängst...

Cheers!

&#8364;dit: Hier mal ein Auszug der AGB / Pandaria Information auf der eu.battle.net site


World of Warcraft &#8211; Jahrespass

[...]In welcher Welle ein Jahrespass-Spieler seine Einladung zur Beta erhält ist abhängig vom Alter seines Accounts &#8211;
Spieler, deren Accounts länger existieren werden früher eingeladen.[...]


----------



## Olaf74 (31. März 2012)

Wo anders hiess es gerad, es zählt nicht wie lange der Account selbst besteht sondern wie lange er AKTIV Bezahlt wurde an einem Stück.


----------



## Noktavius (31. März 2012)

Dann wäre ich jez nich drin Olaf! Hab seit Anfang Account aber mit vielen und auch langen Pausen und hab meinen Zugang seit heute oder heute Nacht! Man weiß sowieso nich was man glauben soll daher einfach abwarten und immer ma gucken!


----------



## Calinna (31. März 2012)

Olaf74 schrieb:


> Wo anders hiess es gerad, es zählt nicht wie lange der Account selbst besteht sondern wie lange er AKTIV Bezahlt wurde an einem Stück.



Das stimmt so nicht.
Mein Partner spielt seit Ende 2005 oder Anfang 2006. Ich spiele seit Mitte 2007. Den Jahrespass haben wir gleichzeitig abgeschlossen. Diverse WoW-Pausen (und damit keine Bezahlung des Accounts) haben wir gemeinsam gemacht. Nach der letzten Pause haben wir gemeinsam wieder angefangen.
Trotzdem hat er bereits einen Zugang und ich noch nicht. Kann in dem Fall nur daran liegen, dass er einfach ca. 1 Jahr früher zu spielen begonnen hat.

BTW: Etwas blöd finde ich es schon, dass bei Spieler-Paaren einer einen Zugang bekommt und der andere noch warten muss.
Mein Partner hat daher Beta-Verbot verordnet bekommen, bis ich meinen Zugang auch habe ;-)


----------



## justblue (31. März 2012)

Nachdem die zweite Betaeinladungswelle rausgegangen ist, ist folgendes passiert:

-) Einloggen war mehrere Stunden lang nicht möglich.
-) Im Startgebiet gings zu wie bei einem Schlussverkauf mit einem 90%-Nachlass. Als ich dorthin teleportiert wurde, dachte ich zuerst, ich wäre in einem neuen Teil einer Hauptstadt, so ging es dort zu.
-) Dementsprechend gab es auch keine Questmobs. Nicht einmal dort, wo es früher noch massig gegeben hat. Ich hätte nackt durchspazieren können und es wäre mir nichts passiert.

Ich hoffe, es wird bald mal ein zweiter europäischer Server aufgemacht, denn es ist kein Unterschied ob man nicht spielen kann, weil man keinen Zugang hat, oder ob man nicht spielen kann, weil alle einen Zugang haben.


----------



## Eyora (31. März 2012)

Jetzt schlägt es aber dreizehn. Erst maosern das man keinen Zugang bekommt, und das man mit einer Million gleichzeitig spielen möchte.
Und sich dann beschweren, das es kein angenehmes Spielen ist, wenn man nur mit einem Zehntel zusammen startet.

Es ist eine Beta. Daher wird es wohl keine zusätzlichen Server geben. Eine Beta dient dem testen eines Spieles, das noch in der Entwicklung ist, und nicht dem Spielspaß. Den kann man erwarten wenn das Spiel im Laden erhältlich ist.
Momentan darfst du testen, und Berichte schreiben, was zu verbessern wäre. Die Server sind bewusst überlastet, um den Gau zu simulieren.

Hilf den Entwicklern indem du inhalte und Fehler aufzeigst, zu etwas anderem ist eine Beta nicht da.

Und wieso sollten Paare bevorzugt werden?


----------



## Poison-Yvi (31. März 2012)

Calinna schrieb:


> BTW: Etwas blöd finde ich es schon, dass bei Spieler-Paaren einer einen Zugang bekommt und der andere noch warten muss.
> Mein Partner hat daher Beta-Verbot verordnet bekommen, bis ich meinen Zugang auch habe ;-)



Woher soll Blizz wissen wer zusammengehört?
Also ich musste sowas nie angeben und ein gleicher Nachname ist wohl kaum ein Indiz.


----------



## puzzelmörder (31. März 2012)

Geil geil und einfach nur geil. 

Die leute meckern das sie keinen Betainvite für MoP direkt nach Betastart bekommen trotz Jahrespass. *war eigentlich klar das nicht alle direkt dürfen
Dann sind se dran mit den Wellen und meckern darüber das die Gebiete überlaufen sind und zu wneig Server vorhanden sind für die Massen. * türlich wenn 100k pro Welle sich auf 5 Server verteilen sollen

Ingame ist das Geschrei sogar noch größer was ich nur zum Lachen finde. Gab sogar einige die über unfertige Animationen und Bugs gemeckert haben. xD


Leute es ist eine Beta und flüssiges spielen nicht das Ziel. Es sollen Fehler gefunden werden! 

Ich persönlich hatte nach 15min im Startgebiet schon wieder vor Augen warum WoW so dermassen unattraktiv geworden ist. Nicht wegen dem Game sondern der Com die einfach nur total Schizo ist. 
Ich will das das und das und am besten sofort und wehe es funktioniert nicht gleich so wie es soll. So viel Geflame wie in 5min Chat zusehen war findet man in anderen MMOs nicht nach 1 Jahr. xD

Das was ich vom game bisher gesehen hab war unerwartet nett. xD


----------



## Todbringer93 (31. März 2012)

Calinna schrieb:


> BTW: Etwas blöd finde ich es schon, dass bei Spieler-Paaren einer einen Zugang bekommt und der andere noch warten muss.
> Mein Partner hat daher Beta-Verbot verordnet bekommen, bis ich meinen Zugang auch habe ;-)



Dann finde ich solltet ihr gar keine Invites bekommen, Blizz kann niemals herausfinden, wer zusammenlebt oder so und wenn er den Beta-Invite nun auch nichtmal nutzt, sollte er wieder entzogen werden, denn bei sovielen die krankhaft dahinter her sind (ich gottseidank nicht) ist es unverschämt einen Invite zu bekommen und rumliegen zu lassen. Das gleiche Problem gibt es aber sicherlich auch mit den ganzen Leuten die den Jahrespass nur wegen D3 abgeschlossen haben und nicht für die Beta, die nun aber dafür ausgewählt wurden und nix damit anzufangen wissen, während andere, wie gesagt, sehnsüchtig auf nen Invite warten.
Naja ungerecht war die Welt schon immer


----------



## Totebone (31. März 2012)

Calinna schrieb:


> BTW: Etwas blöd finde ich es schon, dass bei Spieler-Paaren einer einen Zugang bekommt und der andere noch warten muss.
> Mein Partner hat daher Beta-Verbot verordnet bekommen, bis ich meinen Zugang auch habe ;-)



Und warum spielst du nich einfach mit seinem Account ein bisschen Beta?


----------



## Maror der Superschami (31. März 2012)

Totebone schrieb:


> Und warum spielst du nich einfach mit seinem Account ein bisschen Beta?



Weil sie sicherlich zusammen spielen wollen?


----------



## Suki2000 (31. März 2012)

Also mein Account ist durchweg Aktiv Bezahlt gewesen obwohl ich 2 Rücklastschriften am selben Tag wo es angegeben war wieder Bezahlt habe.


----------



## Redoran (1. April 2012)

Grml hab grad ne mail bekommen das man "leider" nicht alle Jahrespass Inhaber in die Beta einladen könne da die Server überfüllt sind..
Desweiteren meinte Blizz das wir als Entschädigung dafür ein "Legendary Pet" ingame mit MoP bekommen..


----------



## Weaked (1. April 2012)

Redoran schrieb:


> Grml hab grad ne mail bekommen das man "leider" nicht alle Jahrespass Inhaber in die Beta einladen könne da die Server überfüllt sind..
> Desweiteren meinte Blizz das wir als Entschädigung dafür ein "Legendary Pet" ingame mit MoP bekommen..



APRIL APRIL


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. April 2012)

heino27 schrieb:


> Ob Blizzard sich das erlauben sollte, wenn man die Nutzerzahlen und die auf die Aktion folgende negative Presse denkt, bleibt fraglich.


wie es niemanden außer dich interessiert, ich hab noch nirgends schlechte presse zum thema gesehen.

server wurden gestartet, ausgewählte leuten durften anteste. sie scheinen stabil also hat blizz jetzt alle 12-24h 100k von 1 mio eingeladen. in 2-3 tagen dürften alle raufkönnen die wollen


----------



## Totebone (1. April 2012)

Maror schrieb:


> Weil sie sicherlich zusammen spielen wollen?



Ich glaube das hier sehr viele nicht hinter den Sinn einer Beta kommen. Es geht hier nich darum das ihr einfach schonma ein bisschen MoP spielen dürft um nur Spaß zu haben. Ihr sollt Bugs finden und DInge bewerten und dadurch für eine Verbesserung des Endproduktes sorgen. Das scheinen viele zu vergessen.


----------



## ichigoleader (1. April 2012)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hier sehr viele nicht hinter den Sinn einer Beta kommen. Es geht hier nich darum das ihr einfach schonma ein bisschen MoP spielen dürft um nur Spaß zu haben. Ihr sollt Bugs finden und DInge bewerten und dadurch für eine Verbesserung des Endproduktes sorgen. Das scheinen viele zu vergessen.



Ich habe ziemlich das selbe vor 10 Seiten geschrieben, das immer noch diskutiert wird amüsiert mich einerseits und auf der anderen Seite muss ich leider Facepalmen das es so viele nicht verstehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2012)

Aktuell kann man sowieso kaum testen....

4 Server für die aktuelle Spieleranzahl ist einfach zu wenig.

Gefühlte 200.000 Pandaren im Startgebiet, war aber zu erwarten, solange die 85+ Gebiete nicht aktiv sind.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Eine Beta dient dem testen eines Spieles, das noch in der Entwicklung ist, und nicht dem Spielspaß.





puzzelmörder schrieb:


> Leute es ist eine Beta und flüssiges spielen nicht das Ziel. Es sollen Fehler gefunden werden!





Totebone schrieb:


> Es geht hier nich darum das ihr einfach schonma ein bisschen MoP spielen dürft um nur Spaß zu haben.



Ne ne ne. Ihr habt da was falsch verstanden.
Eine Beta dient dazu, 20 Sekunden nach Hochfahren der Server einzuloggen, "FIRST!" zu schreien und zwei Wochen nach Release über den durchgekauten Content zu meckern. Stand ja schließlich nichts von überfüllten Servern und Bugs in der Jahrespasswerbung  

Nun ja, hoffen wir auf einen großen Anteil Beta-Tester, die tatsächlich Bugs, holprige Questlinien oder sonstigen Sand im Getriebe melden und nicht nur das Buffed-Forum füllen.


----------



## Thamann (1. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aktuell kann man sowieso kaum testen....
> 
> 4 Server für die aktuelle Spieleranzahl ist einfach zu wenig.
> 
> Gefühlte 200.000 Pandaren im Startgebiet, war aber zu erwarten, solange die 85+ Gebiete nicht aktiv sind.



Es ist 20 nach 3


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2012)

Ja, so war das auf dem koreanischen Server bei mir auch 

Obwohl der der auf "Niedrig" steht, geht da *nichts*


----------



## Zwizazadera (1. April 2012)

Ich spiele WoW seit Classic Beta also 7 Jahre.
Und ich hab am Freitag meine Beta Einladung bekommen.
Reg ich mich deswegen auf? NEIN!!!

Wartet ab dann kommt sie schon.


Tschuuuu


----------



## Thamann (1. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, so war das auf dem koreanischen Server bei mir auch
> 
> Obwohl der der auf "Niedrig" steht, geht da *nichts*



Jop hab direkt den Server gewechselt und aufm "Eu" war es nicht besser


----------



## Eyora (1. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ne ne ne. Ihr habt da was falsch verstanden.
> Eine Beta dient dazu, 20 Sekunden nach Hochfahren der Server einzuloggen, "FIRST!" zu schreien und zwei Wochen nach Release über den durchgekauten Content zu meckern. Stand ja schließlich nichts von überfüllten Servern und Bugs in der Jahrespasswerbung
> 
> Nun ja, hoffen wir auf einen großen Anteil Beta-Tester, die tatsächlich Bugs, holprige Questlinien oder sonstigen Sand im Getriebe melden und nicht nur das Buffed-Forum füllen.


Es war einmal ein Spieler der meinte:

"Manchmal hat man aber auch ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Dank dir vielmals für die Hilfe. Ich hätte doch glatt meinen Beta-Zugang ungenutzt gelassen.

Ist aber ein schönes Gefühl wenn bei einem der Groschen fällt.   

So na dann:

Buh, so eine Abzocke, was für ein Betrug jetzt habe ich das Startgebiet durch und nichts mehr zu tun. Außerdem bin ich nicht alleine mit lauter Elite-Zockern, die genauso hart drauf sind wie ich. Das Spiel ist sowieso mist, vor 50 Jahren war das alles viel besser, da musste ich noch mit meiner Chat antwort 5km durch den Schnee warten, und wenn man pech hatte war der Gamemaster nicht mal zu hause. Ich kündige meinen WoW Account...."

 (und wenn er nicht gestorben ist dann wettert er noch heute) 

P.S.: Ich glaube ich habe die Aussagen meiner Großmutter, mit Aussagen von Vanilla-Spielern vermischt..., mal schauen ob ihr herausfindet wo, ich hab es selbst erst zu spät bemerkt.


----------



## Olaf74 (1. April 2012)

Die ersten beiden 85+ Gebiete sind zugänglich.


----------



## StarBlight (1. April 2012)

Wollte mal ganz dezent auf meinen Livestream hinweisen (Wenn es nicht erlaubt ist, einfach entfernen). Ab 19 Uhr streame ich das Pandaren-Startgebiet und schaue mir den Mönch an. Die Adresse für den Stream ist: http://starblight.de/beta/blog/?page_id=1295


----------



## Pararius (2. April 2012)

Man verzeihe mir, dass ich zu faul zum übersetzen bin.
Schon interessant wie sich alles ändert:

Blizzcon [1]: "you will get guaranteed access into the next world of warcraft expansion *beta when it goes life*."

Erster Beitrag zum Jahrespass auf der  WoW-Homepage [2]: "Get a guaranteed spot in the beta test for the next World of Warcraft expansion (*at a time to be announced in the future*)."

Beta FAQ auf der WoW-Homepage[3]: "We'll be inviting Annual Pass holders based on several factors, _including how long your World of Warcraft account has been active_ *and when you signed up for the Annual Pass*."

Englischer Support Artikel [4]: "those whose accounts *have been active the longest* will be invited first."

Deutscher Support Artikel [5]: "Spieler, deren Accounts *länger existieren* werden früher eingeladen."

Erstmal ist natürlich interessant, dass der deutsche Support Artikel genauer ist als der englische."aktiv sein" ist im Gegensatz zu "existieren" recht schwammig.

Aber sofern die Informationen in den beiden Support Artikel stimmen und nicht Teil eines bösen Aprilscherzes sind, ist es wohl nicht mehr entscheidend wann man den Jahrespass abgeschlossen hat, sondern nur noch das Erstellungsdatum des Accounts. Man hat somit den einzigen fairen Faktor heimlich, still und leise über Bord geworfen. "First come, first serverd", aufgeteilt in Wellen, ist in solchen Fällen eigentlich immer die fairste, wirtschaftliche Methode.  
Alle gleichzeitig, wäre noch eine Stufe fairer, aber nicht wirtschaftlich/sinnvoll. Da es nur ~10% der WoW-Spieler sind, steht die technische Umsetzbarkeit außer Frage - auch wenn die Login-Server wohl unter der Last für eine gewisse Zeit ihren Dienst verweigern würden.
---
Fazit:

Anstatt also zum ersten sechstel zu gehören, welches Zutritt bekommt, kann ich mich nun darauf einstellen zum dritten oder vierten sechstel zu gehören. "Ich bin nicht erfreut!", ist da gerade die freundlichste Formulierung, die mir dazu einfällt.

Links:
[1] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovVAdoycwcM
[2] http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/blog/3170106/Sign_Up_for_the_World_of_Warcraft_Annual_Pass_and_Get_Diablo_III_Free-21_10_2011#blog
[3] http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/blog/3887974/Mists_of_Pandaria%E2%84%A2_Beta_Opt-in_and_FAQ_-21_03_2012#blog
[4] http://eu.battle.net/support/en/blog/3904165
[5] http://eu.battle.net/support/de/blog/3904166


----------



## Hardfanatix (2. April 2012)

hab da mal ne frage ich habe bis jetzt keine mail für die beta bekommen aber einloggen kann ich mich und sehe die server is das normal oder bin ich doch schon freigeschaltet?
gruss


----------



## Fedaykin (2. April 2012)

Meine Güte, worüber diskutieren wir hier eigentlich? Darüber, dass einige von euch ggf. erst 2 bis 3 Wochen nach dem offiziellen Start in die Beta gelassen werden? Und darüber beschwert ihr euch? entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, aber wie armselig ist das?

Leider ist Blizzard an eurem unreifen, kindischen Verhalten Schuld. Blizzard lässt mittlerweile nahezu jeden in die Beta, dank Jahrespass. Wieder einmal haben die Spieler das bekommen was sie wollten....wie so oft. Und was ist die logische Verknüpfung eines klassischen WoW Spielers der immer alles bekommt was er will? Genau, er will mehr und ist mit dem was er hat nie zufrieden.

Wie ein kleines Kind, welches mit seiner Mutter an der Kasse steht und nach einem Schokoriegel schreit. Das Kind, also die Spieler, schreien so lange bis die Mutter einwilligt und den Schokoriegel kauft...ein zweites, ein drittes und auch ein viertes mal. Doch das Kind wird nie zufrieden sein, im Gegenteil, es wird frecher, forscher und gemeiner mit der Zeit.

Ihr müsst wirklich keine Probleme in eurem Leben haben, dass ihr euch hierüber Gedanken macht.....



Hardfanatix schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage ich habe bis jetzt keine mail für die beta bekommen aber einloggen kann ich mich und sehe die server is das normal oder bin ich doch schon freigeschaltet?
> gruss




Ich würde erstmal einen Anwalt konsultieren und eine zivilrechtliche Klage gegen Activision Blizzard anregen....geht ja garnicht..


----------



## Cavulon (2. April 2012)

Das einzige was mich wirklich aufregt, ist, dass viele, die einen Beta-Zugang haben scheinbar keine Ahnung haben, was eine Beta ist.... Man merkt in-game, dass viele denken, sie wären die ersten die MoP spielen dürften und somit den ganzen Spielinhalt als erste sehen...ans Fehler melden oder sogar drauf achten wird nicht gedacht. Also an alle, die grad ein bisschen heulen, atmet tief ein und fragt euch: Wollt ihr wirklich die Beta als TESTSPIELER spielen, oder wollt ihr einfach nur die ersten sein die alles sehen?
Ich hab mir den Jahrespass wegen D3 geholt und war 1x in der Beta drin. Da ich aber meine Erfahrungen noch von der Cata-Beta hatte und wusste, wie ärgerlich es ist, wenn man dann zur Veröffentlichung des Add-Ons schon viele Sachen kennt, verzichte ich diesmal. Und natürlich aus besagtem 1. Grund, denn das Geschrei im Chat ist unerträglich.


----------



## ichigoleader (2. April 2012)

Vote for: logische Betaerklärung und close eines Mods ich hab das schon auf Seite 5 oder 6 geschrieben und mehrere nach mir aber keiner kapierts.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Vote for: logische Betaerklärung und close ..



Dann ploppen fünf neue Threads auf.
Ignoriere diesen Thread hier einfach und gut. Ich finds allerdings recht unterhaltsam hier ;-)


----------



## Xidish (2. April 2012)

@ ichigoleader

Du brauchst jetzt aber auch nich alle paar Posts nur schreiben, daß Du es schonmal gepostet hast!
Hier ist doch eh fast jeder Post dasselbe.
Und hätten Mods es gewollt, wäre schon längst geschlossen worden.


----------



## Eyora (2. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dann ploppen fünf neue Threads auf.
> Ignoriere diesen Thread hier einfach und gut. Ich finds allerdings recht unterhaltsam hier ;-)



Geb ich dir Recht.

@ichigoleader:

Hab mich schon gefragt ob es möglich ist via Link auf vorherige Antworten zu verweisen. ;P

@Cavulon :

Du machst den selben Fehler wie ich ihn gemacht habe. Aufgeraucht hat allerdings vor ein paar Posts (für Leute wie uns) erklärt, wozu eine Beta wirklich dient.
Ich lief da auch sehr sehr blind durch die Gegend aber seitdem ich weiß worauf es ankommt habe ich direkt die Beta installiert, durchgespielt, einen Spam Server installiert, der Blizzard alle 3 Millisekunden eine Mail schreibt, das ich mich langweile, und ein Programm installiert, das alle Spieler als unfähige Noobs beschimpft, die in der Who-Liste zu finden sind, um ihnen mitzuteilen wie toll ich bin, und das WoW Tod ist, denn ich (der Überspieler, der zu unrecht nicht als Gott angebetet wird) habe WoW bis ende des Jahres durch, und mehr zählt nicht...
Oh doch, vor 50 Jahren war WoW besser.

Es ist richtig lustig sich in eine solche Denkweise weise hinein zu begeben, diese Phantasie könnte man interessant weiterspinnen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Aufgeraucht hat allerdings vor ein paar Posts (für Leute wie uns) erklärt, wozu eine Beta wirklich dient.



Ich sehe, ich konnte dich von deinem Irrglaube abbringen


----------



## Stevesteel (2. April 2012)

Ich spiele nun sein einigen Tagen die Beta und habe schon so einige Bugs an Blizzard gemeldet, einer muss es doch machen


----------



## Fedaykin (2. April 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun sein einigen Tagen die Beta und habe schon so einige Bugs an Blizzard gemeldet, einer muss es doch machen



Sehr gut, ich dachte ich wäre der einzige


----------



## Eyora (2. April 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun sein einigen Tagen die Beta und habe schon so einige Bugs an Blizzard gemeldet, einer muss es doch machen



Es ist ein hässlicher Planet ein Bug-Planet. Gut das wir euch als Troopers haben. Sonst bekommen wir noch ein unfertige Spiel.


----------



## zampata (2. April 2012)

Sir, Ja Sir!

Das musste mal gesagt werden.

BTC: 

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/World-of-Warcraft-Abo-%28Jahrespass%29-Beta-Zugang-__f179553.html
Ist für den ein oder anderen vielleicht interessant.

Gibts irgendwelche Infos über die nächsten Invitewellen?
Am WoEnd gabs relativ viele Infos über die 3 Wellen aber dann nix mehr


----------



## Eyora (2. April 2012)

zampata schrieb:


> Sir, Ja Sir!
> 
> Das musste mal gesagt werden.
> 
> ...




Kennen wir schon, wir alle drei Seiten gepostet, wer 38€ bezahlt um eine nicht rechtsverbindliche Empfehlung zu erhalten ist die eine Sache, eine Klage fand scheinbar noch nicht statt, zumindest ist nichts bekannt.
Das der Anwalt die Beta anrechnen möchte, finde ich super, frage mich nach welchem Mass das behandelt werden soll. Ein Teilbetrag des Addons da es noch nicht vollständig ist???? Das möchte ich nicht bemessen müssen, abgesehen davon das gar kein Schaden entstanden ist.
Und der Anwalt meint das die Werbung rechtsverbindlich ist... kenne ich anders. Aber der Anwalt ist der Experte.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Aber der Anwalt ist der Experte.


Aber von Expertentum lassen wir uns doch nicht beeindrucken  

Siehe hier: Werbung nicht immer verbindlich (Amtsgericht München)


----------



## Eyora (2. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Aber von Expertentum lassen wir uns doch nicht beeindrucken
> 
> Siehe hier: Werbung nicht immer verbindlich (Amtsgericht München)



So ein mist das man diese Fälle nicht kommentieren kann auf der Anwalts-Seite, wüsste jetzt zu gerne was der Anwalt dazu sagt.
Grandioser Fund.


----------



## Xidish (2. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Siehe hier: Werbung nicht immer verbindlich (Amtsgericht München)


Klasse Beispiel!  
Den Text sollte sich so manch einer durchlesen, der in Erwägung zieht,
Blizzard wegen der Jahrespasswerbung zu verklagen!


----------



## Pararius (2. April 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Meine Güte, worüber diskutieren wir hier eigentlich? Darüber, dass einige von euch ggf. erst 2 bis 3 Wochen nach dem offiziellen Start in die Beta gelassen werden? Und darüber beschwert ihr euch? entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, aber wie armselig ist das?



Würdest du dich nicht auch beschweren, wenn du bspw. ein Album kaufst und dann festellen muss, dass bei anderen, die im gleichen Laden das gleiche Album gekauft haben, mehr Tracks drauf sind als bei dir, obwohl es beim Kauf nicht ersichtlich war, dass Zahl der Tracks abhängig von gewissen Bedingungen unterschiedlich ist und diese Bedingungen regelmäßig geändert werden. (Siehe: voheriger Beitrag)

Der Wert einer Beta definiert für die meisten Spieler sich über den Zeitpunkt, zu dem sie zugelassen werden, und über die Zeitspanne, die sie diese Nutzen dürfen. Jeder, der später zu dieser Zugelassen wird, bekommt also eine geringere Gegenleistung als jemand, der früher zugelassen wird. Bei einer Beta, die für den einzelnen nicht zeitlich Begrenzt ist, addieren sich die beiden Faktoren sogar auf.

Es ist daher nur logisch, dass Blizzard allen Jahrespassbesitzern so zeitnah wie nur möglch Zugang zur Beta gewähren müsste. Und selbst das ist schon ein Zugeständnis an Blizzard, denn moralisch richtig wäre es eigentlich nur gewesen, dass alle Jahrespassbesitzer gleichzeitig in die Beta gelassen wären, wie auch das ürsprüngliche Versprechen lautete. 
Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht die Lüge, dass dies technisch unmöglich wäre, rein technisch funktioniert es auf den Live-Servern schließlich auch. Flaschenhals wären, wie bei WoW üblich, die Login-Server, und, wie bei PTRs üblich, die Charakterkopien, aber damit kann man sich eigentlich sehr gut abfinden.

Und die paar Server, die Sie dann eventuell mehr benötigen, weil eben alle mit garantiertem Zugang gleichzeitig gehandhabt werden müssen, sollten für ein milliardenschweres Unternehmen nicht gerade eine Hürde sein. Zumal sie eh mehr als die momentan vorhandenen vier (?) Server aufstellen müssen egal ob sie die Spieler nun gleichzeitig reinlassen oder in Wellen. Irgendwann muss Platz für ~1M Spieler da sein. 

Es ist ebenso nur logisch, dass einige Spieler, darunter auch ich, nicht gerade begeistert darüber sind, dass sich jedes mal, wenn ein Dokument zum Jahrespass erscheint, der Sachverhalt wann oder wie die Einladungen stattfinden sollen ändert.



Cavulon schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich wirklich aufregt, ist, dass viele, die einen Beta-Zugang haben scheinbar keine Ahnung haben, was eine Beta ist.... Man merkt in-game, dass viele denken, sie wären die ersten die MoP spielen dürften und somit den ganzen Spielinhalt als erste sehen...ans Fehler melden oder sogar drauf achten wird nicht gedacht.



So lange man nicht für das Testen bezahlt wird, ist eine Beta immer ein "Tauschgeschäft": Die Entwickler bekommen Feedback in vielerlei Formen - etwa Bug Reports, Vorschläge, aber auch einfach nur Daten, die sie sammeln, während die Spieler nur das Spiel spielen, und später auswerten können. Die Spieler hingegen bekommen die Spielinhalte vorzeitig zu sehen.

Dem naiven und utopischen Idealfall, dass alle nahezu perfektes und fundiertes Feedback in Form von Bug-Reports und Vorschlägen oder Analysen in den Foren geben, gibt sich nicht einmal Blizzard hin. Also muss man hier nicht auf diese Art den Moral-Apostel spielen, denn jeder der "nur spielt" trägt, durch die Daten die er durchs Spielen liefert, schon seinen Teil dazu bei, zwar nicht so viel, wie möglich wäre, aber immerhin etwas.

Besser wäre der Ansatz: Wer Bugs nicht meldet und keine Rückmeldung gibt, solle sich doch bitte nicht beschweren, wenn in der Live-Version dadurch später Probleme entstehen.

Wobei ich da auch etwas zähneknirschend Anmerken muss, dass es einige Bugs es, trotz allen Bug-Meldungen über mehrere Beta- oder PTR-Patches hinweg, in die Live-Version des Spiels schaffen. Prominentestes Beispiel: LFR-Exploit; Persönlich hab ich das nur bei Tooltip-Fehlern und Erfolgen erlebt.

Hizu kommt noch [1], dass in dieser Beta Bug Reports direkt von den amerikanischen CMs und Entwicklern entgegen genommen werden und man diese daher in englischer Sprache im englischen Beta-Forum einreichen soll. Das kann natürlich dazu führen, dass sich für den einen oder anderen Spieler, der nich gerade fließend Englisch spricht, dadurch die Hürde für das Erstellen eines Bug Reports größer wird.



> Siehe hier: Werbung nicht immer verbindlich (Amtsgericht München)



Bestreitet ja auch keiner, der sich ein bisschen mit der Materie auskennt, dass das rechtlich gilt, was im Vertrag [2] steht und nicht dass, was ursprünglich in der Werbung versprochen wurde. (Wobei derlei falsche Versprechungen eigentlich Verboten gehören!) 
Aber etwas, dass vom Gesetz her erlaubt ist, ist nach moralischen Maßstäben noch lange nicht richtig. Und was letztere betrifft hat Blizzard versagt.

--> Ständige Änderungen am ursprünglichen Versprechen ohne eine Begründung abzugeben oder die Sache transparent zu gestalten. 
Es hätte wohl kaum jemand gemeckert, wenn es von Beginn an geheißen hätte: "Wir entschuldigen uns, aber Herr Morhaime ist auf der Blizzcon, wohl durch die Aufregung, etwas über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Darüber wann und wie die Einladungen zur Beta stattfinden werden, werden wir euch noch informieren."

"Informieren" heißt dann jedoch nicht "irgendwann erscheint ein Beitrag im Forum, auf der Hauptseite oder eine Änderung in den Support-Artikeln oder FAQs", sondern dass heißt konkret: Eine Email an die Besitzer des Jahrespasses in der Klartext geredet und sich nicht hinter irgendwelchen schwammigen formulierungen versteckt wird. Das diktiert einem eigentlich schon die Höflichkeit.

--> Erst alle glauben lassen, dass die Spieler, die eingeladen werde, auf die eine Art bestimmt werden, um dann heimlich einen der beiden ursprünglich genannten Faktoren komplett aus dem Entscheidungsprozess zu streichen und die Spieler auf eine andere Art zu bestimmen, was die Reihenfolge in der die Spieler ihre Einladung bekommen, völlig durcheinander wirft.

Diese schwammingen Formulierungen, mangelnde Transparenz und die damit verbundene mangelnde Wertschätzung der Kunden, welche die meisten Firmen an den Tag legen, ist echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

So erst mal genug dampf abgelassen.

Links:
[1] http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3553417571
[2] http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/about/world-of-warcraft-annual-pass-tou.html


----------



## Eyora (2. April 2012)

Dann wollen wir mal:



Pararius schrieb:


> Würdest du dich nicht auch beschweren, wenn du bspw. ein Album kaufst und dann festellen muss, dass bei anderen, die im gleichen Laden das gleiche Album gekauft haben, mehr Tracks drauf sind als bei dir, obwohl es beim Kauf nicht ersichtlich war, dass Zahl der Tracks abhängig von gewissen Bedingungen unterschiedlich ist und diese Bedingungen regelmäßig geändert werden. (Siehe: voheriger Beitrag)



Wenn ich an der Kasse nicht den Kaufvertrag durchlese und nur unterschreibe, bin ich selbst schuld. (In den AGB's stand nichts vom Start der Beta). Gibt da einen klassischen Witz mit einem Kühlschrank.



Pararius schrieb:


> Der Wert einer Beta definiert für die meisten Spieler sich über den Zeitpunkt, zu dem sie zugelassen werden, und über die Zeitspanne, die sie diese Nutzen dürfen. Jeder, der später zu dieser Zugelassen wird, bekommt also eine geringere Gegenleistung als jemand, der früher zugelassen wird. Bei einer Beta, die für den einzelnen nicht zeitlich Begrenzt ist, addieren sich die beiden Faktoren sogar auf.



1. Eine Gegenleistung wofür? Es entstehen dir keine Mehrkosten zu deinen üblichen Monatsgebühren.
2.Eine Beta kann gar keinen persönlichen Wert haben. Es ist die Bitte der Entwickler ihr Produkt vor dem Verkauf zu testen und Fehler zu melden, damit diese beseitigt werden können. Es ist zu testen was vorgegeben wird.



Pararius schrieb:


> Es ist daher nur logisch, dass Blizzard allen Jahrespassbesitzern so zeitnah wie nur möglch Zugang zur Beta gewähren müsste. Und selbst das ist schon ein Zugeständnis an Blizzard, denn moralisch richtig wäre es eigentlich nur gewesen, dass alle Jahrespassbesitzer gleichzeitig in die Beta gelassen wären, wie auch das ürsprüngliche Versprechen lautete.
> Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht die Lüge, dass dies technisch unmöglich wäre, rein technisch funktioniert es auf den Live-Servern schließlich auch. Flaschenhals wären, wie bei WoW üblich, die Login-Server, und, wie bei PTRs üblich, die Charakterkopien, aber damit kann man sich eigentlich sehr gut abfinden.



Das Geschrei ging doch schon bei den letzten 100.000 Los das es nicht spielbar sei, und du willst eine Million auf einmal berechtigen loszuziehen?
Unmöglich ist es nicht, nur hat Blizzard wie jeder andere Hersteller kein Interesse an Massentest. Hier zählt Qualität nicht Quantität.




Pararius schrieb:


> Und die paar Server, die Sie dann eventuell mehr benötigen, weil eben alle mit garantiertem Zugang gleichzeitig gehandhabt werden müssen, sollten für ein milliardenschweres Unternehmen nicht gerade eine Hürde sein. Zumal sie eh mehr als die momentan vorhandenen vier (?) Server aufstellen müssen egal ob sie die Spieler nun gleichzeitig reinlassen oder in Wellen. Irgendwann muss Platz für ~1M Spieler da sein.



Entschuldige bitte aber beim nächsten Punkt musste ich mir den Bauch halten. Blizzard baut doch nicht Weltweit die Server-Farmen erneut auf, nur um die Beta-Version zu testen. Leisten könnten Sie es sich vielleicht, aber das wäre ja mit Atomraketen auf Spatzen zu schießen, die Server könntest du nach drei Monaten wieder komplett abschalten.
Es laufen übrigens weit mehr als vier Server.



Pararius schrieb:


> Es ist ebenso nur logisch, dass einige Spieler, darunter auch ich, nicht gerade begeistert darüber sind, dass sich jedes mal, wenn ein Dokument zum Jahrespass erscheint, der Sachverhalt wann oder wie die Einladungen stattfinden sollen ändert.



Wer erwartet denn das du begeistert bist? Wenn du den Entwicklern möglichst eifrig helfen möchtest ist das Lobenswert, aber scheins wird deine Hilfe noch nicht benötigt.



Pararius schrieb:


> So lange man nicht für das Testen bezahlt wird, ist eine Beta immer ein "Tauschgeschäft": Die Entwickler bekommen Feedback in vielerlei Formen - etwa Bug Reports, Vorschläge, aber auch einfach nur Daten, die sie sammeln, während die Spieler nur das Spiel spielen, und später auswerten können. Die Spieler hingegen bekommen die Spielinhalte vorzeitig zu sehen.



Ähm,... nein. Es ist bestimmt nicht das Ziel einer Beta dir etwas zu geben. Das du die Spielinhalte siehst lässt sich nicht vermeiden. 
Es ist eine Schenkung deinerseits an die Entwickler. Das du daraus eigenen nutzen ziehen kannst ist eine sehr schöne Sache für dich.
Ich habe die SW:TOR Beta spielen dürfen. Worum es in dem Spiel geht weiß ich nicht, aber bis zu LVL 5 hatte ich einen 20 Seitigen Roman über die Fehler und Unzulänglichkeiten des Spieles erstellt.
Lass dir versichert sein wenn du im Sinne der Beta Testes, bekommst du sehr wenig vom Spiel mit.



Pararius schrieb:


> Dem naiven und utopischen Idealfall, dass alle nahezu perfektes und fundiertes Feedback in Form von Bug-Reports und Vorschlägen oder Analysen in den Foren geben, gibt sich nicht einmal Blizzard hin. Also muss man hier nicht auf diese Art den Moral-Apostel spielen, denn jeder der "nur spielt" trägt, durch die Daten die er durchs Spielen liefert, schon seinen Teil dazu bei, zwar nicht so viel, wie möglich wäre, aber immerhin etwas.



Meiner Ansicht nach liegst du damit um eine AE daneben. Blizzard weiß das Beta-Spieler die Beta zu ihrem vorteil ausnutzen. Um ein entsprechendes Feedback zu bekommen greifen Sie auf Masse zurück (Jahrespass). Je besser das Feedback um so langsamer kommen die nächsten Wellen. Als erste Welle würde ich mich eher bemühen Feedback zu geben als zu spielen, denn es wird nirgendwo ausgeschlossen das der Beta Zugang nicht aufgehoben wird aufgrund schlechten Feedbacks.



Pararius schrieb:


> Besser wäre der Ansatz: Wer Bugs nicht meldet und keine Rückmeldung gibt, solle sich doch bitte nicht beschweren, wenn in der Live-Version dadurch später Probleme entstehen.



Auf solch eine Idee muss man erstmal kommen. Erst nichts machen und dann meckern... Oh, stimmt, du meinst unsere Wahlbeteiligung. Nicht schlecht deine Assoziation.



Pararius schrieb:


> Wobei ich da auch etwas zähneknirschend Anmerken muss, dass es einige Bugs es, trotz allen Bug-Meldungen über mehrere Beta- oder PTR-Patches hinweg, in die Live-Version des Spiels schaffen. Prominentestes Beispiel: LFR-Exploit; Persönlich hab ich das nur bei Tooltip-Fehlern und Erfolgen erlebt.



Als Entwickler stößt man oft an Grenzen, die man selbst vorher nicht kannte und das einfachste Problem ist mitunter so tief verstrickt, das es schlecht bis gar nicht lösbar ist. Glaub nicht das Blizzard den ersten Beutel aus Vergnügen nicht ändert, da hat jemand bei der Vanilla-Programmierung richtig mist gebaut, ohne es zu wissen.



Pararius schrieb:


> Hizu kommt noch [1], dass in dieser Beta Bug Reports direkt von den amerikanischen CMs und Entwicklern entgegen genommen werden und man diese daher in englischer Sprache im englischen Beta-Forum einreichen soll. Das kann natürlich dazu führen, dass sich für den einen oder anderen Spieler, der nich gerade fließend Englisch spricht, dadurch die Hürde für das Erstellen eines Bug Reports größer wird.



Eine amerikanische Firma, die in Amerika ansässig ist, und lediglich Zweigstellen in anderen Ländern unterhält, um ihre Produkte besser zu vertreiben, erwartet Berichte und Meldungen auf Englisch?? Wer hätte das gedacht.
Die Entwickler sprechen English als Firmensprache, da du diese ansprichst, musst du dich auch anpassen. Und wer English nicht bis zur Schriftform beherrscht, hat dringend Nachholbedarf. In unserer heutigen Zeit ist dies ja schon fast eine berufliche Fahrlässigkeit.



Pararius schrieb:


> Bestreitet ja auch keiner, der sich ein bisschen mit der Materie auskennt, dass das rechtlich gilt, was im Vertrag [2] steht und nicht dass, was ursprünglich in der Werbung versprochen wurde. (Wobei derlei falsche Versprechungen eigentlich Verboten gehören!)
> Aber etwas, dass vom Gesetz her erlaubt ist, ist nach moralischen Maßstäben noch lange nicht richtig. Und was letztere betrifft hat Blizzard versagt.



Den Satz des Herrn Wulff hier anzubringen ist nicht passend. Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen und kein politische Institution.
Moralische Maßstäbe und die Wirtschaft ... darüber ließen sich nun ganze Buchbände füllen, aber ich denke ein Zitat der EAV trifft es recht gut:

Humanismus und menschliche Ethik
bringen keine Kohle, darum hammas auch nicht nötig.
Sokrates, Plato, Hegel und Kant
waren an der Börse nie genannt.

Ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen darf gar nicht all gemeinnützig Denken, das wäre Betrug (im gesetzlichen Sinne) an den Aktionären.



Pararius schrieb:


> --> Ständige Änderungen am ursprünglichen Versprechen ohne eine Begründung abzugeben oder die Sache transparent zu gestalten.
> Es hätte wohl kaum jemand gemeckert, wenn es von Beginn an geheißen hätte: "Wir entschuldigen uns, aber Herr Morhaime ist auf der Blizzcon, wohl durch die Aufregung, etwas über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Darüber wann und wie die Einladungen zur Beta stattfinden werden, werden wir euch noch informieren."



Mal davon abgesehen, das erstmal festgestellt werden müsste ob ein Fehler vorliegt:
Die absolute Regel Nummer eins brechen? Es wird niemals, und selbst wenn die Welt untergeht, ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen um Verzeihung bitten (erst recht nicht in Amerika). Einen Fehler öffentlich einzugestehen... Da kannst du mit der Entschuldigung direkt den Insolvenzantrag stellen.




Pararius schrieb:


> "Informieren" heißt dann jedoch nicht "irgendwann erscheint ein Beitrag im Forum, auf der Hauptseite oder eine Änderung in den Support-Artikeln oder FAQs", sondern dass heißt konkret: Eine Email an die Besitzer des Jahrespasses in der Klartext geredet und sich nicht hinter irgendwelchen schwammigen formulierungen versteckt wird. Das diktiert einem eigentlich schon die Höflichkeit.



Um Personen die evtl. Klagen möchten auch noch eine schriftliche Bestätigung zu geben. Du hast Ideen. (Es sollte einen Smily geben der mit dem Kopf auf den Tisch haut.)




Pararius schrieb:


> --> Erst alle glauben lassen, dass die Spieler, die eingeladen werde, auf die eine Art bestimmt werden, um dann heimlich einen der beiden ursprünglich genannten Faktoren komplett aus dem Entscheidungsprozess zu streichen und die Spieler auf eine andere Art zu bestimmen, was die Reihenfolge in der die Spieler ihre Einladung bekommen, völlig durcheinander wirft.



Welchen Faktor lassen die den außen vor? 
Jahrepass kriegt Einladung: Früher oder später, aber sie bekommen ihn, daher; Check
WoW-Spielzeit: Hab nichts gegenläufiges vernommen, daher; check
Abschlussdatum des JP:  Hab nichts gegenläufiges vernommen, daher; check
Viele andere Faktoren: Ja das hatten Sie auch erwähnt. Und es gab auch keine Prioritätenliste der Auswahlkriterien.



Pararius schrieb:


> Diese schwammingen Formulierungen, mangelnde Transparenz und die damit verbundene mangelnde Wertschätzung der Kunden, welche die meisten Firmen an den Tag legen, ist echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß.



Und ob Sie das ist. Diese Verhaltensmuster haben sich nicht aus einer Laune ergeben, sondern sind ein Entwicklungsprozess, der sich bis in die Anfänge der menschlichen Gesellschaft hinziehen und sich immer wieder den Bedürfnissen anpassten. Denn um nichts anderes als Bedürfnis-Befriedigung geht es hier.

Soweit zumindest meine Sicht der Dinge.

P.S.: Komm auf die dunkle Seite der Macht. Wir haben Kekse.


----------



## Xidish (2. April 2012)

@ Pararius

Deinen Äußerungen entnehme ich nur, daß Du nicht einen Post gelesen hast -
oder es einfach nicht kapierst. pp


----------



## StarBlight (2. April 2012)

Ab 19 Uhr mache ich wieder einen kleinen Livestream auf http://starblight.de/beta/blog/?page_id=1295 .
Was würde euch mehr interessieren? Mönch ab Lvl 12 oder Jadewald mit einem 85er?


----------



## Loina (2. April 2012)

hoi gibt es welche die auch noch keine beta zocken können,obwohl sie jahrespass haben???


----------



## norfair (2. April 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> hoi gibt es welche die auch noch keine beta zocken können,obwohl sie jahrespass haben???



ist diese frage ernst gemeint?  es gibt noch sehr sehr viele, die keinen zugang haben, trotz JP und alten Acc


----------



## wolfracht (2. April 2012)

Gott hört ihr euch eigentlich selbst reden? Dieses gelaber hier von manchen ist so peinlich.
Wollt ihr wirklich, dass alle Jahrespassbesitzer am 1. Tag die Beta spielen können? Wollt ihr, dass die Server nur down sind, weil da 500.000 Leute versuchen online zu kommen?
Machts euch Spaß, durch Gebiete zu laufen und zu Questen, obwohl alle potenziellen Questgegner schon tot sind? Und ihr 30 minuten für eine Quest braucht, weil ihr alle 5 minuten nur einen Mob killen könnt?

Denkt mal nach bevor ihr sowas labert.


----------



## Melarius (2. April 2012)

Selbst wenn man Zugang zur Beta hat, spass dabei haben ist was anderes, total überlaufende Startgebiete (30-40 Chars stehen auf den NPCs), an Questgegenstände kommt man kaum bis garnicht ran weil ebenfalls komplett zugestellt, Verzögerungen beim aufheben, Kämpfe sind fast ein Glücksspiel (denn man kann nicht immer sicher sein das der Mob auch wirklich nicht schon angegriffen wird). Ich glaube Blizzard hat sich da bissel verrechnet, denn zum testen muss man ja wenigstens auch zum testen kommen und keinen Wettkampf im anklicken (sofern man rankommt) der NPCs und der gleichen abhalten.

Also einfach abwarten bis ihr den Zugang bekommt denn das ist schonmal ein gutes Training, denn warten werdet ihr in der Beta noch so einige male. ;-)


----------



## Eyora (3. April 2012)

Melarius schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man Zugang zur Beta hat, spass dabei haben ist was anderes, total überlaufende Startgebiete (30-40 Chars stehen auf den NPCs), an Questgegenstände kommt man kaum bis garnicht ran weil ebenfalls komplett zugestellt, Verzögerungen beim aufheben, Kämpfe sind fast ein Glücksspiel (denn man kann nicht immer sicher sein das der Mob auch wirklich nicht schon angegriffen wird). Ich glaube Blizzard hat sich da bissel verrechnet, denn zum testen muss man ja wenigstens auch zum testen kommen und keinen Wettkampf im anklicken (sofern man rankommt) der NPCs und der gleichen abhalten.
> 
> Also einfach abwarten bis ihr den Zugang bekommt denn das ist schonmal ein gutes Training, denn warten werdet ihr in der Beta noch so einige male. ;-)



Vielleicht ist das ja so geplant. Sie simulieren durch die vielen Beta-Spieler einen enormen Stress-Test, um verschiedene Möglichkeiten durchzuspielen, am beginn von MOP, dem ganzen Ansturm Herr zu werden.
Aber das Startgebiet haben Sie nun auch schon ordentlich testen lassen. Sodass Sie evtl. das Augenmerk auf die neu freigegebenen Inhalte legen, und sich daher nicht drum scheren was in den Startgebieten geschieht.
Wie gesagt eine Beta ist nicht im Interesse der Spieler angelegt.

Außerdem:
Es ist doch bisher nur ca. 2/10tel der möglichen Beta-Tester Online. Das sind doch paradisische zustände für euch.

@StarBlight :

Deine Livestreams sind ja ganz nett, aber ich fände es besser wenn du etwas dazu erzählen würdest, was du machst, was du für Eindrücke hast, etc.
Ich weiß nicht wieso aber jedesmal wenn man Leuten bei einem Spiel zusieht(in Videos), wird das ganze mit einer grauenvollen Musik(ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht ob man diese Lärmbelästigung so nennen darf, meine allerdings einen gewissen rythmus herausgehört zu haben) hinterlegt.


----------



## floppydrive (3. April 2012)

MMO Champion Livestream gucken und glücklich werden, die bieten aktuell das beste.


----------



## Loina (3. April 2012)

live streams sind zwar schön und gut,wenn man drauf steht.
Aber selber zocken ist immer noch was anderes.
Da ich noch keine beta spielen kann trotz jahrespass,intressiert sie mich auch nicht wirklich.
Da lass ich mich wie die ganzen anderen addons wieder mal überraschen^^


----------



## Pararius (3. April 2012)

> Wenn ich an der Kasse nicht den Kaufvertrag durchlese und nur unterschreibe, bin ich selbst schuld. (In den AGB's stand nichts vom Start der Beta).


1. TOU nicht AGB
Im Gegensatz zu den meisten, habe ich diese sehr aufmekrsam gelesen. Daher weiß ich beispielsweise auch, dass es D3 und den Beta zugang nur einmal gibt, auch wenn man mehrere Jahrespässe unter einem Battle.net-Account abschließen sollte.

Man merke, dass ich nicht fordere alle Jahrespassbesitzer zum Start reinzulassen, wobei zumindest ein Einlass nach F&F und den Presseleuten, der logische Schluss wäre, sondern nur diese Gleichzeitig bzw. so Zeitnah wie möglich einzulassen.





> 1. Eine Gegenleistung wofür? Es entstehen dir keine Mehrkosten zu deinen üblichen Monatsgebühren.


Das stimmt nur unter der Annahme, dass man eh die vollen 12 Monate zahlen würde. Das machen von den WoW-Spielern, die ich persönlich kenne nur die wenigsten.
Die meisten machen, wie ich, in der Regel 2-3 Monate Pause pro Jahr.




> 2.Eine Beta kann gar keinen persönlichen Wert haben.


Der Fakt, dass diejenigen, die früher Eingeladen werden, für das gleiche Produkt (Jahrespass) mehr bekommen als diejenigen, die später eingeladen werden, ist trotzdem nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



> Das Geschrei ging doch schon bei den letzten 100.000 Los das es nicht spielbar sei, und du willst eine Million auf einmal berechtigen loszuziehen?
> Unmöglich ist es nicht, nur hat Blizzard wie jeder andere Hersteller kein Interesse an Massentest. Hier zählt Qualität nicht Quantität.


Wie man das Problem lösen könnte muss ich nicht erklären, oder? 

Dass der Jahrespass - alleine schon wegen den anderen Features - mehrere hunderttausend Spieler anlocken würde, musste doch jedem klar gewesen sein und ebenso, dass ein garantierter Betazugang noch einmal mehr Spieler anlockt. Wenn man keinen Massentest will, muss man von einer echten Open-Beta und solchen Aktionen absehen.

Mittlerweile sollte man bei Blizzard auch zu dem Schluss gekommen sein, dass etwas zu "verkaufen", dass den Spielen einen Beta-Zugang garantier nicht die beste Idee ist.
Beim Erscheinene der Erweiterung 1-3 Tage vorher spielen zu dürfen, wäre eventuell die bessere alternative gewesen. Alleine schon weil so ein "Head-Start" Lasten verteilt und nicht für unnötig hohe Lasten auf den Beta-Servern sorgt. Und wenn ich die Einteilung der Zonen richtig im Kopf habe, dann ist dieses mal die erste Pandaria Zone, da es nur ein Einstiegsgebiet gibt, wieder ein Flaschenhals, oder?



> Entschuldige bitte aber beim nächsten Punkt musste ich mir den Bauch halten. Blizzard baut doch nicht Weltweit die Server-Farmen erneut auf, nur um die Beta-Version zu testen. Leisten könnten Sie es sich vielleicht, aber das wäre ja mit Atomraketen auf Spatzen zu schießen, die Server könntest du nach drei Monaten wieder komplett abschalten.
> Es laufen übrigens weit mehr als vier Server.



Zum einen wäre es, sofern man intelligent geplant hat, möglich die Last auf einige Live-Realms umzuverteilen, die dann im Mittel 10% weniger Spieler hätten und zum Teil eh nur gering ausgelastet sind, soweit hat man am Anfang wohl nicht gedacht. 
Jedoch gilt: Sobald alle Spieler Zugang haben, muss eh Platz für (nahezu) alle da sein. Gerade wenn in der Beta wieder neue Inhalte nachgepatcht werden dürfte die Last recht hoch sein.

//
Wobei irgendwann landet auch der PrePatch auf den Servern und die Pre-Events starten, was wiederum last von den Beta-Servern nehmen dürfte.



> Es laufen übrigens weit mehr als vier Server.


Da ich mir nicht sicher war, stand da ganz bewusst ein Fragezeichen in Klammern.



> Wer erwartet denn das du begeistert bist?


Wenn mehrere Hunderttausend aus dieser Situation, die für diese mangelnde Begeisterung sorgt, die richtigen Konsequenzen ziehen (WoW an den Nagel hängen), dann wird das ganze interessant.
Dann sind es, sobald der Jahrespass bei allen ausgelaufen ist, nicht mehr 10,2M Spieler, sondern wieder ein paar (hundert)tausend weniger.




> Ähm,... nein. Es ist bestimmt nicht das Ziel einer Beta dir etwas zu geben. Das du die Spielinhalte siehst lässt sich nicht vermeiden.
> Es ist eine Schenkung deinerseits an die Entwickler. Das du daraus eigenen nutzen ziehen kannst ist eine sehr schöne Sache für dich.


Fakt ist, dass die Entwickler das bekommen, was in ihrem Interesse liegt (Daten und Feedback) und die Spieler als Gegenleistung einen Frühzeitigen blick auf die Spielinhalte werfen dürfen. Schürt man kein Interesse bei den Spielern, eben durch die vorzeitige Möglichkeit die Inhalte zu sehen, dann bekommt man auch nicht annähernd das Feedback, was man bekommen könnte.


Merkt man auch auf den PTRs immer wieder. Bestes Beispiel: Die erste Fassung des pre Patch für Cataclysm. Charakterkopien nicht verfügbar, dafür aber Interface-Änderungen und die Möglichkeit zu schauen, wie sich die Klassen mit dem neuen Talentsystem in der Levelphase spielen. Allgemeiner Tenor in den Foren sowie im /1 und /2 auf den Servern: "Gibt nix zu tun!"
Der Hinweis, dass man sich ja mal die neuen Interfaces anschauen oder mal eine Klasse in der Level-Phase anschauen könne, wurde von den meisten nur belächelt - Zum Teil wurde man wüst beschimpft.

Fazit: Will man als Entwickler effektive Tests muss man den Spielern dafür irgendwas bieten.



> Ich habe die SW:TOR Beta spielen dürfen. Worum es in dem Spiel geht weiß ich nicht, aber bis zu LVL 5 hatte ich einen 20 Seitigen Roman über die Fehler und Unzulänglichkeiten des Spieles erstellt.
> Lass dir versichert sein wenn du im Sinne der Beta Testes, bekommst du sehr wenig vom Spiel mit.


Da hast du sicherlich recht. Beim oben Angesprochenen Patch hatten sich bei mir auf Stufe 20 auch schon etliche Seiten an Vorschlägen und Fehlerberichten angesammelt. 
Dennoch kann man auf verschiedene Arten testen. - Gerade für Kram, der als Feedback in die Foren und nicht als Bug-Report in die bereitgestellten Tools bzw. in ein Ticket gehört ziehe ich es mittlerweile vor nur kurz Notizen zu machen und erst mal etwas zu sammeln. Gerade wenn es jedoch darum geht das "Spielgefühl" zu testen bzw. die Frage zu klären "wie sich etwas spielt", muss man den Fokus mehr aufs Spielen als aufs reine Testen legen.
So pauschal würd ich das daher nicht stehen lassen.



> Blizzard weiß das Beta-Spieler die Beta zu ihrem vorteil ausnutzen.


 Siehe oben. Stichwort: Ansporn für die (meisten) Spieler.


> Um ein entsprechendes Feedback zu bekommen greifen Sie auf Masse zurück (Jahrespass).


Gerade im Bereich Daten, hilf "Masse" natürlich, aber hilfreicher wäre es manchmal mit den "guten", ernsthaften Testern ein stückchen direkter zu kommunizieren.
Wenn sich gutes Testen in Form von einer derartigen Wertschätzung lohnt, schafft man einen Ansporn neben dem frühzeitigen Zugang zu den Inhalten.



> Je besser das Feedback um so langsamer kommen die nächsten Wellen. Als erste Welle würde ich mich eher bemühen Feedback zu geben als zu spielen, denn es wird nirgendwo ausgeschlossen das der Beta Zugang nicht aufgehoben wird aufgrund schlechten Feedbacks.


Wäre sicherlich eine Maßnahme. Allgemein sollte das Gegenteil - gutes Feedback belohnen - jedoch besser funktionieren.




> Auf solch eine Idee muss man erstmal kommen. Erst nichts machen und dann meckern... Oh, stimmt, du meinst unsere Wahlbeteiligung. Nicht schlecht deine Assoziation.


Richtig. 



> [...] das einfachste Problem ist mitunter so tief verstrickt, das es schlecht bis gar nicht lösbar ist. [...]


- Beutel (Hardcoded)
- grünes Feuer für Hexer (eine von zwei farblich unterschiedlichen Animation bei vielen Zaubern abhängig von nur einem Schalter abzuspielen ist wohl nicht vorgesehen)
- Serverübergreifende Post
Gibt sicher noch einige Beispiele. Manchmal kümmert man sich als Entwickler aber auch um einen Fehler und vergisst dann zu prüfen, ob vergleichbare Inhalte oder abhängige Inhalte ebenfals betroffen sind.
Bei Fähigkeiten-Fixes passierte das früher, als es noch Zauberränge gab, häufiger.





> Eine amerikanische Firma, die in Amerika ansässig ist, und lediglich Zweigstellen in anderen Ländern unterhält, um ihre Produkte besser zu vertreiben, erwartet Berichte und Meldungen auf Englisch??


Betriff eh nur die Bug-Reports und war sonst nicht so. Muss wohl an den Entlassungen liegen *fg*, das man den eigenen Qualitätsstandard nicht halten kann.




> Und wer English nicht bis zur Schriftform beherrscht, hat dringend Nachholbedarf. In unserer heutigen Zeit ist dies ja schon fast eine berufliche Fahrlässigkeit.


Es soll Leute höheren Alters geben die WoW-Spielen und deren Englisch, wegen mangelnder Nutzung, doch recht stark eingerostet ist.



> Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen[...].


Und auch diese *sollten* sich an (möglichst hohe) moralische Maßstäbe halten.
Realität ist, leider, meist das Gegenteil.



> Ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen darf gar nicht all gemeinnützig Denken, das wäre Betrug (im gesetzlichen Sinne) an den Aktionären.


Das *kann* man auch umkehren: Auch Wirtschaftsunternehmen müssen allgemeinnützig Denken, alles andere wäre Betrug an der Gesellschaft - gar Betrug an der Menschheit.



> Die absolute Regel Nummer eins brechen? Es wird niemals, und selbst wenn die Welt untergeht, ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen um Verzeihung bitten (erst recht nicht in Amerika). Einen Fehler öffentlich einzugestehen... Da kannst du mit der Entschuldigung direkt den Insolvenzantrag stellen.


Ein weiteres größeres Problem: Es darf eigentlich für niemanden zu einem Problem werden, wenn dieser eine Verfehlung eingesteht.
Wie bereits erwähnt: Kritik auf einem hohem moralischen Niveau.





> Welchen Faktor lassen die den außen vor?


Vom Beta-FAQ zum Support-Artikel entfällt der Faktor "Zeitpunkt zu dem der Jahrespasses abgeschlossen wurde" und die sonstigen Faktoren. --> Siehe Links, die ich ein paar seiten zuvor gepostet hatte.




> Und ob Sie das ist. Diese Verhaltensmuster haben sich nicht aus einer Laune ergeben, sondern sind ein Entwicklungsprozess, der sich bis in die Anfänge der menschlichen Gesellschaft hinziehen und sich immer wieder den Bedürfnissen anpassten. Denn um nichts anderes als Bedürfnis-Befriedigung geht es hier.



"mangelnde Transparenz" ist immer ein Mittel zur ausübung von Macht/Gewalt, jedoch wurde die Macht des einzelnen in der Vergangenheit schon immer weiter aufgeweicht.
Die Entwicklung ist mit dem Status quo, an dem einige - gerade Wirtschaftsunternehmen - noch krampfhaft festhalten, bei weitem nicht abgeschlossen.
Daher ist eher die Formulierung zu korrigieren. "ist echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß" --> "wird in bestimmten Teilen der Gesellschaft nicht mehr als zeitgemäß angesehen"

Soweit zumindest meine Sicht der Dinge.

P.S.: Komm auf die dunkle Seite der Macht. Wir haben Kekse.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. April 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Anhand der Aktivitäten im Spiel erstellt Blizzard zu jedem Spieler ein Intelligenzprofil. Die Jahrespassbesitzer bekommen anhand dieses Profils Zugang zur Beta. Umso besser besser das Profil ist, desto früher bekommt man Zugang.



Am 31.03. hab ich meinen Zugang bekommen. Das dürfte dann wohl meine Aussage bestätigen.


----------



## Coralin79 (3. April 2012)

*Ich freue mich über die Spieler die einen Beta Zugang bekommen haben, ob sie nun nen JP hatten oder nicht das ist mir egal. Ich selber habe einen JP und bisher auch noch keinen Beta Zugang bekommen und ich beschwere mich auch ned darüber jedenfalls ned hier oder so....
Ich werde bis ich meinen MoP Beta Zugang bekomme Diabolo 3 Beta machen ....

*


----------



## VILOGITY (4. April 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> hoi gibt es welche die auch noch keine beta zocken können,obwohl sie jahrespass haben???



Also ich hab keinen Bobby Car Jahres Pass und kann die Beta spielen, ka warum vl. hat Blizz sich vertan ;-)
Nen Gilden Kollege auch, aber auch er hat keinen Jahres Pass und er hatte den Zugang noch vor mir
Da fällt mir ein der hatte auch nen D3 Beta Zugang und hat uns immer im TS einen erzählt und kam jeden Raid zu spät weil er D3 Beta gespielt hat.
Naja er is Schweizer, vielleicht hat er jemand bestochen oder Aktien von Blizz ;-)

Kann auch gar nich vestehen warum sich die Leute hier aufregen, ihr habt doch zu dem Jahres Pass Dings noch nen "schönes" Pony bekommen dem man
2 Vorhänge an die Seite getackert hat.

Also nicht aufregen, Blizz wird schon alle Jahres Pass Besitzer nach und nach einladen, es wurde ja bereits gesagt, alle auf einmal wär vl. für die Server ein bissl viel
gewesen.


----------



## Coralin79 (4. April 2012)

Es sind halt die Beta Server die haben nicht das Fassungsvermögen von einem Live Server wo sich alle auf einmal aufhalten und das alles.... wenn Blizz jetzt sagt wir lassen alle JP´ler und Medien Leute auf die Beta Server dann können die sagen ok Leute viel Spass in ca 5 Minuten sind die Server down und dann fängt doch auch jeder wieder an mimimimimi Beiträge zu schreiben denn dadurch wird das doch auch ned besser.

Man sollte doch froh sein das Blizz einem so eine Gelegnheit gibt zur Beta zu geladen werden....
.....anstatt Mimimimimi topics zu machen.......


----------



## Olaf74 (4. April 2012)

Neuer "Grund" von Seiten Blizzards

- Auf Grund eines Bugs im Accountsystem müssen leider alle Spieler, die mehr als einen PTR- oder Beta-Eintrag im Account mit Jahrespass haben Vorerst auf unbestimmte Zeit draussen aus der MoP-Beta bleiben. (Kam gerad vom Spieler, der mit Kundendienst sprach im offiziellen Forum!).


----------



## Méllí123 (4. April 2012)

laut englischem forum ist das totaler quatsch der post ist 22 stunden her keine ahnung mit wem oder was die spieler dort gesprochen haben...

das viel ärgerlichere finde ich das leute ohne jahrespass schon lang ne betaeinladung haben...
danke blizz


----------



## Olaf74 (4. April 2012)

Wie gesagt ich habs nur so gelesen, glauben ist da ne andere sache.


----------



## Fedaykin (5. April 2012)

Ihr seid ja wirklich alle sehr heiß darauf das Spiel zu testen und Blizzard das entsprechende Feedback zu geben...wahnsinn.

Meine persönliche, nicht representative, Meinung: rund 75% derer die hier und auch in anderen Foren schreien sie würden ja keine Einladung erhalten und das so doof und scheiße finden, nutzen die Beta einzig und allein dazu die neuen Gebiete als erster zu sehen. Diese Spieler werden weder Bugs melden, noch irgendwelche feedback-reports schreiben.


----------



## Eyora (5. April 2012)

Méllí123 schrieb:


> laut englischem forum ist das totaler quatsch der post ist 22 stunden her keine ahnung mit wem oder was die spieler dort gesprochen haben...
> 
> das viel ärgerlichere finde ich das leute ohne jahrespass schon lang ne betaeinladung haben...
> danke blizz



Das du einen Zugang bekommst heißt nicht das du geeignet bist für die Beta.
Die Entwickler holen sich natürlich erst die Leute ins Boot, von denen Sie sich gescheites Feedback erhoffen, warum sollten die JP-Leute auch bevorzugt werden, sie bekommen nur garantiert Zugang, aber nicht vor den benötigten wichtigen Testern.

Du könntest allerdings dein Ranking erhöhen wenn du reinkommst, indem du gutes und hilfreiches Feedback lieferst. Dadurch verbessern sich deine Chancen für die nächste Beta.


----------



## DeusPayne (5. April 2012)

Beta-Zugang heute erhalten 

Account seit Anfang 2008 aktiv, Jahrespass November 2011 abgeschlossen


----------



## Olaf74 (5. April 2012)

Meine Einladung war um 11.10 Uhr drin


----------



## Todbringer93 (5. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Das du einen Zugang bekommst heißt nicht das du geeignet bist für die Beta.
> Die Entwickler holen sich natürlich erst die Leute ins Boot, von denen Sie sich gescheites Feedback erhoffen, warum sollten die JP-Leute auch bevorzugt werden, sie bekommen nur garantiert Zugang, aber nicht vor den benötigten wichtigen Testern.
> 
> Du könntest allerdings dein Ranking erhöhen wenn du reinkommst, indem du gutes und hilfreiches Feedback lieferst. Dadurch verbessern sich deine Chancen für die nächste Beta.



Was für ein Ranking Oo Sowas kann es nicht geben!
Ich habe in der Wotlk Beta etliche Reports gegeben und Bugs gemeldet usw., aber in der Cata-Beta wurde ich nicht invitet und für die Mop-Beta wurde ich erst heute eingeladen, somit als einer der letzten... Von daher kann es so ein Ranking nicht geben, wäre eh viel zu kompliziert für Blizzard -.-


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. April 2012)

Einer der letzen? Es gibt immer noch 500.000 JP-Käufer, die noch in die Beta "dürfen".


----------



## Darkprinzess (5. April 2012)

Ich hoffe das ich das auch blad darf  

Acc seit Feb. 2005 Jp gleich abgeschlossen und noch kein Inv.
Aber vorfreude iss ja bekanntlich die schönste freunde 

Lg Nitis


----------



## Eyora (5. April 2012)

Da Blizzard sogar die besten Beta-Tester öffentlich ehrt, muss es Aufzeichnungen und Bewertungen geben (kann leider momentan nicht belegen wo ich dies gehört habe).
Die Frage ist ob deine Meldungen hilfreich waren. Bzw. auch verstanden wurden. Hast du diese auf deutsch oder englisch gemacht. Per Forum oder GM-Meldung?
Können alles Faktoren sein, das weiß nur Blizzard.


----------



## sc00p (5. April 2012)

Grad meinen Key bekommen! juhuuu 

Viel Glück den restlichen!


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (5. April 2012)

Olaf74 schrieb:


> Neuer "Grund" von Seiten Blizzards
> 
> - Auf Grund eines Bugs im Accountsystem müssen leider alle Spieler, die mehr als einen PTR- oder Beta-Eintrag im Account mit Jahrespass haben Vorerst auf unbestimmte Zeit draussen aus der MoP-Beta bleiben. (Kam gerad vom Spieler, der mit Kundendienst sprach im offiziellen Forum!).



totaler blödsinn, habe mehrere einträge und am ersten tag die einladung bekommen.

gruss


----------



## Eyora (5. April 2012)

250000 und das nachdem erst vor ein paar Tagen 100000 eingeladen wurden?   
Na so langsam wird es aber doch bestimmt eng im Startgebiet.   

Aber wenn nun alle ihren Beta-Account haben, wer diskutiert dann noch mit mir.


----------



## Désann (5. April 2012)

hab mein beta inv heute bekommen aber etwas zu probieren daran ist nicht zu denken zur zeit sind die login server total überlastet, kein wunder bei nur 1 eu server bei insgesamt grad ma 4 servern


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. April 2012)

Man kann auf jedem Beta-Server neue Chars erstellen, aber nur auf einen Server kann man sich seinen Char kopieren.

Aktuell ist es eh egal, auf welchem Server man testen möchte. Wenn einen Pandaren starten will, vergeht einem eh die Lust.


----------



## Derulu (5. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Man kann auf jedem Beta-Server neue Chars erstellen, aber nur auf einen Server kann man sich seinen Char kopieren.
> 
> Aktuell ist es eh egal, auf welchem Server man testen möchte. Wenn einen Pandaren starten will, vergeht einem eh die Lust.



Ach was, Abends um 8 ist die beste Zeit, im Pandaren Startgebiet die ersten 3 Level zu machen^^

interact/ target Rolle der XYZ


----------



## Totebone (6. April 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ach was, Abends um 8 ist die beste Zeit, im Pandaren Startgebiet die ersten 3 Level zu machen^^
> 
> interact/ target Rolle der XYZ



Man muss nur etwas Geduld haben  Nach 4 Stunden dann endlich die Laggende Insel verlassen dürfen


----------



## teroa (6. April 2012)

also laut blue post von Bashiok (us forum) gibt es wohl probleme bei EU accounts 
In Europa wurde damals die Cataclysm Beta nicht gelöscht (in den USA schon).
und das soll das problem sein.. dadurch kann die mop beta nicht freigeschaltet werden..




so siehst aus wenn die cata beta noch da is
World of Warcraft®: Cataclysm
[xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx] 
Europa (EU)

World of Warcraft®: Cataclysm
[WoW1] 
Öffentlicher Testrealm (PTR)

World of Warcraft®: Cataclysm (das war die cata beta)
[WoW2] 
Öffentlicher Testrealm (PTR)


----------



## Todbringer93 (6. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Man kann auf jedem Beta-Server neue Chars erstellen, aber nur auf einen Server kann man sich seinen Char kopieren.
> 
> Aktuell ist es eh egal, auf welchem Server man testen möchte. Wenn einen Pandaren starten will, vergeht einem eh die Lust.



Wenn man durchhält, kann es auch angenehmer werden, sprich keine störende Masse, die einem immer im Weg ist, aber die Dauer-Lags bleiben, also damit müsste man sich schon abfinden können, ansonsten geht echt gar nichts in den Panda Startgebieten.


----------



## Shiliu (6. April 2012)

Ich habe ja gelesen das Blizzard nach verschiedenen Kreterien geht um die Leute die den Jahrespass haben auszuwählen.

Da währen:

1.) Wie lange der account Activ ist
2.) Wann man sich für den Jahrespass angemeldet hat

ich weis jetzt nicht ob es noch weiter auswahlkreterien gab.

Bei mir ist das Komische mein Kollege der seinen Account seit WOTLK hat und ab und zu nur Spielt hat schon Zugang.
Ich dagegen der seinen Account seit Classic jeden Monat gezahlt hat und den Jahrespass gleich am Ersten Tag abgeschlossen hat wo er drausen war. 
Ich Habe keinen von den 550.000 Bätazugängen für Jahrespass besitzer bekommen jetzt zweifle ich etwas anm Blizzard ob sie sich nicht wirklich verschätzt haben 
ich verstehe aber auch nicht das sie so viel Zeit hatten sich darauf vorzubereten aber sie Jetzt erst das Problem angehen.

Meiner meinung nach hat Blizzard da versäumt sich frühzeitig drum zu kümmern.


----------



## teroa (6. April 2012)

Shiliu schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Komische mein Kollege der seinen Account seit WOTLK hat und ab und zu nur Spielt hat schon Zugang.
> Ich dagegen der seinen Account seit Classic jeden Monat gezahlt hat und den Jahrespass gleich am Ersten Tag abgeschlossen hat wo er drausen war.



hast du die cata beta gespielt?? wenn ja steht unter ptr2 cata..dann haste dein problem--


----------



## Lewita (6. April 2012)

Also bei mir wurde mein Cata Beta Account rausgelöscht als diese beendet war. Auf meinem Account existiert also nur ein Cataclysm Testrealm Zugang und mein Mop Beta Account heisst WoW3 das kann aber daran liegen das ich 4 WoW Accounts habe da ich mal Multiboxen betrieben habe. 
Mein Betazugang wurde auch erst nach dem meiner Frau freigeschaltet obwohl mein Mainaccount auf dem der Jp läuft eher erstellt wurde und auch länger Aktiv ist. Zudem habe ich auch den Jp eher abgeschlossen wie sie. Mein Betaaccount wurde dann abends nach 23 Uhr freigeschaltet wobei ihrer schon morgens um 8 Uhr in ihrer Accountverwaltung aufgetaucht ist.

Ich würde behaupten Blizz hat in Europa eher schlampig gearbeitet als sie die Cata Beta zugänge gelöscht haben, wie gesagt bei mir wurde dieser entfernt ohne mein zutun.
Und nun müssen anscheinend die Spieler wegen dieser schlampigen Arbeitsweise leiden und bekommen ihre Zugänge nicht. Soweit wie ich weiss kann man falsch erstellte Probeaacounts auch gelöscht werden bei einem Anruf  dieses müsste aber auch klappen bei doppelten Testrealm Zugängen. Ich würd sagen einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen ob das geht.

Mfg Lewita


----------



## Shiliu (6. April 2012)

Hallo ich bins nochmal

Also ich war bis jetzt in keiner Beta und habe auch mein Account überprüft aber nix ist da.
Langsam zweicfle ich etwas wenn ca. 1 Mio. leute den JP haben und schon 550.000 invites raus sind
sind das echt alle die die classic aktiv waren ich finds einfach scheise auf ein Ticket kommt ein standert Text zurück = kein Kundenservice


----------



## Improved (6. April 2012)

Blizzard verliert schon so genug Abbonenten, keine Ahnung wie und ob die das mit MoP retten können.


----------



## Shiliu (6. April 2012)

Improved schrieb:


> Blizzard verliert schon so genug Abbonenten, keine Ahnung wie und ob die das mit MoP retten können.




Bin auch deiner meinung


----------



## Bitialis (6. April 2012)

Shiliu schrieb:


> Hallo ich bins nochmal
> 
> Also ich war bis jetzt in keiner Beta und habe auch mein Account überprüft aber nix ist da.
> Langsam zweicfle ich etwas wenn ca. 1 Mio. leute den JP haben und schon 550.000 invites raus sind
> sind das echt alle die die classic aktiv waren ich finds einfach scheise auf ein Ticket kommt ein standert Text zurück = kein Kundenservice




 Ich war auch noch in keiner Beta. Habe einen Account der seit Classic fast durchgehend aktiv ist, besitze einen JP und hab auch noch keinen Invite. Ich reg mich nicht darüber auf, dennoch find ichs recht madig. Naja ich werd wohl noch warten müssen, denke aber das mich MoP eh nichtmehr überzeugen wird WoW noch weiterzuspielen. Warte eig. nur auf den 15.05. dann kann mir die ganze WoW-Märchenwelt mal gediegen den Buckel runterrutschen.


----------



## Eyora (6. April 2012)

Improved schrieb:


> Blizzard verliert schon so genug Abbonenten, keine Ahnung wie und ob die das mit MoP retten können.



Offizielle Antwort von Blizzard zu dem Thema war, das es ihnen vollkommen gleich sei.
Wenn die Leute sich langweilen oder ähnliches, sollen Sie ihren Abonemment beenden, und etwas anderes Spielen.
Sie würden sich allerdings freuen wenn die Leute zu Mop wieder mitmachen.

Finde ich ein faires Statement. Ihr habt nichts zu erwarten. Wenn euch etwas stört spielt bitte etwas anderes.


----------



## Mayestic (6. April 2012)

Shiliu schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gelesen das Blizzard nach verschiedenen Kreterien geht um die Leute die den Jahrespass haben auszuwählen.
> 
> Da währen:
> 
> ...



Geht mir ähnlich. Ein Kumpel von mir und sein Bruder sind das beste Beispiel. Mein Kumpel hat seit WoW Classic Release nicht einmal seinen Account auslaufen lassen. Er zahlt seit Anfang an und hatte nie Zahlungsprobleme oder ähnliches. Sein Bruder spielt erst seit Cataclysm. 
Beide Brüder haben sich am selben Tag den Jahrespass geordert und nur einer von beiden hat Zugang zur Beta und zwar der Bruder meines Kumpels der eben erst seit kurzem spielt. 
Da kann man sich ausdenken was bei denen abgeht ^^. Mein Kumpel ist stinkesauer das er immernoch keinen Betazugang hat während sein Bruder seit der ersten Welle dabei ist und im Moment kaum lust zum spielen hat *frechgrinst*
Also ein Bruder der gerne würde aber nicht kann und einer der kann aber nicht will. 
Da sollte man nun meinen es sind Brüder also tauschen sie halt die Daten aus und sprechen sich ab wer wann rein darf. Tja, Pustekuchen denn mein Kumpel hat seinen Bruder auch immer nur zuschaun lassen all die Jahre. Sein Bruder wollte WoW mal von seinem Account aus spielen weil der sowieso lange Zeit keine Zeit hatte aber mein Kumpel verneinte dies all die Jahre. Er lässt ihn nicht an seinen Account, basta also macht sein Bruder ihm jetzt nach und genießt seine kurze "Rache". 
Kann sogar sein das er deswegen angibt garnicht zu spielen weil er weiß das das seinen Bruder nochmehr aufregt 

Also ich nehm einfach mal an da werden alle Jahrespass-Käufer in einen Pott geworfen und dann wird gelost. Egal wielange der Account schon bezahlt wird oder auch nicht. Reiner Zufall.


----------



## Shiliu (6. April 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Offizielle Antwort von Blizzard zu dem Thema war, das es ihnen vollkommen gleich sei.
> Wenn die Leute sich langweilen oder ähnliches, sollen Sie ihren Abonemment beenden, und etwas anderes Spielen.
> Sie würden sich allerdings freuen wenn die Leute zu Mop wieder mitmachen.
> 
> Finde ich ein faires Statement. Ihr habt nichts zu erwarten. Wenn euch etwas stört spielt bitte etwas anderes.




Danke für dein Post aber bitte lies nochmal die anderen Post dann weist du worüber wir reden. Nicht böse gemeint aber du verfehlst gerade zu 100 % das Thema
worüber ich rede.

Es geht um den Kunden nicht um dielangeweile. Es geht um den Vertrag den jeder Spieler mit Blizzard abgeschlossen hat.

Gruß Shiliu


----------



## Loina (6. April 2012)

wenn ich sowas schon lese


Blizzard verliert schon so genug Abbonenten, keine Ahnung wie und ob die das mit MoP retten können.


und wenn 4-6 millionen heute aufhören,haben sie immer noch mehr spieler als jedes andere mmorpg.
das ist nunmal fakt.


----------



## justblue (6. April 2012)

Ich habe schon mit einigen Spielen aufgehört, weil sie mir nicht gefallen haben. Ich hatte aber noch nie das Bedürfnis, danach in den Fanforen dieser Spiele herumzutrollen, mich dafür womöglich extra dort anzumelden und den Leuten dort mit meinem Frust auf die Nerven zu gehen. Warum das bei WoW anders ist, wäre ein gutes Thema für eine Doktorarbeit.


----------



## Ekmir (6. April 2012)

es ist doch immer wieder klasse, dieses rumgeflenne!
habt ihr so wenig zutun, das ihr so geil auf den beta-zugang seid? also mir ist der völlig schnuppe, obwohl ich auch nen jahrespass hab!
und mal an alle die hier meinen das wow durch MoP, WoW noch einfacher würde und dadurch der spielspaß gänzlich verloren ginge: kündigt euren account, sucht euch nen anderes games und hört auf hier rumzuflamen!!!!

mfg


----------



## Eyora (7. April 2012)

Shiliu schrieb:


> Danke für dein Post aber bitte lies nochmal die anderen Post dann weist du worüber wir reden. Nicht böse gemeint aber du verfehlst gerade zu 100 % das Thema
> worüber ich rede.
> 
> Es geht um den Kunden nicht um dielangeweile. Es geht um den Vertrag den jeder Spieler mit Blizzard abgeschlossen hat.
> ...



Denke ich nicht, da die Aussage auch auf andere Bereiche übertragbar ist.
Den Vertrag habe ich in langen Posts auf den vorherigen Seiten kommentiert und offengelegt,weshalb eure Erwartungen nicht berechtigt sind.
Allerdings wollte ich das Thema mal in eine andere Richtung schubsen, damit man sich nicht immer im Kreis dreht.


----------

